# القديس بولس الرسول (فيلسوف المسيحية) + ملف خاص +...



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2010)

*بنعمة المسيح... بنصلى أن تكون هذه السيرة العطرة 
 +++ للقديس بولس الرسول +++
أن تكون سبب بركة لكم....
وبشكر مقدمآ كل أساتذتى المباركين اللى هيشاركوا فى هذا العمل المبارك..*.
*ربنا يعوض تعبهم...*



​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2010)

*مقــــــــدمـــــــــة...

عاين الإنجليون الثلاثة متى ومرقس ويوحنا - وربما أيضآ لوقا - ربنا يسوع المسيح وهو فى الجسد , ونظروه وسمعوه وتلامسوا مع تصرفاته الفائقة المبهرة , ونالوا منه سلطانآ وقوة لعمل الأشفية واخراج الشياطين من أجل اقامة ملكوت الله فى كل قلب , لذلك سجل الأنجليون بوحى الروح القدس حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض , كل من زاوية تتكامل مع بقية الزوايا . فكتب الإنجيلى متى لليهود عن السيد المسيح الذى جاء ليملك بالصليب على البشرية ليحملها إلى مجد ملكوته , والإنجيلى مرقس كتب للرومان عن السيد كخادم يسبينا لا بالجيوش والسلطان الزمنى وإنما خلال الخدمة بروح الأتضاع والوداعة , والإنجيلى لوقا كتب لليونان ليعلن عنه كصديق سماوى نزل ليحتضن الأمم كما اليهود ويصادق الجميع خاصة الفئات المطرودة والمنبوذة , وكتب الإنجيلى يوحنا للكنيسة كلها عن لاهوت السيد المسيح لترتفع مع كلمة الله تنعم بأسراره الإلهية.

أما القديس بولس الرسول فلم ير الرب بعينى جسده وهو على الأرض , وربما لم ينظر الصليب , كما لم يتمتع بمقابلته بعد القيامة مع التلاميذ والرسل ليلمس جراحاته ويتأكد من قيامته, وإنما تمتع برؤييته بعد الصعود , رآه وهو فى طريقه إلى دمشق:
يسوع المصلوب الممجد , فجاءت رسائله أشبه بإنجيل لم يسجل فيه حياة المسيح على الأرض بالتفصيل كالإنجيليين وإنما سجل لنا عمل المسيح الذى جاء إلى أرضنا وحملنا فيه أعضاء جسده ورفعنا معه فى السماويات.

أراد الإنجليون جميعآ , أو أغلبهم , أن يسجلوا ما نظروه ... شخص كلمة الله المتجسد , والحـّال فى وسطنا, وأراد الرسول بولس أيضآ أن يسجل ما قد نظره وما أحس به وأدركه فى طريقه إلى دمشق: 
يسوع الجالس عن يمين الآب يحمل كنيسته - بكونها جسده المتحد به - إلى حضن أبيه بفعل روحه القدوس. لهذا جاءت رسائله تحمل أعماقآ لاهوتية فريدة وعجيبة , موحى بها من الله بروحه القدوس ,
غايتها اقتناص البشرية بشطريها ,اليهودى والأممى لتختبر نعمة الله الفائقة التى اختبرها هو بعد أن ذاق الحياة الفريسية المغلقة والمتعصبة على يّدى غمالائيل معلم الناموس. بهذا أُعتبر القديس بولس مفكر فى تاريخ المسيحية.
هذا ولم يكتب رسائل بهدف دراسى بحت , وإنما بقصد كرازى رعوى , فقد عالج الكثير من المواضيع والمشاكل الاهوتية التى تمس إيماننا بدقة وتفصيل مع بقاء الخط الروحى العملى واضح تمامآ فى كل كتاباته , فجاءت هذه الأعمال الرسولية تكشف لنا عن فهمه اللاهوتى - بل فهم الكنيسة الرسولية اللاهوتى - ملتحمآ بالفهم الكرازى الرعوى الروحى.
:download:

عن كتاب - القديس بولس الرسول
 ومنهجه الإنجيلى , اللاهوتى 
الكنسى , الكرازى, الروحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب مَلطى.*
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

نبذة عن الرسول العظيم

بولس الرسول (10-67): أحد أبرز الشخصيات الكنسية الأولى في تاريخ المسيحية. كان رسولاً ومعلماً للأمم، وعُرف برسول الوثنيين. كان اسمه شاول قبل أن يعتنق المسيحية. وكان أكبر مضطهد للكنيسة في فلسطين قبل هدايته. ولد في طرسوس (تركيا اليوم) من عائلة يهودية. انتقل إلى أورشليم ليدرس اللاهوت اليهودي، وصار معلماً لأصول الدين، وتفرغ لهذه المهنة في طرسوس (24-34م). في هذه الأثناء قامت دعوة المسيح في فلسطين، ووضعت أسس الكنيسة في أورشليم. تزعم شاول حملة ملاحقة المسيحيين الأوائل للقضاء على الكنيسة في مهدها. حصل على تكليف بملاحقة المسيحيين في دمشق وإعادتهم أسرى إلى أورشليم. هداه الروح القدس على الطريق إلى دمشق، وتم تعميده في نهر بردى على أيدي حنانيا. تحول إلى داعية للمسحية وأخذ يبشر بالمسيح في دمشق، فتآمر اليهود على قتله، لكن التلاميذ نجحوا في تهريبه من دمشق إلى بلاد العرب (ربما بصرى الشام) التي بقي فيها ثلاث سنوات (34-37م)، فكان أول داعية للمسيح بين العرب. عاد إلى دمشق ثانية لكن اليهود تآمروا عليه من جديد ورفعوا أمره إلى حاكم دمشق الذي ربط له على مخارج المدينة. إلا أن الأخوة نجحوا في تهريبه أيضاً بأن دلّوه في سلة من فوق السور (في موقع كنيسة مار بولس في باب كيسان اليوم). هرب إلى أورشليم سنة 40 والتقى هناك بطرس ويعقوب، واعترف به رسولاً إلى جانب مؤسسي الكنيسة رغم أنه لم يكن من التلاميذ الاثني عشر. عاد إلى طرسوس ثم انتقل إلى أنطاكية حيث عمل بالدعوة مع برنابا، وضم كثيرين إلى المسيحية. بدأ سنة 45 رحلاته التبشيرية التي استمرت 21 سنة وشملت آسيا الصغرى وكيليكية واليونان، وأسس خلالها عدة كنائس وكتب رسائله الشهيرة إلى أهل غلاطية وكورنثوس. عاد إلى أورشليم سنة 58. نقم عليه اليهود واتهموه بمخالفة الشرع، فاعتقل ثم نقل إلى قيصرية، مركز القيادة الرومانية في فلسطين، ثم أرسل إلى قيصر روما حيث أقام في السجن سنتين كتب فيهما أربع رسائل. أطلق سراحه فاتجه شرقاً وأسس كنيسة في كريت. عاد إلى روما سنة 67 فاعتقل وأعدم.

www.damascus-online


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااائع يا اخوتى 
بركه القديس العظيم فلتكن مع جميعنا 
شكرا ليكم
ربنا يعوضكم ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2010)

*Important Periods    with Paul the Apostle أهم الأزمنة في حياة بولس الرسول*








:download:



*عن موقع الأنبا تكـــــــــلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2010)

*مذكرات في تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية
- إيمان شاول الطرسوسي

   لعل اعظم البركات التى نتجت عن اضطهاد الكنيسة الأولى، هى إيمان شاول الطرسوسى حوالى سنة 37م... ذلك الرجل الذى كانت الغيرة تعمل في داخله بدوافع ومفاهيم فريسية خاطئة. ومن ثم جند ذاته لاستئصال شأفة المسيحية، فكان يضطهد كنيسة الله بإفراط ويتلفها (غل1: 13).

    كان يحبس كثيرين من القديسين في السجون بأمر رؤساء الكهنة، وكان يعاقبهم ويضطرهم إلى التجديف... ولفرط حنقه، كان يطاردهم إلى المدن خارج أورشليم (أع26: 10، 11)... وفي إحدى حملاته الانتقامية التى جردها ضد المؤمنين في دمشق، التقي بقائد هؤلاء المسحيين ورئيس خلاصهم عند مشارف دمشق...

    وكانت معركة، لكنها غير دموية وغير متكافئة سقط فيها شاول مستسلماً، وغدا أسيرا.... أسرة الرب يسوع بلطفة وحنوه وحبه حين ابرق حوله نور سماوي، وسمع صوتا يقول له " شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني "... وحين أعلن له الرب ذاته، قال في استسلام عجيب " يارب ماذا تريد ان افعل "... وهنا قال له الرب يسوع عما يريده ان يفعل (اع9: 1 – 6) لم ينس بولس هذه المعركة ... لم ينس ان الرب يسوع آسره يوما... ذلك الضعف الذى طالما تغنى به على انه القوة عينها... ذلك الآسر العجيب الذى عتقه وحرره، الذى كان يحلو له فيما بعد ان يعلنه " بولس... أسير يسوع المسيح " بعد هذا اللقاء الخلاصي، ظل شاول فاقد البصر ثلاثة، طواها صائما في دمشق. بواسطة رؤيا اعلنت لتلميذ يقال له حنانيا، واخرى اعلنت لشاول نفسه، قصثد بعدها حنانيا الى حيث كان شاول نازلاً، ووضع يديه عليه فللوقت سقط من عينيه شئ كأنه قشور، فأبصر في الحال، وقام واعتمد وامتلأ من الروح القدس (اع9: 10 – 18)...

    وامضى في دمشق ايامه مع المؤمنين اما " حنانيا " الذى عمد بولس، فنحن لا تعرف الكثير عنه... يذكره القديس لوقا على أنه " تلميذ اى مؤمن مسيحي (اع 9: 10)، وبصفة القديس بولس بانه رحل تقى حسب الناموس ومشهود له من جميع اليهود (اع22: 12).. ويذكره التقليد الكنسي على انه احد السبعين رسولاً واسقف دمشق.

عن موقع الأنبا تكـلآ
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*شخصيتـــــــه...**






إن كانت رسائل بولس تكشف عن شخصية الرسول بولس بقوة التى جذبت الكثيرين للإيمان ودخلت بكثيرين إلى معرفة الأسرار الألهية بقوة روحانية ولا تزال إلى يومنا هذا وتبقى عبر الاجيال سّر بركة للكنيسة , فان شخصيته أيضآ تكشف لنا عن الكثير مما ورد بالرسائل .
 لهذا آثرت ان أبدأ بعرض مبسط لهذه الشخصية الفريدة.

بين القديسين بولس وذهبى الفم..

إذ نتحدث عن شخصية معلمنا بولس الرسول لا نستطيع تجاهل محبة
القديس يوحنا الذهبى الفم له, الذى عشق شخصه خلال كتاباته, إذ قيل أن تلميذه أراد أن يخبره عن انسان جاء لمقابلته , وإذ فتح الباب وجده منهمكآ فى القراءة وبجواره شخص مهوب يتحدث معه... فلم يرد أن يقطع حديثهما. وبعد ساعات إذ عاتبه القديس ذهبى الفم لماذا لم يخبره بحضور هذا الشخص أجابه أجابه انه فتح الباب ووجده منهمكآ فى القراءة ومعه شخص مهوب , فأجابه القديس أنه لم يكن معه أحد , لكن التلميذ أصّر على موقفه , ولما أراه القديس الأيقونات أشار إلى أيقونة القديس بولس الرسول وقال له ان هذا الشخص بعينه كان بجواره , فأدرك القديس بأن بولس الرسول نفسه كان حاضرآ أثناء قراءته لأسفاره.

لقد عشق شخصية الرسول بولس وسجل لنا تفاسير كل رسائله. أحبه ككارز مملوء حبآ تجاه البشرية كلها, فقد حمل القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم هذه السمه عن الرسول المحبوب جدآ لديه. وتظهر محبته له أنه إذا ما تحدث عنه يصعب عليه العودة إلى موضوعه الأصلى فمن كلماته:
( فى تعليمى أكثر الأستشهاد بنفس بولس المقدسة... )

(ماذا يحدث لى؟ لنهرب سريعآ, فإن بولس يستولى علىّ , ويبعد بى خارج الموضوع ! )

أنتم تعلمون اننى كثيرآ ما أطارد فكرة معينة , وإذا بى أسقط فجأة على بولس فيحتجزنى بقوة عن كلامى, ولا أقدر أن أنفصل عنه حتى النهاية).
(أننى أحرص على قراءة رسائل الطوباوى بولس مرتين يوميآ , وغالبآ ثلاث دفعات أو أربع كل أسبوع عند الأحتفال بذكرى الشهداء والقديسين. أنعم بالبوق الروحى بسرور , أنهض متقدآ بالرغبة فى التعرف على الصوت العزيز علىّ.

يخيل لى انى اهواه تمامآ , بل كأنه حاضر أمام بصيرتى.
أمسك به , وأتحدث معه.
لكننى أحزن متألمآ لأن كل الناس لا يعرفون هذا الرجل كما ينبغى...
انى أعرفه هكذا ليس بسبب استعداد خاص بى أو ذكاء حاد , إنما إن كنت أعرف عنه شيئآ فبسبب التصاقى الدائم مع هذا الرجل وميلى الشديد نحوه).

قال انيانوس من  Celeda فى القرن الخامس ان القديس يوحنا لم يكن يصف الرسول العظيم بولس , بل كان كمن يقيمه من الأموات ليجعل منه مثلآ حيآ للكمال المسيحى.

:download:
عن كتاب - القديس بولس الرسول
ومنهجه الإنجيلى , اللاهوتى
الكنسى , الكرازى, الروحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب مَلطى.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس باسبورتنج
     حلة بولس الرسول التبشيرية الأولى






     رحلة بولس الرسول التبشيرية الأولى
1. من أنطاكية سوريا إلى سلوكية، ميناء      في سوريا (13: 1-4).
2. أبحر ومن معه إلى سلاميس في جزيرة قبرص      (13: 4).
3. ذهبوا إلى بافوس في جزيرة قبرص (13:      5-12)، وتغير اسمه إلى بولس.
4. إلى برجة بمفيلية بآسيا الصغرى (13: 13):      عودة يوحنا مرقس إلى أورشليم.
5. إلى إنطاكية بسيدية (13: 14): إلقاء عظة      سُجلت في السفر (13: 16-41).
6. إلى أيقونية عاصمة ليكأونية (13: 50-51).
7. إلى لسترة بليكأونية (14: 5-6)، حيث رُجم      بولس (14: 8-19).
8. إلى دربة بليكأونية (14: 20).
9. العودة عن طريق لسترة(14: 21)، أيقونية، أنطاكية      بسيدية (14: 21)، وبرجة ببمفيلية حيث سبق أن أسس كنائس هناك (14:      21-23).
10. إلى أتالية ببمفيلية (14: 25).
11. إلى      أنطاكية سوريا (14: 26-28).
     الاصحاح الثالث عشر
     رحلة بولس الرسول      التبشيريّة الأولى
          إذ نمت الكنيسة في أنطاكية صارت مركزًا لخدمة      القدّيسين بولس وبرنابا ومن معهما، حيث بدأت الكنيسة تنطلق إلى العالم تشهد      للسيّد المسيح. في ذلك الحين صارت أنطاكية أشبه بأمٍ لخدمة كنيسة الأمم في دولٍ      كثيرة، إن صح التعبير.
          1. أنطاكية مركز للعمل 1.
     2. فرز برنابا وشاول للكرازة 2-3.
     3. بدء الرحلة الأولى 4-5.
     4. مقاومة باربشوع للكرازة 6-12.
     5. خطاب في أنطاكية بيسيديّة 13-41.
     6. التوجّه إلى الأمم 42-49.
     7. مقاومة اليهود للرسولين 50-52.
     1. أنطاكية مركز للعمل
     "وكان في إنطاكية في الكنيسة هناك أنبياء ومعلّمون،
     برنابا وسمعان الذي يدعى نيجر ولوكيوس القيرواني     
     ومناين الذي تربّى مع هيرودس رئيس الربع وشاول".      [1]
من بركات      الاضطهاد الذي أثاره اليهود على الكنيسة في أورشليم بعد رجم القدّيس استفانوس      أن انطلق كثيرون إلى أنطاكية. وكان الذين من أصل يهودي لا يكرزون بالكلمة هناك      إلا اليهود وحدهم (أع 11: 19). غير أن الذين لهم ثقافة هيلينيّة أو الذين كانوا      قبروسيّين أو قيروانيّين فصاروا يركزون بين اليونانيّين هناك. "وكانت يد الرب      معهم، فآمن عدد كثير ورجعوا إلى الرب" (أع 11: 21). واستمرت خدمة الرسولين      برنابا وشاول الطرسوسي هناك لمدة عام وقد ألهبت قلوب الكثيرين للخدمة. صارت      الكنيسة هناك ملتهبة بالروح، لهذا استراحت نفس بولس (شاول الطرسوسي) أن يجعل      أنطاكية مركز خدمته، يبدأ منها رحلاته، وإليها يرجع.
يذكر القديس لوقا البشير أنّه "دُعي التلاميذ      مسيحيّين في أنطاكية أولاً" (أع 11: 26). فمع أن الكنيسة قد ضمّت من هم من أهل      الختان وأيضًا من هم من أهل الغُرلة، لكن لنموّها أدرك غير المؤمنين أنّه لم      تعد الكنيسة شيعة من شيع اليهود، ولا فرقة، بل هي ديانة مستقلّة، حتى وإن      اعتمدت على نبوّات العهد القديم وتمسّكت بأسفار التوراة، وحسبت آباء اليهود      ووعود الله وعهوده أنّهم آباؤهم وأنبياؤهم والوعود الإلهية هي لهم وعهود الله      معهم؛ أنُهم مسيحيّون! من هنا بدأ العالم يدرك ذلك، لذا يقول أغريباس الملك      للقدّيس بولس: "بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحيًّا" (أع 26: 28).
يقدّم لنا الإنجيلي لوقا صورة حيّة لنشاط الكنيسة      وازدهارها في أنطاكية. وُجد أنبياء ومعلّمون يقومون بخدمة الكنيسة هناك، وذكر      قائمة بخمسة أسماء، وجاء برنابا على رأس القائمة، ربّما لأنّه كان أقدمهم عهدًا      بالإيمان، وكان له غيرة متّقدة حتى جذب شاول الطرسوسي للعمل معه الذي كان إلى      ذلك الحين مرافقًا لبرنابا وشريكًا معه في الخدمة.
كان الأنبياء الذين انحدروا من أورشليم إلى      أنطاكية (أع ١١: ٢٧) بمثابة زائرين يجولون لخدمة اسم الرب، أما المذكورون هنا      فهم أعضاء ثابتون في الكنيسة. كان دور النبي في العهد الجديد هو النطق بالروح      القدس، أما المعلم فكان يفسر ما قيل بالروح القدس في الكتاب المقدس، وما ينطقبه النبي بالروح. وكان غاية الاثنين هو      تمتع المؤمنين بحضرة السيد المسيح المعلم، الحال في كنيسته على الدوام لتعيش      به، وهو يحيا فيها.
سمعان الذي يُدعى نيجر: "سمعان" اسم يهودي،      واللقب "نيجر" لاتيني، ربما لأنه كان أسمر اللون. غالبًا ما كان هو      سمعان القيرواني والد ألكسندر وروفس (مر ١٥: ٢١).
لوكيوس القيرواني، وقد سبق لنا الحديث عنه (أع      ١١: ٢٠)، وهو بخلاف الوارد في رومية ١٦: ٢١. كان أحد اليونانيين المتنصرين      الذين لهم دور فعّال في الكنيسة بأنطاكية مع الرجال القادمين من قبرص. ظن البعض      أن لوكيوس ولوقا شخص واحد، لأن الصيغة اللاتينيّة لكلمة لوقا اليونانيّة هي      لوكيوس، لكن رفض كثير من الباحثين هذا الافتراض، خاصة وأن اسم لوقا كان شائعًا،      فلم يكن ما يدعو الإنجيلي إلى عدم ذكره بالصيغة اليونانيّة.
"مناين الذي تربى مع هيرودس رئيس الربع".      مناين هو النطق المخفف للاسم العبري مناحم  Menahem،      ومعناه "المعزي". أما هيرودس فهو أنتيباس بن هيرودس الكبير الذي أرسل بيلاطس      إليه السيد المسيح لمحاكمته، والذي تولى على الجليل وبيريه كرئيس ربع سنة ٤      ق.م. حتى سنة ٣٩ م. 
مناين نبي أنطاكية التقِى على ما يُظن أنه كان من      الأسينيين العارفين بالروح. تربى مناين في قصر هيرودس الكبير مع ابنه انتيباس.      وقد تنبأ لهيرودس الكبير بأنه سيصير ملكًا كما كتب يوسيفوس، وكان هيرودس الكبير      يوقره. وإليه تُعزى معرفة القديس لوقا بهيرودس وعائلته، وبهذه الجماعة من      الأنبياء والمعلمين وأحبار الكنيسة في أنطاكية. والعجيب أن ابن هيرودس وهو قاتل      القديس يوحنا المعمدان، كان زميل تربية وتعليم ونشأة مع مناحم النبي التقِي      والمعلم.
يذكر شاول في آخر جماعة الأنبياء والمعلمين،      لأنه لم يكن بعد قد بلغ قامة هؤلاء الأنبياء ودرجتهم، وذلك حسب الأقدمية في      الكنيسة.
     2. فرز برنابا وشاول للكرازة
     "وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون،
     قال الروح القدس:
     افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه".      [2]
بدأت      رحلات بولس الرسول التبشيرية بإعلان الروح القدس لا لشاول ولا لبرنابا، بل      للكنيسة المجتمعة بروح الصلاة والصوم. وقد جاءت كلمة "يخدمون" في      اليونانية بمعنى يحتفلون بالليتورجيا (ليتورجوتون)، أي يمارسون ليتورجيا      الإفخارستيا.
الكلمة اليونانية المترجمة "يخدمون"      (ليتورجونتون) تفيد الخدمة العامة غير المدفوعة الأجر كرامة للملك؛ هنا تشير      إلى خدمة الصلاة في الكنيسة بتقديم الشكر والتسبيح في الاحتفال بالذبيحة      الإلهية.
"قال الروح"، غالبًا على لسان أحد الأنبياء      المجتمعين للصلاة والصوم، وقد كرسوا قلوبهم في جدية للخدمة والشهادة.
"افرزوا"، تعني التخصص لعمل الروح القدس،      قائد حركة الشهادة ليسوع المسيح. والعجيب أن الروح قال: "افرزوا لي"      وليس "للرب يسوع"، لأنه هو والابن الوحيد الجنس واحد في الجوهر، لهما      ذات السلطان والقوة، والكرازة هي لحساب الثالوث القدوس.
جاءت الدعوة بالاسم شخصيًا لفتح أول طريق نحو      الكرازة في العالم الأممي.
v أما الروح      القدس فلا ينطق بلسان، إنما هو روح حي يهب الحكمة في الكلام، متحدثًا وواعظًا      بنفسه... أنظروا كيف يفرز الروح الحي ويدعو ويرسل بسلطان.
         القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
في عظة للقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على 1 تي1:      1 يوضح أن الروح القدس هو الذي قال: "افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول" (أع 13:      1)، وفي نفس الوقت فإن السيد المسيح هو الذي دعاه وأرسله "اذهب فإني سأرسلك إلى      الأمم بعيدًا " (أع 22: 21)، كما يقول في موضع آخر: "ينبغي لك أن تقف أمام      قيصر" (أع 27: 24). وفي نفس الوقت يحسب الرسول ان كل الأوامر صادرة من عند      الآب... هنا يؤكد القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم وحدة العمل للثالوث القدوس.
لاحظنا في المقدّمة دور الروح القدس في حياة      الكنيسة، بكونه القائد الحقيقي، الذي يقدّم لها ذاته، ويهبها الإمكانيّات      الإلهية لتصير أيقونة عريسها السماوي، السيّد المسيح.
v إنّه      الروح الذي يعرف كل شيء (1 كو 2: 10)، الذي يعلّم (يو 14: 26)، الذي يهِّب حيث      يريد وبقدر ما يريد (يو 3: 8)، يرشد (مز 142: 10)، ويتكلّم (أع 13: 2) ويُرسل      (أع 13: 4)، ويفرز (أع 13: 2)... ويوحي (يو 16: 3)، وينير (يو 14: 26)، ويحيي      (يو 6: 63)، أو بالأحرى الذي هو نفسه نور وحياة، ويجعلنا هيكله (1 كو 3: 16)،      ويؤلّهنا (1 كو 3: 16)، ويقودنا إلى الكمال (يو 16: 13)، بحيث إنّه يسبق      المعموديّة (أع 10: 47)، ويُطلب بعد المعموديّة... يوزّع المواهب الروحيّة (1      كو 12: 11)، يصنع الرسل والأنبياء والمبشّرين والرعاة والمعلّمين (أف 4: 11).
         القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي
     "فصاموا حينئذ وصلّوا، 
     ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي، ثم أطلقوهما". [3]
يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن شاول سيم      في إنطاكية حيث كان يخدم.
يقدم لنا القديس لوقا أول طقس سيامة كنسية، فقد      جاءت الدعوة أولاً من الروح القدس بعد صوم وصلاة وشوق حقيقي لنمو الخدمة      والشهادة للسيد المسيح. قام الروح القدس بتعيين الأسماء لأنه هو العارف القلوب،      وجاء وضع الأيادي يتناغم مع إرادة الروح القدس، فدور الكنيسة هو تحقيق هذه      الإرادة ليعيش الكل في شركة الروح ووحدتها. هنا صورة حية للسيامة بوضع الأيدي      بعد دعوة الروح القدس الأشخاص للعمل الكرازي خلال ليتورجيا الإفخارستيا وممارسة      صوم خاص.
تمت السيامة وهم صائمون، فقد احتل الصوم مركزًا      خاصًا في حياة الكنيسة الأولى بكونه علامة حية تشير إلى انشغال الكنيسة      بالمائدة السماوية، وأنها في ممارستها للحياة اليومية من أكلٍ وشربٍ ونومٍ،      إنما من أجل الضرورة، وليس لأية لذة أو متعة جسدية. 
v لنطلب      الطعام لكي نقتات به لا ليحطمنا. نطلب الطعام كقوتٍ لنا، لا كمجال للأمراض،      أمراض النفس والجسد. نطلب الطعام الذي يعطي راحة لا ترفًا حيث يكون مملوء      إزعاجًا.
         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     3. بدء الرحلة الأولى
     "فهذان إذ أُرسلا من الروح القدس،
     انحدرا إلى سلوكية، 
     ومن هناك سافرا في البحر إلى قبرس". [4]
هنا تبدأ أول رحلة كرازية للقديس بولس الرسول: 
سلوكية: على شاطيء فينيقية مقابل قبرص، وهي      ميناء أنطاكية المشهور وتُدعى أيضًا بيرية  Pieria      الواقعة على بعد ١٦ ميلاً شرق أنطاكية وخمسة أميال شمال مصب نهر الأورنتس.      أسسها سلوكيوس نيكاتور أول ملوك السلوقيين سنة ٣٠١ ق.م. ولما نزلوا في قبرص      نزلوا في المدينة المقابلة على الساحل الشرقي، وهي مدينة سلاميس.
يا للعجب كان شاول الفرّيسي حتمًا يتحاشى الذهاب      إلى قبرص، الذي تغنّى الشعراء بفسادها وانحلالها، بكونها الجزيرة العزيزة على      الإلهة فينوس. وها هو الآن شاول المسيحي قد دُعي للانطلاق إليها ليُقاوم كل      انحلال فيها، ويُقيم مع شعبها هيكلاً لروح الله القدّوس.
v كمن يطير      سافر (القديس بولس) على البر وفي البحر، في اليونان وكل مناطق البرابرة،      وباختصار سافر في كل الدول تحت السماء. لم تكن رحلاته باطلة، فإنه حيثما سافر      كان ينزع أشواك الخطية، ويزرع بذور التقوى في كل موضع، يزيل الخطأ، ويقدم الحق      للشعب، يحول البشر إلى كائنات سماوية، وما هو بالأكثر، أقامهم من شياطين إلى      ملائكة.
         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
إذ انحدرا إلى سلوكية لم يبقيا فيها لأنها يعلمان      أن أهل سلوكية قد انتفعوا كثيرا من الخدمة في إنطاكية حيث بقي القديسين بولس      وبرنابا سنة كاملة.
"ولما صارا في سلاميس 
ناديا بكلمة الله في مجامع اليهود 
وكان معهما يوحنا خادمًا". [5]
سلاميس: مدينة يونانية على الساحل الشرقي      القبرصي، كانت العاصمة ومركز التجارة الأول في قبرص الشرق وقاعدة الحكم لنصفها      الشرقي. بينما باغوس هي عاصمة الغرب وأكثر منها أهمية. كانت سلاميس مقصد اليهود      بها أكثر من مجمع. وكانت مجامع اليهود هي المقصد الأول للقديس بولس في كرازته      ورحلاته حيث وضع في قلبه أن يبدأ بهم دومًا في الكرازة بإنجيل المسيح، لكن      عينيه كانت دائمًا مركزة على المترددين من الأمم داخل المجامع، وكانوا معروفين      بخائفي الرب أو الأتقياء.
"وكان يوحنا معهما خادمًا": يرى البعض أن      تعبير "خادم" هنا بحسب التقليد الكنسي تعني قيامة بعماد المؤمنين، ويرى      آخرون أنها تشير إلى خدمة تعليم الموعوظين.
مرافقة القديس مرقس يوحنا لهما كانت مصدرًا خصبًا      للمعلومات الدقيقة التي وردت في سفر أعمال الرسل، إذ كانت اجتماعات الكنيسة      الأولى في أورشليم تتم في العلية التي لبيت والدته (أع ١٢: ١٢).
4. مقاومة باربشوع للكرازة
     "ولما اجتازا الجزيرة إلى بافوس،
     وجدا رجلاً ساحرا نبيًّا كذابًا يهوديًا اسمه      باريشوع". [6]
بافوس:      كانت عاصمة قبرص الغرب، وهي مركز تجمع اليونانيين. كانت بافوس القديمة تبعد      سبعة أميال جنوب شرقي بافوس الحديثة. وفي كلتا المدينتين كانت العبادة مقصورة      على الإلهة اليونانية بافيان Paphian،      والتي عرفها اليونان باسم افروديت      Aphrodite وفينوس  Venus      إلهة الجمال والحب.
باريشوع: اسمه معناه "عليم الساحر"، يدَّعي علم      الغيب، غالبًا ما كان يهوديًا عربيًا يحتفظ بصفته كاسمٍ له كعليم بالغيب،      وكعالم بقدرته وسلطانه.
"كان مع الوالي سرجيوس بولس وهو رجل فهيم،
فهذا دعا برنابا وشاول والتمس أن يسمع كلمة الله".      [7]
سرجيوس الوالي: بالرجوع إلى سجلات الشيوخ بروما      وُجد أنه مذكور كأحد الأمناء باسم "حارس التيبر" (نهر في إيطاليا)، لذلك يرى      البعض أنه بعد أن قضى ولايته في التيبر نُقل إلى ولاية قبرص، وأنه روماني أصيل.
كان متعلمًا دائم البحث كما اتسم فلاسفة روما. وإذ      وُجد في عاصمة قبرص المزدحمة بمجامع اليهود التي كانت تطمح في التقرب من      الرؤساء، لذا كان يتداول معهم في شأن الدين اليهودي ومعرفة الله. ومن هنا صارت      الصداقة بينه وبين عليم الساحر الذي خدعه بأعماله السحرية الشيطانية.
سمع الوالي عن مجيء بولس وبرنابا وكيف قدما تعاليم      سامية، فاستدعاهما، الأمر الذي أثار عليم الساحر وبذل كل الجهد للتشويش عليهما.
إذ كان الوالي حكيمًا ومهتمًا بخلاص نفسه لم يحتج      إلى أحاديث طويلة، إنما إذ سمع كلمة الله دعا الرسولين إليه ليحدثاه بالكلمة.      كان قلبه ملتهبًا بالمعرفة الصادقة البناءة. لم يكن بعد قد رأى الوالي أية      معجزة أو آية صنعها الرسولان لكنه سمع الكلمة فاجتذبته. إذ كان عليم الساحر      يقاوم الكلمة اضطر الرسول فيما بعد أن يأسره بالعمى حتى تنفتح بصيرته وبصيرة      الوالي لرؤية أسرار الله، ويتلامسا مع النور الحقيقي عوض الظلمة التي كان يعيش      فيها الساحر ويجتذب الوالي معه إلى أسرها!
         "فقاومهما عليم الساحر،
     لأن هكذا يترجم اسمه،
     طالبًا أن يُفسد الوالي عن الإيمان". [8]
دًعي هنا      "ماجوس"، لكنه لم يكن منتميًا إلى فئة المجوس، علماء الفلك والنجوم، وإنما كان      ساحرًا مخادعًا ومشعوذًا، ونبيًا كاذبًا، لا علاقة له بالله.
         "وأمّا شاول الذي هو بولس أيضًا،
     فامتلأ من الروح القدس، 
     وشخص إليه". [9]
في القديم كان الشخص يحمل ثلاثة أسماء ليكَّون اسمه      الكامل: الأول يسمى Praenomen      والثاني Nomen      والثالث Logomen      أي اللقب أو الكنية أو ما يدعى بالإنجليزية  Surname      أو Nickname،      وهو الذي يميز الشخص.
اسم شاول كان الأصل وأُضيف إليه البديل بولس، ويرى     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أنه أُعطي له بوضع اليد، وإن كنا نرى أنه لم      يُدعى بولس إلاَّ بعد الالتقاء بالوالي لوسيوس سرجيوس بولس. لهذا يرى القديس      چيروم أن اسم بولس أُعطي لشاول تذكارًا لقبول الوالي الإيمان. ويرى لايتفوت     Lightfoot      أن شاول أخذ هذا الاسم أثناء الختان كعادة اليهود حيث يحتفظ باسمه الأصلي بين      العبرانيين، ويستخدم اسمه الأممي بين الأمم.فقد اشتهر اليهود باستخدام أسماء معروفة      لدى المناطق التي يعيشون فيها مع احتفاظهم بأسمائهم العبريّة في الوسط اليهودي.     
يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن شاول أخذ اسمه عن      شاول الملك المتكبر علامة الاعتداد بذاته، لكنه اختار أن يُدعي "بولس" الذي      يعني "الأقل" معطيًا إيانا درسًا في التواضع. "أنا أقل الرسل" ( 1 كو 15: 9).
v لماذا ذاك      الذي كان يُدعى شاول في سفر الأعمال الآن يُدعى بولس؟ في الكتاب المقدّس نجد      بين القدامى قد تغيّرت أسماء كثيرة، مثال ذلك أبرام دُعي إبراهيم (تك 17: 5)،      وساراي دُعيت سارة (تك 17: 15)، ويعقوب دُعي إسرائيل (تك 32: 28؛ 35: 10). وفي      الأناجيل أيضًا سمعان قد تغيّر إلى بطرس (مر 3: 16)، وابنا زبدي صارا معروفين      بابنيّ الرعد (مر 3: 17). لكن هذا حدث بأمرٍ إلهيٍّ، إلا أن هذا لم يحدث في      حالة بولس. لهذا ظن البعض أن الرسول أخذ اسم بولس من والي قبرص الذي تحوّل إلى      الإيمان المسيحي (أع 3: 4-12)، بنفس الطريقة التي كان بها اعتاد الحكّام أن      يضيفوا إلى أسمائهم أسماء من غلبوهم. مثال ذلك برثيكوس  Parthicus      يشير الاسم إلى هزيمة البارثينيّين      Parthians، وأيضًا غوثيكوس  Gothicus      تشير إلى النصرة على الغوصيّين وهكذا. بنفس الطريقة دعا الرسول نفسه بولس إشارة      إلى نصرته على الوالي بولس. 
لا يمكننا استبعاد هذا السبب تمامًا، لكن لا نجد      مثل هذه العادة في الكتاب المقدّس، لذا يجب أن نبحث عن حلٍ آخر من الأمثلة التي      لدينا. بالحقيقة نجد في الأسفار المقدّسةأشخاصًا لكل منهم اسمان مختلفان أو      أكثر. سليمان دُعي يديديا (2 صم 12: 25)، وصدقيا يُدعى متانيا (2مل24: 17)، وعزّيا يُدعى عزاريا (2مل15: 32)، وكثيرون هكذا في أسفار القضاة      وصموئيل والملوك. بل والأناجيل لم تهجر هذه العادة، كمثال متّى يُدعى "لاوي"      (لو5: 27)... وتدّاوس يظهر أحيانًا بلبّاوس (مت10: 3). واضح أن كتَّاب الأناجيل لم      يذكروا أسماء الرسل خطأ، وإنّما كان من عادة العبرانيّين أن يكون للشخص اسمان      أو ثلاثة أسماء مختلفة لنفس الإنسان. يبدو لنا أن بولس - بحسب هذه العادة - كان      له اسم ثان. مادام يكرز وسط شعبه كان يُدعى شاول، الاسم الذي أعطاه له والداه      بلياقة، ولكن حين يكتب نواميس ووصايا لليونانيّين وغيرهم من الأمم كان يُدعى      بولس.
العلامة أوريجينوس
"وقال أيها الممتلئ كل غش وكل خبث،
يا ابن إبليس، 
يا عدو كل برّ،
 تــــــــابع...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*ألا تزال تُفسد سُبل الله المستقيمة". [10]*
*يا ابن إبليس*: إنه ليس "باريشوع" أي ابن يسوع      بل هو ابن إبليس، لأنه يمارس عمل أبيه، إذ كلمة إبليس تعني المضلل، والشيطان      يعني الخصم أو المقاوم. هكذا يدعوه بالاسم الذي اختاره الساحر خلال تصرفاته.      وإذ قاوم برّ الله أي النور، وسلك بروح الظلمة صدر الحكم بالعمى حتى يدرك عماه      الداخلي ويتلمس ظلمته، لعله يعترف ويتوب مشتاقًا إلى النور الحقيقي والمعرفة      الصادقة بلا خداع. لقد رفض أن يتمتع بأشعة شمس البرّ فحُرم من رؤية الشمس      العادية.
     يصف القديس لوقا كطبيب كيف غشت عيناه ضباب، فيتوقف      جهاز العين عن استقبال النور تمامًا.
*     "فالآن هوذا يد الرب عليك،
     فتكون أعمى، لا تبصر الشمس إلى حين، 
     ففي الحال سقط عليه ضباب وظلمة،
     فجعل يدور، ملتمسًا من يقوده بيده". [11]
*     v "*فهوذا      يد الرب عليك*" لم يكن ذلك انتقامًا بل كان شفاءً. وكأنه يقول له: "لست أنا      أفعل ذلك بل يد الرب". لاحظوا تواضعه! لم يشرق نور على الساحر كما في حالة بولس      حيث أشرق نور حوله. يقول: "*فتكون أعمى لا تبصر الشمس* *إلى حين*"،      مقدمًا له فرصة للتوبة. فإننا لا نجدهم في أي موضع يرغبون في الظهور كبارزين      بالعنف، مستخدمين سلطانهم. فإنهم حتى إن استخدموا ذلك ضد الأعداء يكونوا قساة      على الجسد بقصد صالح. إنهم لم يستخدموا هذا مع الذين في الخارج حتى لا يكون      الإيمان كرهًا وبالرعب.
          v كانت      علامة لكي ما هو نفسه يتحول إلى الإيمان. بهذا أراد بسرورٍ أن يحوله إلى      الإيمان. فإن تعبير "*إلى حين*" يجعل من هذا العمل ليس عقوبة بل لإيمانه.      لو كان ذلك للعقوبة لجعله أعمى على الدوام لكن الأمر بخلاف هذا؛ إنه إلى حين،      وأيضًا لكي يربح الوالي.
          v يا لحب      السيطرة! يا لشهوة المجد الباطل، كيف أنها تسقط وتهلك كل شيء، تجعل البشر يقفون      ضد خلاصهم وخلاص الآخرين. تجعلهم بالحق عميان وفي ظلمة ويحتاجون إلى من يقودهم      بيديه.
          v كيف      يمكننا أن نتخلص من المجد الباطل؟ فكروا في أولئك الذين من أجل المجد أنفقوا      أموالاً كثيرة، ولم ينالوا شيئًا منه. فكروا فى الأموات، أي مجد قد نالوه، وكيف      أن هذا المجد لا وجود له، بل يبدو أنه صار كلا شيء. لتفكروا أنه يحمل مجرد      الاسم "*المجد*" ولا يحوي فيه شيئًا حقيقيًا... لنهرب من هذا الهوة،      ولنطلب أمرًا واحدًا: المجد الذي من الله، وأن نكون مقبولين لديه، وممدوحين من      سيدنا جميعًا، فإذ نعبر حياتنا الحاضرة في الفضيلة ننال البركات الموعود بها مع      أولئك الذين يحبونه بنعمة ورحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقدرة      والكرامة مع الآب والروح القدس إلى أبد الأبد وإلى انقضاء العالم.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*     v "ماذا      تريدون؟ أبعصا آتي إليكم أم بالمحبّة وروح الوداعة؟" (1 كو 4: 21). قصد بولس      بالعصا قوّة الروح الرادعة التي استخدمها ضد عليم، هذه التي استخدمها الله      ضدّه.
*     سفيريان أسقف جبالة
     "فالوالي حينئذ لمّا رأى ما جرى،
     آمن مندهشًا من تعليم الرب". [12]
*     جاء في السجلات التاريخية أن الوالي سرجيوس بولس      اعتمد هو وعائلته، وفي الجيل التالي صار بعض أفراد أسرته مسيحيين مثل ابنته      وابنها كايوس كاريستانيوس فرونتو وكان عضوًا في عائلة مشهورة تقيم في أنطاكية      بسيدية.
*     5. خطاب في أنطاكية بيسيديّة
     "ثم أقلع من بافوس بولس ومن معه،
     وأتوا إلى بِرْجِة بمفيلية،
     وأمّا يوحنا ففارقهم ورجع إلى أورشليم". [13]
*     v لاحظوا      كيف أنهم لم يتباطؤا هناك كما اعتادوا أن يفعلوا، فإن الحاكم فد صار مؤمنًا،      ولا ضعفوا بالتكريم والاحتفال بهم في القصر، إنما في الحال استمروا في عملهم      وانطلقوا إلى الساحل المقابل.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*     ركبوا البحر واتجهوا إلى الشمال نحو سواحل آسيا      الصغرى، ودخلوا أول مقاطعة على الساحل التي في مقابل شمال قبرص، وهي مقاطعة      بمفيلية.
     يرى البعض أنه قد برزت أخلاقيات برنابا الكارز      التقِي فإنه لما نال بولس الرسول نعمة فائقة أعطاه الأولوية مع أنه أكبر منه      سنًا وأقدم في الإيمان والخدمة، فاعتبر نفسه ممن مع بولس، وليس هو القائد.      اختار المتكأ الأخير بفرحٍ حين رأى نعمة الله ومواهبه المقدمة لبولس الرسول.
*برجة*: كانت عاصمة مقاطعة بمفيلية، وهي ليس      ميناء، لهذا نزلوا في أتالية ميناء برجة والتي تُدعى حاليًا أنتاليا، ثم      انطلقوا إلى برجة على بعد ١٢ ميلاً منها.
*بمفيلية*: تقع بين طرسوس وساحل البحر في آسيا      الصغرى، يتاخمها من جهة الغرب ليكية Lycia      ومن الشرق كيليكية Cilicia.      كان هذا الإقليم منذ سنة ٤٣ ق. م. إلى ٦٨ م يدعى مقاطعة بمفيلية كيليكية.
     يرى البعض أن الرسول بولس أُصيب بالملاريا (شوكة      الجسد). ويرى البعض أن القديس مرقس أيضًا أُصيب بمرض لهذا أصر على العودة إلى      أورشليم. هذا بجانب أنهم سافروا من أقصى شرق قبرص حتى غربها، أي حوالي ٤٠٠      ميلاً في أرض وعرة وطرق صعبة، بين شعبٍ غريبٍ، حتى اليهود كانوا يقاومونهم. لم      يحتمل الشاب مرقس هذا المجهود، لكنه عاد وقطع طرقًا صعبة بين ليبيا ومصر، وسار      حتى تهرأ نعله في الإسكندرية من أجل الشهادة للحق والكرازة بإنجيل المسيح.
*     "وأمّا هم فجازوا من بِرْجِة، 
     وأتوا إلى إنطاكية بيسيدية،
     ودخلوا المجمع يوم السبت وجلسوا". [14]
*     "*وأما هما فاجتازا من برجة، وأتيا إلى أنطاكية*":      في اليونانية لا توجد قواعد خاصة بالمثنى. لهذا يلازم ترجمتها في العربية      بالمثنى (اجتازا، أتيا)، إذ يتحدث عن القديسين بولس وبرنابا وحدهما.
     عبرا سلسلة جبال طرسوس التي تفصل برجة عن أنطاكية.      إذ صارت أنطاكية عاصمة بيسيدية الكبرى، لذا تُدعى أنطاكية بيسيدية، أي عاصمتها.      كانت أكثر المناطق مدنية، كما كانت مركزًا حربيًا. وهي على مرتفعٍ عالٍ يبلغ      قمته ٣٦٠٠ قدمًا فوق سطح البحر، وقد حولها الإمبراطور أوغسطس إلى مستعمرة      رومانية سماها مستعمرة قيصر Colonia      Caesarea وكان بولس الرسول مهتمًا بدخول      الإيمان في المستعمرات الرومانية، مثل لسترة وفيلبي وكورنثوس في اليونان.
     كانت هذه المناطق يقطنها كثرة من اليهود، وبالتالي      كانت بها مجامع كثيرة لهم، بل واستطاع اليهود في أنطاكية بيسيدية أن يكَّونوا      مهجرًا مستقلاً لهم، واعتبروا انهم كولونية أو مستعمرة مستقلة.
*     "وبعد قراءة الناموس والأنبياء أرسل إليهم رؤساء      المجمع قائلين: 
     أيها الرجال الإخوة إن كانت عندكم كلمة وعظ للشعب      فقولوا". [15]
**"بعد قراءة      الناموس والأنبياء*" *[15]:*      كان اليهود يقسمون الأسفار المقدّسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: *الناموس *ويحوي      أسفار موسى الخمسة، *والأنبياء* ويضم يشوع والقضاة وسفريّ صموئيل وملوك      الأول والثاني وكل الأنبياء ماعدا دانيال، والقسم الثالث يُدعى *الكتابات      المقدّسة* _Hagiographa_،      ويحوي المزامير والأمثال وأيّوب ونشيد الأناشيد، وراعوث والمراثي، والجامعة      واستير ودانيال وعزرا ونحميا وأخبار الأيّام الأول والثاني، وكان هذا القسم      يُدعى "*المزامير*" لأنّه أول الأسفار الواردة فيه. 
     كانت عادة قراءة الناموس علانيّة قديمة جدًا، ثم      أُضيف بعض أسفار الأنبياء. وإذ حرق أنتيخوس أبيفانس سفر الناموس ومنع قراءته،      اختار اليهود بعض أجزاء من الأنبياء رأوا أنّها مقاربة جدًا للناموس لتُقرأ      عوضًا عن الناموس. وإذ عادوا إلى قراءة الناموس بقيت عادة قراءة الأنبياء مع      الناموس .
     فالعبارة الواردة هنا تشير إلى القراءات المختارة      من القسمين: الناموس والأنبياء لتقرأ في المجمع، حاسبين أن بقراءة الجزء كأن كل      الأسفار قد قرأت (مت      5: 17، لو     16: 29). أمّا القسم الثالث فلم يكن      يُقرأ في المجامع.
     دخلا المجمع يوم السبت وجلسا في صفوف الربيين،      وبهذا نبها الرؤساء والقائمين على نظام المجمع والصلاة أنهما قادران على الوعظ.
     كان نظام الصلاة في مجمع اليهود في القرن الأول      المسيحي هو هكذا: 
          v قراءة      الشِمَع، أي "اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد".
          v صلاة من      فم رئيس المجمع.
          v قراءة من      الناموس، يضاف إليها قراءة من الأنبياء إن كان يوم سبت أو عيد.
          v عظة      يلقيها أحد الأعضاء المقتدرين في المجمع، يختاره رئيس المجمع أو رؤساؤه.
     "*رؤساء المجمع*" [15]: ترد في العهد الجديد      أحيانًا بصيغة الجمع كما في النص الحالي، ووردت في صيغة المفرد كما في مر     5: 35-36، 38؛ لو     8: 41، 49. يبرّر البعض ذلك أنّه في      البلاد التي تضمّ مجتمعًا يهوديًّا ضخمًا يوجد أكثر من رئيس مجمع، أمّا حيث      المجتمعات الصغيرة، فيوجد رئيس واحد. وكان رئيس المجمع في الهيكل يحتل المركز      الثالث بعد رئيس الكهنة الأعظم ورئيس الكهنة. ولم يكن يحتل هذا المركز ما لم      ينل الشخص شهادة من مجمع السنهدرين أنّه يحمل السمات المطلوبة لهذا المركز.      وينصبّ علمه على الإشراف على كل ما يخص العبادة. ويرى البعض أن رؤساء المجامع      المحليّة تمثل مجمع السنهدرين.
*     "فقام بولس وأشار بيده وقال:
     أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون والذين يتّقون الله      اسمعوا". [16]
*     كان الرسول بولس يحتل مركز الصدارة في الحديث،      ربّما لأنّه كان أكثرهم قدرة على الخطابة. كان له موهبة الوعظ.
     كان السيد المسيح يعظ في الهيكل وهو جالس (لو ٤:      ٢٠؛ مت ٢٦: ٥٥)، أما الرسل فغالبًا ما كانوا يعظون وهم واقفين.
     يخاطب القديس بولس هنا اليهود والأمم المتهودين      والذين يدعون أتقياء، هؤلاء كانوا دومًا أكثر استعدادًا لقبول كلمة الخلاص من      اليهود أنفسهم.
     يرى *الأب ثيؤدورت أسقف قورش* أن الذين جاءوا      إلى الناموس من الأمم يُدعون "متقي الله" أو "خائفي الله".
*"إله**     شعب إسرائيل هذا اختار آباءنا، *
*ورفع الشعب في الغربة في أرض مصر، *
*وبذراع مرتفعة أخرجهم منها". [17]*
      بدأ القديس بولس حديثه بمدحه لهم كمتقي الله. وقد      دعا إله كل البشرية "أباهم"، كأنه خاص بهم، مظهرًا احسانات الله عليهم.
     اعتاد الرسول بولس في أحاديثه مع اليهود أن يفتتح      كلماته بإشارة موجزة لعمل الله مع شعب إسرائيل، حتى يجتذبهم للكلمة، إذ يشعروا      أنّه مخلص في اهتمامه بوحدة الشعب واستقامة الإيمان الذي تسلّمه الآباء.
     ركزت      هذه العظة على اختيار إسرائيل من بين الأمم لكي يأتي منها المسيا الذي اشتاق      إليه الآباء والأنبياء. وأن التاريخ الخاص بشعب الله بكل تفاصيله لم يكن إلاَّ      تهيئه لمجيئه.
     ابتدأ باختيار الآباء، ثم انتقل بسرعة إلى مؤازرة      الشعب في مصر حيث رفع رأسه مع أنه كان في غربة، وأخيرًا إذ سقطوا تحت العبودية      والسخرة أخرجهم بذراع رفيعة (خر ٦: ٢؛ ١٣٦: ١١).
     يلاحظ في مقاله لم يشر إلى فضائل آبائهم، بل ركز      على دور الله في اختيارهم وتدبير أمورهم وتقديم نبوات. إنه عمل الله، هذا الذي      أرسل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح مخلصًا لهم.
*     "ونحو مدة أربعين سنة احتمل عوائدهم في البرية".      [18]
*     استعار القديس بولس من سفر التثنية (١: ٣١) تشبيه      إسرائيل في البرية بطفلٍ مشاكسٍ يهتم به أبوه فيحمله على ذراعيه.
*     "ثم أهلك سبع أمم في أرض كنعان،
     وقسّم لهم أرضهم بالقرعة". [19]
*     إذ دخل بهم      إلى أرض الموعد، من أجلهم أهلك سبع أمم (تث ٧: ١) وقدم لهم أرضهم ليقسموها بين      الأسباط بالقرعة.
*     "وبعد ذلك في نحو أربع مائة وخمسين سنة، 
     أعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي". [20]
*     يأتي هذا      الرقم نحو أربعمائة وخمسين سنة لفترة القضاة حتى صموئيل النبي مطابقًا لحسابات      المؤرخ يوسيفوس الذي يعطي ٥٩٢ سنة من خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر إلى بناء الهيكل.      وهي ٤٠ سنة في التيه، مضافًا إليها ٢٥ سنة زمن حكم يشوع حسب تقرير يوسيفوس،      مضافًا إليها ٤٥ سنة زمن القضاة، ثم حكم شاول ٤٠ سنة، ثم ٤٠ سنة حكم داود (١مل      ٢: ١١) ثم أربع سنوات لسليمان للإعداد لبدء بناء الهيكل، فالمجموع ٥٩٩ سنة،      ويكون الفارق ٧ سنوات، لهذا يقول الرسول بولس "*نحو*".
*     "ومن ثم طلبوا ملكًا،
     فأعطاهم الله شاول بن قيس رجلاً من سبط بنيامين      أربعين سنة". [21]
*     يعطي القديس      بولس لحكم شاول ٤٠ سنة، ويتفق ذلك مع يوسيفوس في كتابه السادس (ف ١٤؛ ٩)، غير      أن يوسيفوس يعود فيحدد مدته بعشرين عامًا، ويعلل البعض ذلك بأن يوسيفوس هنا      يتحدث عن مدة حكم شاول بعد استقلاله تمامًا بنهاية خدمة صموئيل النبي.
*     "ثم عزله وأقام لهم داود ملكًا، 
     الذي شهد له أيضًا إذ قال:
     وجدت داود بن يسى رجلاً حسب قلبي،
     الذي سيصنع كل مشيئتي". [22]
*     رفض شاول لأن قلبه لم يكن مستقيمًا، وأقام داود      الذي كان رجلاً حسب قلبه ويتمم مشيئته.
     ينتقل القديس بولس من اختيار داود ملكًا إلى إقامة      وعدٍ إلهيٍ بملكوت أبدي لابن داود، وذلك على نمط ما ورد في المزمور ٨٩: ١٩-٣٧،      حيث يتم الخلاص الإلهي. ما قدمه الله لإسرائيل خلال داود الملك هو ظل لما يقدمه      ابن داود للعالم. هكذا عبر بهم بولس الرسول من عصر الآباء إلى مجيء الملك      الأبدي، مخلص العالم. وجه أنظار الحاضرين إلى ذاك الراعي الذي تحدث عنه      الأنبياء (خر ٣٤: ٢٣-٢٤).
          v هنا يقصد      بالقلب الرغبة، التي بها كان موضوع سروره خلال استقامة شخصيته.
          v لم ينتقم      (داود) لنفسه بالحرب، ولا قاوم بقوة ذراعيه الذين كانوا يتربصون له، وإنما كان      على مثال الرب، فقد أظهر اسم الرب ووداعته. عندما دُبرت خيانة ضده تضرع (إلى      الله)، وعندما كان في خطر تغنى بالمزامير، وعندما اُضطهد لم يحمل ضغينة بل فرح؛      لهذا فقد وُجد رجلاً مثل قلب الله.
*     القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه
     "من نسل هذا، 
     حسب الوعد، أقام الله لإسرائيل مخلصًا،
     يسوع". [23]
*     v لاحظوا      كيف أنه يجدل خيوط مقاله بالربط بين الأمور الحاضرة والأنبياء.
     يقول: "*من نسل هذا حسب الوعد*" [23]، إذ كان      اسم داود عزيزًا عليه جدًا، أليس مشتهاهم هو إن يكون ابنه ملكًا عليهم؟ 
     ثم يورد يوحنا [24]، فالأنبياء حيث يقول أن بمحاكمة      (السيد المسيح) قد تمموا كل ما كُتب عنه [12].
     بعد ذلك يأتي الرسل كشهودٍ للقيامة، مقدمًا داود      شاهدًا لها. 
     فإنه تبدو براهين العهد القديم ليست مقنعة إن أُخذت      وحدها، ولا الشهادات الأخيرة إن عزلت عن السابقة. لهذا فإنه جعل الاثنين معًا      يثبتان بعضهما البعض بطريقة مشتركة.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     "إذ سبق يوحنا فكرز قبل مجيئه بمعمودية التوبة، 
     لجميع شعب إسرائيل". [24]
*     لكي لا يتشكك المستمعون في يسوع المسيح أنه هو      المخلص ابن داود، أورد لهم شهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان الذي أفصح عن شخصه أنه      جاء ليعد الطريق له، وأنه ليس مستحقًا أن يحل سيور حذاء قدميه. ولعل كان من بين      الحاضرين من سمع عن القديس يوحنا أو التقى به وآمن به كنبي حقيقي.
*"ولمّا صار يوحنا يكمِّل سعيه، *
*جعل يقول من تظنون أني أنا؟ *
*لست أنا إيّاه، *
*لكن هوذا يأتي بعدي الذي لست مستحقًا أن أحلّ حذاء      قدميه". [25]*
*     "أيها      الرجال الإخوة بني جنس إبراهيم،
     والذين بينكم يتّقون الله،
     إليكم أُرسلت كلمة هذا الخلاص". [26]
*     يثير القديس      بولس مشاعر اليهود الأتقياء بقوله: "*أيها الإخوة بني جنس إبراهيم*"،      فيربط بإبداع بين بنوتهم لإبراهيم وتحقيق الوعد له خلالهم. فما يخبرهم به إنما      تحقيق الوعد الإلهي لأبيهم الذي طالما ترقبه وتهلل به.
     "*إليكم أرسلت*" جاءت في النسخ الإسكندرانية      والسينائية والفاتيكانية: "*إلينا*"، فيضم نفسه معهم، ليتمتع هو معهم      بتحقيق الوعد الإلهي، إنه حق لكل أبناء إبراهيم. لقد جاء الرسول إليهم كحامل      لكلمة الخلاص، ليتمتعوا بها.
*     "لأن الساكنين في أورشليم ورؤساءهم لم يعرفوا هذا،     
     وأقوال الأنبياء التي تُقرأ كل سبت تمّموها،
     إذ حكموا عليه". [27]
*     "*لم      يعرفوا هذا*"، أو كما يترجمها البعض "أخفقوا في معرفتها". إن كانوا قد فشلوا      في معرفة هذا الخلاص فإنهم بلا عذر، لأن كتب الأنبياء بين أيديهم ويقرأونها      علانية كل سبت في المجامع، وكان يليق بهم أن يتعرفوا على المخلص. ومن جانب آخر،      فإن مقاومتهم له حققت النبوات.
          v في كل      المناسبات نجدهم (الرسل) يهتمون جدًا بإبراز هذه النقطة أن البركة خاصة باليهود      حتى لا يهربوا (من المسيح)، ظانين أنه ليس لهم بسبب ما فعلوه معه حيث أانهم      صلبوه. يقول: "*لم يعرفوا هذا*"، لهذا فإن خطيتهم كانت عن جهلٍ. لاحظوا      كيف أنه بكل حنو يقدم عذرًا حتى لصالبيه. ليس هذا فقط، وإنما يضيف إلى ذلك أن      هذا كان يلزم أن يتم. كيف هذا؟ "*إذ حكموا عليه، تمموا أصوات الأنبياء*".
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     "ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت، 
     طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يُقتل". [28]
*     لئلا يظنوا أن الذين صلبوه بلا عذر، لأنهم "*لم      يعرفوه*"، أكد الرسول بولس أن الأنبياء يصرخون إليهم بلا انقطاع لكي يتعرفوا      عليه، لكنهم لم ينصتوا لهم. ومن جانب آخر فإنهم "*مع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة      للموت، طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يُقتل*". فإن كانت قد تمت فيه النبوات، هذا لن      يبرر تصرفاتهم، إنما يعطيهم فرصة لمراجعة أنفسهم والعودة إليه بالتوبة.
     بيلاطس الأممي الذي بلا دراية بالنبوات يشهد عليهم      إذ لم يجد عليه علة واحدة (يو ١٩: ٤، ٦)، وأما هم الذين كان يليق بهم أن يكرزوا      به، فطلبوا قتله (يو ١٩: ٧).
*     "ولما تمموا كل ما كُتب عنه، 
     انزلوه عن الخشبة،
     ووضعوه في قبر". [29]
*     الذين طلبوا صلبه انزلوه (يو ١٩: ٣١)؛ وإن ظن أحد      أن يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس هما اللذان انزلاه من الصليب، فهما عضوان في مجمع      السنهدرين، وكأنهما يمثلان المجمع. 
     "*ووضعوه في قبر*": في هذا دليل قاطع على موته      موتًا حقيقيًا، استلزم الدفن. موت السيد المسيح ودفنه يمثلان جزءً من صُُلب      قانون الإيمان لا ينفصلان عن صلبه وقيامته. فقد سلم الرسول بولس هذه الحقائق      مترابطة معًا لتحقيق الخلاص. "فإني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضًا أن      المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دفن، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب      الكتب" (١ كو ١٥: ٣).
*     "ولكن الله أقامه من الأموات". [30]
*     حكم اليهود      بقتله، والله الآب أقمه من الأموات. هذه القيامة هي الدليل القاطع أنه ابن الله      القدوس (رو ١: ٢-٤).
*     "وظهر أيامًا كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل إلى      أورشليم،
     الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب". [31]
*     ظهوراته بعد      القيامة هي براهين قوية وشهادة حية لقيامته. فالذين عاشروه وأحبوه إذ رأوه قد      مات ودفن تمتعوا ببهجة قيامته لكي يشهدوا له ليصير فرح المؤمنين به كاملاً (١يو      ١: ٣-٤).
*     "ونحن نُبشّركم بالموعد الذي صار لآبائنا". [32]
*     بعد هذا العرض التاريخي اللاهوتي انتقل القديس بولس      إلى الواقع العملي، فإن هذا الوعد الإلهي مُقدم لكل مستمع، حتى إذ يؤمن يتمتع      بقيامة المسيح في حياته. الوعد الذي ثبته الله منذ عصر الآباء وعبر كل الأجيال      قد تحقق، لكي يتمتع به الجيل الحاضر.
*"أن**     الله قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم، *
*إذ أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضًا في المزمور      الثاني،*
*أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدْتَك". [33]*
      إذ وقع من عيني شاول الطرسوسي ما هو أشبه بالقشور      قام واعتمد وصار يكرز بما رآه بخصوص المسيح: "*هذا هو ابن الله*" (أع ٩:      ١٨-٢٠). هذه العقيدة هي موضوع كرازة الرسول بولس، وقد تأكدت بقيامته من الأموات      (رو ١: ١-٤). لقد ارتبطت بنوته للآب بكل أحداث الخلاص. ففي تجسده قال الملاك:      "يُدعى ابن الله" (لو ١: ٣٥). وفي عماده قال الآب: "أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت"      (لو ٣: ٢١-٢٢). وفي تجليه قال الآب: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت 3:      17). وفي قيامته يقول الرسول: "تعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة      بالقيامة من الأموات" (رو ١: ٤).
     لقد جاءت قيامته تؤكّد عمليًا وبطريقة ملموسة ما      شهد عنه الملاك في ميلاده، وما أعلنه الأب علانيّة يوم عماده، ولأخصّائه يوم      تجلّيه. هذه القيامة ليست بالأمر الغريب عن شعب الله، فقد سبق فكشفها داود      النبي في مزاميره.
     هذه البنوّة السرمديّة تمس حياتنا وخلاصنا. إذ      نتمتع في الابن الوحيد القائم من الأموات بنعمة البنوة بعمل روحه القدوس الذي      له دوره في كل أحداث الخلاص.
*     "أنه أقامه من الأموات،
     غير عتيد أن يعود أيضًا إلى فساد، فهكذا قائلاً:     
     أني سأعطيكم مراحم داود الصادقة". [34]
*     إذ قام في اليوم الثالث حيث لم يحل به الفساد،      بشهادة داود النبي وخلال الواقع العملي الملموس. إنّه لا يموت بعد، ولن يحل به      فساد قط. لقد قام لعازر من القبر بأمر ربّنا يسوع، لكنّه عاد فمات وجسده انحل.
     لن يعود السيّد إلى القبر كميّت، حيث يملك الموت،      إذ لا سلطان للموت عليه، إنّما قبله مرّة بإرادته من أجلنا.
*     "ولذلك قال أيضًا في مزمور آخر: 
     لن تدع قدوسك يرى فسادًا". [35]
*     جاء التعليم الرسولي مركزًا على قيامة السيد المسيح      تحقيقًا للمزمور ١٦: ٩-١١. هذا ما أعلنه القديس بطرس في يوم الخمسين، وما يقدمه      بولس الرسول هنا. وقد قام هذا التعليم على حديث رب المجد يسوع مع التلميذين      الذين كانا في طريقهما إلى عمواس (لو ٢٤: ٢٦-٢٧).
*     "لأن داود بعدما خدم جيله بمشورة الله رقد،
     وانضم إلى آبائه ورأى فسادًا". [36]
*     يؤكد الرسول بولس لليهود أن ما نطق به داود النبي      لم يتحقّق في شخصه، لأنّه مات وقبره قائم، ليس من ينكر ذلك. لكن ما قاله يخص      المسيّا المنتظر، وقد تحقّق عمليًا في شخص يسوع. 
*     "وأمّا الذي أقامه الله فلم يرَ فسادًا". [37]
     "فليكن معلومًا عندكم أيها الرجال الإخوة، 
     أنه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا". [38]
*     ما لم يتحقّق في شخص داود النبي تحقّق في شخص ابن      داود، القادر وحده أن يُقيم عهدًا جديدًا ويهب غفران الخطايا. داود رجل الله      الصالح، سرّ صلاحه نعمة الله عليه، لكنّه يعجز أن يتمتّع بالمجد، وأن يهب مجدًا      لأبناء أمّته.
     بمشورة الله تمتّع داود بالمُلك، وأيضًا أبناءه،      لكنّهم فشلوا في ديمومة المملكة وثباتها بسبب الفساد الذي حلّ بالأسرة      الملكيّة، كما بالشعب، وصارت الحاجة مُلحّة إلى "ابن داود" الغافر الخطايا      والمُنقذ النفوس من الفساد، لكي يُقيم مملكة داود الروحيّة الدائمة.
*"بهذا يتبرّر كل من يؤمن، *
*من كل ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرّروا منه بناموس موسى".      [39]*
      إن كان السيد المسيح قد صُلب عن خطايانا، فالقيامة      أكدت قبول الذبيحة فننال الغفران، بل وننعم ببرّ المسيح. هذا البرّ الذي لم      يستطع الناموس أن يقدمه لأحد.
     بالقيامة تحققت المصالحة الإلهية، وصار روح الله      القدوس ساكنًا في الكنيسة وقائدها، لذلك نالت الكنيسة خلال رسل المسيح نفخة      الروح، فتسمع الوعد المسياني: "اقبلوا الروح القدس، من غفرتم خطاياه تُغفر له،      لمن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت" (يو ٢٠: ٢٣).
     كشفت القيامة عن حقيقة ذبيحة المسيح الفريدة، إنها      ذبيحة حية فعَّالة وقادرة على إبادة الخطية وتحطيم الموت. إنها وإن تحققت خلال      التاريخ لكنها تحمل المؤمنين إلى ما فوق التاريخ، تعمل على الدوام وتدخل بنا      إلى الأبدية.
          v نعم ذاك      الذي دفن يغفر الخطايا أكثر من الناموس الذي له قوة على فعل هذا. لاحظوا إنه لم      يقل: "*ما لم تتبرروا*" بل "*ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى*".
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     "فانظروا لئلاّ يأتي عليكم ما قيل في الأنبياء".      [40]
     "انظروا أيها المتهاونون وتعجبوا واهلكوا،
     لأنني عملاً أعمل في أيامكم،
     عملاً لا تصدقون إن أخبركم أحد به". [41]
*     يقتبس      الرسول بولس الإنذار النبوي الخطير الذي نطق به حبقوق النبي (١: ٥) في حوالي      سنة ٦٠٠ ق.م. على لسان الله. فإذ أصر شعب الله على العصيان هددهم بأمة      الكلدانيين الرهيبة تحطم إسرائيل وتسحق الأمم من حواليه؛ وقد تحقق ذلك. فقد      أسرت أشور إسرائيل، وإذ لم ترتدع يهوذا أسرتها مملكة بابل، والتقى الاثنان في      السبي. وقد وصف الله رؤساء شعبه المتهاون في الحق والعاصي "*رجال الهزء*"      (إش ٢٨: ١٤) ودعاهم "*متهكمين*" (إش ٢٨: ٢٢). هنا يحذر رافضي السيد المسيح      ومقاومي عمله الخلاصي بأنهم "*متهاونون*" لا يكترثون بالكارثة التي تحل      عليهم كما حلت على إسرائيل ويهوذا قديمًا بسماح من الله، لأنه "يسخط ليفعل      فعله، فعله الغريب، ويعمل عمله، عمله الغريب"، أو كما يقول: "لأني عامل عملاً      في أيامكم، لا تصدقون به إن أُخبر به" (حب ١: ٥).
     يحمل عمل الله الغريب والعجيب معنيين، فمن جانب      يسقط المتهاونون تحت الغضب الإلهي، ومن يحتمله؟! والثاني أنه قد تحقق عمل الله      الغريب والعجيب بتجسد الكلمة الإلهي من أجل الإنسان، وقبوله الصليب بمسرة،      وقيامته ليهب الإنسان قوة قيامته... أمور لا يقدر المتهاونون أن يصدقوها، إذ لا      يتمتعوا بنعمة الإيمان!
     هكذا ختم الرسول بولس عظته بهذا التحذير حتى لا      يتهاونوا أو يتراخوا في الإيمان بالسيد المسيح مخلص العالم. حقًا إنه سمح      للآشوريين والبابليين بسبي العصاة من شعبه، بل ويتركهم فيسقطوا في سبي ذاك الذي      قبلوه أبًا لهم، إبليس! إنه لن يسحبهم إلى الإيمان قسرًا، وإنما إذ يرفضون شمس      البرّ يسقطوا تحت مرارة الظلمة.
*     6. التوجّه إلى الأمم
     "وبعدما خرج اليهود من المجمع،
     جعل الأمم يطلبون إليهما أن يكلماهم بهذا الكلام في      السبت القادم. [42]
*كان      لليهود الأولوية في هذه المجامع في دخولهم وخروجهم، فإذ خرج اليهود أولاً، أما      المتهودون من الأمم فترجوا بولس وبرنابا أن يعودا في السبت التالي ليقدما لهم      المزيد من الأخبار الإنجيلية المفرحة.
     لم تتحرك قلوب بعض اليهود لقبول كلمة الخلاص، فقد      جاءوا لممارسة العبادة في شكلياتها إرضاء لضمائرهم، أما المتهودون من الأمم      ففتح كثيرون قلوبهم لكي يتمتعوا بكلمة الله المفرحة. وكما يقول النبي: "وجدت      كلامك فأكلته، فكان لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي" (إر ١٥: ١٦).
     كان إيمانهم بيسوع، في نظر اليهود، إعلانًا عن عجز      الناموس الموسوي عن التبرير وغفران الخطايا. كانت قلوب اليهود في كل موضع      ملتهبة بالحنين نحو جبال يهوذا، والتمتًع بمدينة الله أورشليم، والاعتداد      بالهيكل. هؤلاء صمتوا عندما سمعوا كلمات الرسول بولس. حقًا كلماته مقنعة      ومؤيّدة بالنبوّات، وعيناه تلتهبان بنار الروح الجذّاب، لكنّه ينطق بأمرٍ      جديدٍ، في جسارة لم يرونها من قبل ولا سمعوا عنها. يسمعون أنّهم أسرى لعدو      خطير، محتاجون إلى التمتّع بحريّة داخليّة، وأنّهم خطاة يحتاجون إلى مخلص إلهي      إنّه اتّهام جريء كيف يتجاسر يهودي أن يتفوّه به، مطالبًا بقيام مملكة جديدة      لإسرائيل، وتبرير بعمل شخصٍ مصلوب!
     لقد رفض اليهود هذا الخطاب الخطير، لكن كلمة الله      لن ترجع فارغة، بل تسحب قلوب النفوس الجادة في خلاصها وتدخل بها إلى فرح      الملكوت. هذا هو عمل الكلمة لدى المخلصين في معرفة الحق، أما الأشرار فيقولون      مع أشرار تسالونيكي: "إن هؤلاء الذين فتنوا المسكونة حضروا إلى ههنا أيضًا" (أع      ١٧: ٦). وأيضًا أشرار أفسس: "وأنتم تنظرون وتسمعون أنه ليس من أفسس فقط، بل ومن      جميع آسيا تقريبًا استمال وأزاغ بولس هذا جميعًا كثيرًا..." (أع ١٩: ٢٦).
*     "ولما انفضت الجماعة،
     تبع كثيرون من اليهود والدخلاء المتعبدين بولس      وبرنابا، 
     اللذين كانا يكلّمانهم،
     ويقنعانهم أن يثبتوا في نعمة الله". [43]
*     كلمة "*انفضت*" تحمل معنى إخلاء المجمع      بالأمر، أشبه بالطرد. لقد شعر رؤساء المجمع بخطورة كلمات القديس بولس على      المجمع فأنهوا الاجتماع بسرعة. لكن تجمهر الذين تأثروا بكرازة الإنجيل من      اليهود والأمم حول الرسولين، وقد اشتعلت قلوبهم بحب الإنجيل والتمتع بمعرفة      الحق الإلهي.
     يرى البعض أن كلمة "*دخلاء*" هنا لا تعني      بالضرورة أنّهم أمم قبلوا التهوّد، وصاروا من أهل الختان، لكن بعضهم تأثّروا      باليهود وآمنوا بالله الواحد، ورفضوا العبادة الوثنيّة وكل رجاساتها دون أن      يختتنوا. وكان اليهود يسمحون لهم بحضور الاجتماعات ويشتركوا في العبادة، لكنّهم      يشعرون بامتيازهم عنهم.
*     "وفي السبت التالي اجتمعت كل المدينة تقريبًا،
     لتسمع كلمة الله". [44]
*     واضح أن الذين انضموا إلى الرسولين أكثرهم من      الدخلاء، أما اليهود فكثيرون رفضوا الكلمة، بل وقاوموها. شهد الذين قبلوا      الإنجيل، وكادت المدينة كلها أن تجتمع في السبت التالي لتتمتع بالكلمة الإلهية.
*     "فلما رأى اليهود الجموع 
     امتلأوا غيرة،
     وجعلوا يقاومون ما قاله بولس،
     مناقضين ومجدّفين". [45]
*     لم يحتمل اليهود هذه الجمهرة، فامتلأوا حسدًا،      وحسبوا أن من واجبهم أن يصرخوا مع يهود أورشليم: "اصلبه، اصلبه" لا يبالوا بما      يقوله بيلاطس: "إني لم أجد علة واحدة تستوجب الموت". فإن كانت الجماهير في      أورشليم أصرت على صلب يسوع البار، فإن جمهور اليهود هنا يصرون على صلب اسمه؛ لا      يطيقون الكرازة به.
     بجانب هذه الجمهرة التي تكشف عن نجاح رسالة      الرسولين وبالتالي فشل العاملين في المجمع، فإنّ أحاديث الرسول بولس تُحسب      إهانة موجّهة ضد الشريعة الموسويّة أمام الدخلاء، وتجريد اليهود كأمّة فريدة في      عبادتها للَّه من امتيازاتها. هذا بجانب أن دعوة الرسول تدفع إلى المساواة بين      اليهود والأمم، هذا ما لا تقبله العقليّة اليهوديّة.
     كان شاول الطرطوسي قبلاً مقاومًا للحق الإنجيلي      ومجدفًا، وها هي جموع اليهود "*يقاومون ما قاله بولس مناقضين ومجدفين*".      كانت نظرات الرسول نحوهم مملوءة شفقة، فقد سقطوا فيما سقط هو فيه، إذ يقول:      "أنا الذي كنت قبلاً مجدفًا ومضطهدًا ومفتريًا، ولكنني رُحمت لأني فعلت بجهل في      عدم إيمان" (١ تي ١: ١٣). كان يصرخ في قلبه: متى يُرحم هؤلاء كما رُحمت أنا؟      متى تسقط القشور عن أعينهم فيبصروا معي ما أبصره من بهاء مجد شمس البرّ؟
*     "فجاهر بولس وبرنابا وقالا:
     كان يجب أن تتكلّموا أنتم أولاً بكلمة الله، 
     ولكن إذ دفعتموها عنكم وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين      للحياة الأبدية، 
     هوذا نتوجّه إلى الأمم". [46]
*     هنا يعلن      الرسول أسلوبه الكرازي، فقد وضع في قلبه منذ تمتع بسرّ الاستنارة أن يبدأ في كل      موضع بعرض بشارة الإنجيل المفرحة على اليهود أولاً بكونهم الورثة الشرعيين      للوعود الإلهية ومنهم خرج الأنبياء وجاء المسيا نفسه، وبعد ذلك ينطلق إلى الأمم      مع القلة القليلة من اليهود الذين يقبلون الإيمان. بهذا يسبح الرسول مع سمعان      الشيخ وهو حامل في قلبه الطفل يسوع قائلاً: "الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك      بسلام، لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذي أعددته *قدام جميع الشعوب*، نور      إعلان للأمم، ومجدًا لشعبك إسرائيل" (لو ٢: ٢٩-٣٢).
     يرى *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* أن الرسول      بولس لم يقل: "نحن نترككم"، بل قال: "*نتوجه إلى الأمم*"، وكأنه يترك باب      الرجاء مفتوحًا أمامهم، فإنهم إن استعدوا لقبول الكلمة يعود يبشرهم. كان حتى في      توبيخهم رقيقًا.
     في      التسبحة (لو ٢: ٢٩-٣٢) يبدأ بالأمم ثم يليه إسرائيل، لأن كثير من الأمم يقبلون      الإيمان وقلة من اليهود يتجاوبون مع عمل السيد المسيح. لكن السيد المسيح جاء      أولاً لليهود ثم لكل الأمم، فقد قال للسامرية: "الخلاص هو من اليهود" (يو ٤:      ٢٢).
     وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "لأني لست أستحي بإنجيل      المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن، لليهودي أولاً ثم لليوناني" (رو ١:      ١٦). "بزلتهم صار الخلاص للأمم لإغارتهم" (رو ١١: ١١). "وإذ كانوا يقومون      ويجدفون نفض ثيابه وقال لهم: دمكم على رؤوسكم. أنا بريء، من الآن أذهب إلى      الأمم" (أع ١٨: ٦).
          v لقد تم      العبور الحقيقي إلى بابل الذي سبق أن رُسم في أيام إرميا؛ لقد تم بترتيب روحي      في أيام تجسد الرب. ولكن ماذا يقول إرميا عن البابليين الذين عبر إليهم؟ "لأن      بسلامهم يكون لهم سلام" (إر 29: 7 _LXX_).      هكذا عندما عبر إسرائيل إلى بابل بواسطة المسيح والرسل، أي عندما بُشر بالإنجيل      بين الأمم... قبلوا سلام المسيح، وكفوا عن اضطهاد المسيحيين.
          v انظر فإن      الشجرة (إسرائيل) قد يبست (مت 21: 18؛ لو 24: 28)، والمسيح تحرك إلى الأمم،      تحرك الجبل إلى البحر.
*     القديس أغسطينوس
*     v إذ رفضتم      المسيح ولم تعدوا مكانًا لائقًا عليه يُُقام مذبح الرب، فإنه سيقيمه على أرض      الأمم، أي في قلوب كل الشعب. لهذا يقول الرسول موضحًا لنا: "هيكل الله مقدس      الذي أنتم هو" (1 كو3: 17).
          v يمكن أن      يرمز جيحزي للشعب اليهودي، إذ أصيبوا ببرص الخطية في نفس الوقت عندما تحرر      الأمم منه. أخيرًا أعلن اليهود الأشقياء هذا أثناء آلام المسيح: "دمه علينا      وعلى أولادنا" (مت 27: 25). عندئذ بالحقيقة استحقوا أن يغطيهم برص الخطية عندما      صرخوا بشفاهٍ شريرةٍ ضد الطبيب السماوي: "خذه! خذه! أصلبه" (يو 19: 15) لهذا      لصق البرص بهم في نفس الوقت عندما عبرت النعمة إلينا... عندما عبر تعليم الرسل      إلى الأمم، لصق برص الخطية في اليهود البؤساء.
*     الأب قيصريوس أسقف آرل
*     v من هذا      واضح أن الوضع الطبيعي للأمور كان هكذا: كان يلزم أن يدخل (اليهود) أولاً وبعد      ذلك الذين من الأمم، ولكن إذ لم يؤمن اليهود انقلب النظام، فبسبب عدم إيمانهم      وسقوطهم يأتي هؤلاء أولاً.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*     v إننا نجد      في نبوة إرميا أمرهم الله بالذهاب إلى بابل، مشيرًا إلى أن كل الأنبياء الآخرين      الذين يطلبون من الشعب عدم الذهاب إلى بابل هم أنبياء كذبة (إر 27: 14-15)...      لقد هدّد إرميا، حسب أوامر الله، الذين لا يرغبون في الذهاب إلى بابل، بينما      وعد الذين يذهبون بالراحة وبنوعٍ من السعادة في زراعة كرومهم ونمو حدائقهم      ووفرة ثمراتهم. كيف عبر إسرائيل الحقيقي لا الرمزي إلى بابل؟ فمن أين جاء      الرسل؟ أليسوا من أمّة اليهود؟ ومن أين جاء بولس نفسه، إذ يقول: "أنا أيضًا      إسرائيلي من نسل إبراهيم من سبط بنيامين" (رو 11: 1)؟ لقد آمن كثيرون من اليهود      بالرب، فمنهم أُختير الرسل، ومنهم كان أكثر من خمسمائة أخ وُهب لهم أن يعاينوا      بالرب بعد قيامته (1 كو 15: 6)، ومنهم المائة وعشرون الذين كانوا في العُليّة      عندما حلّ عليهم الروح القدس (أع 1: 15).
     ولكن ماذا يقول الرسول في سفر أعمال الرسل عندما      رفض اليهود كلمة الحق؟ "*كان يجب أن تُكلَّموا أنتم أولاً بكلمة الله، ولكن      إذ دفعتموها عنكم... هوذا نتوجّه إلى الأمم*" (أع 13: 46). لقد تم العبور      الحقيقي إلى بابل الذي سبق أن رُسم في أيام إرميا. لقد تم بترتيبٍ روحيٍّ في      أيام تجسّد الرب. ولكن ماذا قيل عن البابليّين الذين عُبر إليهم؟ "لأنه بسلامهم      يكون لكم سلام" (إر 29: 7)... الآن في هذا السلام الكامل يمكن أن تُبنى      الكنائس، وتُزرع الشعوب في حديقة الله، ويُثمر الأمم في الإيمان والرجاء      والمحبّة التي في المسيح.
*     القديس أغسطينوس
*     v لاحظوا      معي ما كُتب عن هذا الشعب "طلّقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها" (إر 3: 8). طلق الله      هذا الشعب وأعطاه كتاب طلاق، الذي يُعطى للمتزوّجين. جاء في ناموس موسى أن      المرأة التي تُغضب رجلها تأخذ كتاب طلاقها وتذهب، ويسمح للرجل الذي ترك الزوجة      السابقة بسبب تصرفها غير اللائق أن يتزوج بامرأة أخرى.
     هكذا لاحظوا الذين أخذوا كتاب الطلاق... قد تُركوا      في كل شيء بسبب هذا.
     فأين الأنبياء بينهم؟ 
     أين الآن الآيات بينهم (مز     74: 9)؟ 
     أين إعلانات الله؟ 
     أين الطقوس والهيكل والذبائح؟ 
     لقد طُردوا من موضعهم. بهذا أعطاهم كتاب طلاق. الآن      نحن - يهوذا - عدنا إلى الرب. نحن يهوذا، لأن المخلّص قام من شجرة يهوذا، وقد      سبق فأعلن أن ربّنا قام من يهوذا (عب     7: 14).
          v هذا أيضًا      انعكس منذ البداية... حيث يُقال للذين هم من إسرائيل: "تدعيني يا أبي، ومن      ورائي لا ترجعين. حقًا إنّه كما تخون المرأة قرينها، هكذا خنتموني يا بيت      إسرائيل، يقول الرب" (إر 3: 19-20). وعندما قيلت هذه العبارات بخصوص إسرائيل في      البداية، وسمع أبناء إسرائيل أنّهم كانوا أشرارًا في طرقهم ونسوا إلههم القدّوس      (إر 3: 21 _LXX_)،      عندئذ وضع الروح القدس الكلمة أمامنا نحن الذين من الأمم الوثنيّة وقال لنا:      "ارجعوا أيّها البنون العصاة، فأُشفي أمراضكم" (إر 3: 22). فإنّنا نحن الذين      كنّا مرّة غير مؤمنين، أغبياء، مخدوعين، مستعبدين لشهوات وملذّات كثيرة، نقضي      أيامنا في الخبث والحسد ممقوتين مبغضين بعضنا بعضًا. ولكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا      الله وأحسانه بغسل الميلاد الجديد وسكب رحمته علينا (راجع تي 3:3-6).
*     العلامة أوريجينوس 
*     v لا يتوقّف      عمل الله بسبب عدم إيمان اليهود؛ إنّه الحياة الأبديّة لمؤمنيه، هذه التي وعد      أن يهبها للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح. فإن الذين لم يؤمنوا حرموا أنفسهم من المكافأة      دون أن يُصاب البقيّة بأي ضرر. بقوله هذا يمدح بولس المؤمنين اليهود، فإنّه ليس      خطأهم أن كثيرين من بني جنسهم رفضوا الإيمان.
*     إمبروسياستر 
*     v الذين لم      يؤمنوا كانوا عاجزين عن أن يقفوا في طريق بركاته.
*     الأب ثيؤدورت أسقف كورش
     "لأن هكذا أوصانا الرب:
     قد أقمتك نورًا للأمم، 
     لتكون أنت خلاصًا إلى أقصى الأرض". [47]
*     اقتباسات الرسول بولس المستمرّة من الأنبياء غايتها      تأكيد أن ما يكرز به ليس بالأمر الجديد، لكن جذوره في الشريعة والأنبياء.      فتدبير الإنجيل أساسه في العهد القديم.
     اقتبس الرسول بولس هذه الآية عن إشعياء النبي: "قد      جعلتك نورًا للأمم، لتكون خلاصي إلى أقصى الأرض" (إش ٤٩: ٦). فقد جاء السيد      المسيح "نور العالم" (يو ٨: ١٢). أضاء في قلوب تلاميذه وأقامهم "نور العالم"      (مت ٥: ١٤) لا يحملوا نورهم الذاتي، بل شعلة المسيح التي في داخلهم، لتضيء في      وسط ظلمة العالم الوثني.
     جاءت النبوّة تكشف عن شخص المسيح أنّه النور      والمخلّص، يشرق على الأعماق فيهب حكمة وفهمًا ومعرفة لأسرار حب الله، الذي يضم      كل البشريَّة، "*إلى أقصى الأرض*"، ولا يُحدّ بشعب معيّن أو جيلٍ محدد.
*     "فلما سمع الأمم ذلك،
     كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب، 
*​
*           تـــــــابع...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*ألا تزال تُفسد سُبل الله المستقيمة". [10]*
*يا ابن إبليس*: إنه ليس "باريشوع" أي ابن يسوع      بل هو ابن إبليس، لأنه يمارس عمل أبيه، إذ كلمة إبليس تعني المضلل، والشيطان      يعني الخصم أو المقاوم. هكذا يدعوه بالاسم الذي اختاره الساحر خلال تصرفاته.      وإذ قاوم برّ الله أي النور، وسلك بروح الظلمة صدر الحكم بالعمى حتى يدرك عماه      الداخلي ويتلمس ظلمته، لعله يعترف ويتوب مشتاقًا إلى النور الحقيقي والمعرفة      الصادقة بلا خداع. لقد رفض أن يتمتع بأشعة شمس البرّ فحُرم من رؤية الشمس      العادية.
     يصف القديس لوقا كطبيب كيف غشت عيناه ضباب، فيتوقف      جهاز العين عن استقبال النور تمامًا.
*     "فالآن هوذا يد الرب عليك،
     فتكون أعمى، لا تبصر الشمس إلى حين، 
     ففي الحال سقط عليه ضباب وظلمة،
     فجعل يدور، ملتمسًا من يقوده بيده". [11]
*     v "*فهوذا      يد الرب عليك*" لم يكن ذلك انتقامًا بل كان شفاءً. وكأنه يقول له: "لست أنا      أفعل ذلك بل يد الرب". لاحظوا تواضعه! لم يشرق نور على الساحر كما في حالة بولس      حيث أشرق نور حوله. يقول: "*فتكون أعمى لا تبصر الشمس* *إلى حين*"،      مقدمًا له فرصة للتوبة. فإننا لا نجدهم في أي موضع يرغبون في الظهور كبارزين      بالعنف، مستخدمين سلطانهم. فإنهم حتى إن استخدموا ذلك ضد الأعداء يكونوا قساة      على الجسد بقصد صالح. إنهم لم يستخدموا هذا مع الذين في الخارج حتى لا يكون      الإيمان كرهًا وبالرعب.
          v كانت      علامة لكي ما هو نفسه يتحول إلى الإيمان. بهذا أراد بسرورٍ أن يحوله إلى      الإيمان. فإن تعبير "*إلى حين*" يجعل من هذا العمل ليس عقوبة بل لإيمانه.      لو كان ذلك للعقوبة لجعله أعمى على الدوام لكن الأمر بخلاف هذا؛ إنه إلى حين،      وأيضًا لكي يربح الوالي.
          v يا لحب      السيطرة! يا لشهوة المجد الباطل، كيف أنها تسقط وتهلك كل شيء، تجعل البشر يقفون      ضد خلاصهم وخلاص الآخرين. تجعلهم بالحق عميان وفي ظلمة ويحتاجون إلى من يقودهم      بيديه.
          v كيف      يمكننا أن نتخلص من المجد الباطل؟ فكروا في أولئك الذين من أجل المجد أنفقوا      أموالاً كثيرة، ولم ينالوا شيئًا منه. فكروا فى الأموات، أي مجد قد نالوه، وكيف      أن هذا المجد لا وجود له، بل يبدو أنه صار كلا شيء. لتفكروا أنه يحمل مجرد      الاسم "*المجد*" ولا يحوي فيه شيئًا حقيقيًا... لنهرب من هذا الهوة،      ولنطلب أمرًا واحدًا: المجد الذي من الله، وأن نكون مقبولين لديه، وممدوحين من      سيدنا جميعًا، فإذ نعبر حياتنا الحاضرة في الفضيلة ننال البركات الموعود بها مع      أولئك الذين يحبونه بنعمة ورحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقدرة      والكرامة مع الآب والروح القدس إلى أبد الأبد وإلى انقضاء العالم.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*     v "ماذا      تريدون؟ أبعصا آتي إليكم أم بالمحبّة وروح الوداعة؟" (1 كو 4: 21). قصد بولس      بالعصا قوّة الروح الرادعة التي استخدمها ضد عليم، هذه التي استخدمها الله      ضدّه.
*     سفيريان أسقف جبالة
     "فالوالي حينئذ لمّا رأى ما جرى،
     آمن مندهشًا من تعليم الرب". [12]
*     جاء في السجلات التاريخية أن الوالي سرجيوس بولس      اعتمد هو وعائلته، وفي الجيل التالي صار بعض أفراد أسرته مسيحيين مثل ابنته      وابنها كايوس كاريستانيوس فرونتو وكان عضوًا في عائلة مشهورة تقيم في أنطاكية      بسيدية.
*     5. خطاب في أنطاكية بيسيديّة
     "ثم أقلع من بافوس بولس ومن معه،
     وأتوا إلى بِرْجِة بمفيلية،
     وأمّا يوحنا ففارقهم ورجع إلى أورشليم". [13]
*     v لاحظوا      كيف أنهم لم يتباطؤا هناك كما اعتادوا أن يفعلوا، فإن الحاكم فد صار مؤمنًا،      ولا ضعفوا بالتكريم والاحتفال بهم في القصر، إنما في الحال استمروا في عملهم      وانطلقوا إلى الساحل المقابل.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*     ركبوا البحر واتجهوا إلى الشمال نحو سواحل آسيا      الصغرى، ودخلوا أول مقاطعة على الساحل التي في مقابل شمال قبرص، وهي مقاطعة      بمفيلية.
     يرى البعض أنه قد برزت أخلاقيات برنابا الكارز      التقِي فإنه لما نال بولس الرسول نعمة فائقة أعطاه الأولوية مع أنه أكبر منه      سنًا وأقدم في الإيمان والخدمة، فاعتبر نفسه ممن مع بولس، وليس هو القائد.      اختار المتكأ الأخير بفرحٍ حين رأى نعمة الله ومواهبه المقدمة لبولس الرسول.
*برجة*: كانت عاصمة مقاطعة بمفيلية، وهي ليس      ميناء، لهذا نزلوا في أتالية ميناء برجة والتي تُدعى حاليًا أنتاليا، ثم      انطلقوا إلى برجة على بعد ١٢ ميلاً منها.
*بمفيلية*: تقع بين طرسوس وساحل البحر في آسيا      الصغرى، يتاخمها من جهة الغرب ليكية Lycia      ومن الشرق كيليكية Cilicia.      كان هذا الإقليم منذ سنة ٤٣ ق. م. إلى ٦٨ م يدعى مقاطعة بمفيلية كيليكية.
     يرى البعض أن الرسول بولس أُصيب بالملاريا (شوكة      الجسد). ويرى البعض أن القديس مرقس أيضًا أُصيب بمرض لهذا أصر على العودة إلى      أورشليم. هذا بجانب أنهم سافروا من أقصى شرق قبرص حتى غربها، أي حوالي ٤٠٠      ميلاً في أرض وعرة وطرق صعبة، بين شعبٍ غريبٍ، حتى اليهود كانوا يقاومونهم. لم      يحتمل الشاب مرقس هذا المجهود، لكنه عاد وقطع طرقًا صعبة بين ليبيا ومصر، وسار      حتى تهرأ نعله في الإسكندرية من أجل الشهادة للحق والكرازة بإنجيل المسيح.
*     "وأمّا هم فجازوا من بِرْجِة، 
     وأتوا إلى إنطاكية بيسيدية،
     ودخلوا المجمع يوم السبت وجلسوا". [14]
*     "*وأما هما فاجتازا من برجة، وأتيا إلى أنطاكية*":      في اليونانية لا توجد قواعد خاصة بالمثنى. لهذا يلازم ترجمتها في العربية      بالمثنى (اجتازا، أتيا)، إذ يتحدث عن القديسين بولس وبرنابا وحدهما.
     عبرا سلسلة جبال طرسوس التي تفصل برجة عن أنطاكية.      إذ صارت أنطاكية عاصمة بيسيدية الكبرى، لذا تُدعى أنطاكية بيسيدية، أي عاصمتها.      كانت أكثر المناطق مدنية، كما كانت مركزًا حربيًا. وهي على مرتفعٍ عالٍ يبلغ      قمته ٣٦٠٠ قدمًا فوق سطح البحر، وقد حولها الإمبراطور أوغسطس إلى مستعمرة      رومانية سماها مستعمرة قيصر Colonia      Caesarea وكان بولس الرسول مهتمًا بدخول      الإيمان في المستعمرات الرومانية، مثل لسترة وفيلبي وكورنثوس في اليونان.
     كانت هذه المناطق يقطنها كثرة من اليهود، وبالتالي      كانت بها مجامع كثيرة لهم، بل واستطاع اليهود في أنطاكية بيسيدية أن يكَّونوا      مهجرًا مستقلاً لهم، واعتبروا انهم كولونية أو مستعمرة مستقلة.
*     "وبعد قراءة الناموس والأنبياء أرسل إليهم رؤساء      المجمع قائلين: 
     أيها الرجال الإخوة إن كانت عندكم كلمة وعظ للشعب      فقولوا". [15]
**"بعد قراءة      الناموس والأنبياء*" *[15]:*      كان اليهود يقسمون الأسفار المقدّسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: *الناموس *ويحوي      أسفار موسى الخمسة، *والأنبياء* ويضم يشوع والقضاة وسفريّ صموئيل وملوك      الأول والثاني وكل الأنبياء ماعدا دانيال، والقسم الثالث يُدعى *الكتابات      المقدّسة* _Hagiographa_،      ويحوي المزامير والأمثال وأيّوب ونشيد الأناشيد، وراعوث والمراثي، والجامعة      واستير ودانيال وعزرا ونحميا وأخبار الأيّام الأول والثاني، وكان هذا القسم      يُدعى "*المزامير*" لأنّه أول الأسفار الواردة فيه. 
     كانت عادة قراءة الناموس علانيّة قديمة جدًا، ثم      أُضيف بعض أسفار الأنبياء. وإذ حرق أنتيخوس أبيفانس سفر الناموس ومنع قراءته،      اختار اليهود بعض أجزاء من الأنبياء رأوا أنّها مقاربة جدًا للناموس لتُقرأ      عوضًا عن الناموس. وإذ عادوا إلى قراءة الناموس بقيت عادة قراءة الأنبياء مع      الناموس .
     فالعبارة الواردة هنا تشير إلى القراءات المختارة      من القسمين: الناموس والأنبياء لتقرأ في المجمع، حاسبين أن بقراءة الجزء كأن كل      الأسفار قد قرأت (مت      5: 17، لو     16: 29). أمّا القسم الثالث فلم يكن      يُقرأ في المجامع.
     دخلا المجمع يوم السبت وجلسا في صفوف الربيين،      وبهذا نبها الرؤساء والقائمين على نظام المجمع والصلاة أنهما قادران على الوعظ.
     كان نظام الصلاة في مجمع اليهود في القرن الأول      المسيحي هو هكذا: 
          v قراءة      الشِمَع، أي "اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد".
          v صلاة من      فم رئيس المجمع.
          v قراءة من      الناموس، يضاف إليها قراءة من الأنبياء إن كان يوم سبت أو عيد.
          v عظة      يلقيها أحد الأعضاء المقتدرين في المجمع، يختاره رئيس المجمع أو رؤساؤه.
     "*رؤساء المجمع*" [15]: ترد في العهد الجديد      أحيانًا بصيغة الجمع كما في النص الحالي، ووردت في صيغة المفرد كما في مر     5: 35-36، 38؛ لو     8: 41، 49. يبرّر البعض ذلك أنّه في      البلاد التي تضمّ مجتمعًا يهوديًّا ضخمًا يوجد أكثر من رئيس مجمع، أمّا حيث      المجتمعات الصغيرة، فيوجد رئيس واحد. وكان رئيس المجمع في الهيكل يحتل المركز      الثالث بعد رئيس الكهنة الأعظم ورئيس الكهنة. ولم يكن يحتل هذا المركز ما لم      ينل الشخص شهادة من مجمع السنهدرين أنّه يحمل السمات المطلوبة لهذا المركز.      وينصبّ علمه على الإشراف على كل ما يخص العبادة. ويرى البعض أن رؤساء المجامع      المحليّة تمثل مجمع السنهدرين.
*     "فقام بولس وأشار بيده وقال:
     أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون والذين يتّقون الله      اسمعوا". [16]
*     كان الرسول بولس يحتل مركز الصدارة في الحديث،      ربّما لأنّه كان أكثرهم قدرة على الخطابة. كان له موهبة الوعظ.
     كان السيد المسيح يعظ في الهيكل وهو جالس (لو ٤:      ٢٠؛ مت ٢٦: ٥٥)، أما الرسل فغالبًا ما كانوا يعظون وهم واقفين.
     يخاطب القديس بولس هنا اليهود والأمم المتهودين      والذين يدعون أتقياء، هؤلاء كانوا دومًا أكثر استعدادًا لقبول كلمة الخلاص من      اليهود أنفسهم.
     يرى *الأب ثيؤدورت أسقف قورش* أن الذين جاءوا      إلى الناموس من الأمم يُدعون "متقي الله" أو "خائفي الله".
*"إله**     شعب إسرائيل هذا اختار آباءنا، *
*ورفع الشعب في الغربة في أرض مصر، *
*وبذراع مرتفعة أخرجهم منها". [17]*
      بدأ القديس بولس حديثه بمدحه لهم كمتقي الله. وقد      دعا إله كل البشرية "أباهم"، كأنه خاص بهم، مظهرًا احسانات الله عليهم.
     اعتاد الرسول بولس في أحاديثه مع اليهود أن يفتتح      كلماته بإشارة موجزة لعمل الله مع شعب إسرائيل، حتى يجتذبهم للكلمة، إذ يشعروا      أنّه مخلص في اهتمامه بوحدة الشعب واستقامة الإيمان الذي تسلّمه الآباء.
     ركزت      هذه العظة على اختيار إسرائيل من بين الأمم لكي يأتي منها المسيا الذي اشتاق      إليه الآباء والأنبياء. وأن التاريخ الخاص بشعب الله بكل تفاصيله لم يكن إلاَّ      تهيئه لمجيئه.
     ابتدأ باختيار الآباء، ثم انتقل بسرعة إلى مؤازرة      الشعب في مصر حيث رفع رأسه مع أنه كان في غربة، وأخيرًا إذ سقطوا تحت العبودية      والسخرة أخرجهم بذراع رفيعة (خر ٦: ٢؛ ١٣٦: ١١).
     يلاحظ في مقاله لم يشر إلى فضائل آبائهم، بل ركز      على دور الله في اختيارهم وتدبير أمورهم وتقديم نبوات. إنه عمل الله، هذا الذي      أرسل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح مخلصًا لهم.
*     "ونحو مدة أربعين سنة احتمل عوائدهم في البرية".      [18]
*     استعار القديس بولس من سفر التثنية (١: ٣١) تشبيه      إسرائيل في البرية بطفلٍ مشاكسٍ يهتم به أبوه فيحمله على ذراعيه.
*     "ثم أهلك سبع أمم في أرض كنعان،
     وقسّم لهم أرضهم بالقرعة". [19]
*     إذ دخل بهم      إلى أرض الموعد، من أجلهم أهلك سبع أمم (تث ٧: ١) وقدم لهم أرضهم ليقسموها بين      الأسباط بالقرعة.
*     "وبعد ذلك في نحو أربع مائة وخمسين سنة، 
     أعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي". [20]
*     يأتي هذا      الرقم نحو أربعمائة وخمسين سنة لفترة القضاة حتى صموئيل النبي مطابقًا لحسابات      المؤرخ يوسيفوس الذي يعطي ٥٩٢ سنة من خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر إلى بناء الهيكل.      وهي ٤٠ سنة في التيه، مضافًا إليها ٢٥ سنة زمن حكم يشوع حسب تقرير يوسيفوس،      مضافًا إليها ٤٥ سنة زمن القضاة، ثم حكم شاول ٤٠ سنة، ثم ٤٠ سنة حكم داود (١مل      ٢: ١١) ثم أربع سنوات لسليمان للإعداد لبدء بناء الهيكل، فالمجموع ٥٩٩ سنة،      ويكون الفارق ٧ سنوات، لهذا يقول الرسول بولس "*نحو*".
*     "ومن ثم طلبوا ملكًا،
     فأعطاهم الله شاول بن قيس رجلاً من سبط بنيامين      أربعين سنة". [21]
*     يعطي القديس      بولس لحكم شاول ٤٠ سنة، ويتفق ذلك مع يوسيفوس في كتابه السادس (ف ١٤؛ ٩)، غير      أن يوسيفوس يعود فيحدد مدته بعشرين عامًا، ويعلل البعض ذلك بأن يوسيفوس هنا      يتحدث عن مدة حكم شاول بعد استقلاله تمامًا بنهاية خدمة صموئيل النبي.
*     "ثم عزله وأقام لهم داود ملكًا، 
     الذي شهد له أيضًا إذ قال:
     وجدت داود بن يسى رجلاً حسب قلبي،
     الذي سيصنع كل مشيئتي". [22]
*     رفض شاول لأن قلبه لم يكن مستقيمًا، وأقام داود      الذي كان رجلاً حسب قلبه ويتمم مشيئته.
     ينتقل القديس بولس من اختيار داود ملكًا إلى إقامة      وعدٍ إلهيٍ بملكوت أبدي لابن داود، وذلك على نمط ما ورد في المزمور ٨٩: ١٩-٣٧،      حيث يتم الخلاص الإلهي. ما قدمه الله لإسرائيل خلال داود الملك هو ظل لما يقدمه      ابن داود للعالم. هكذا عبر بهم بولس الرسول من عصر الآباء إلى مجيء الملك      الأبدي، مخلص العالم. وجه أنظار الحاضرين إلى ذاك الراعي الذي تحدث عنه      الأنبياء (خر ٣٤: ٢٣-٢٤).
          v هنا يقصد      بالقلب الرغبة، التي بها كان موضوع سروره خلال استقامة شخصيته.
          v لم ينتقم      (داود) لنفسه بالحرب، ولا قاوم بقوة ذراعيه الذين كانوا يتربصون له، وإنما كان      على مثال الرب، فقد أظهر اسم الرب ووداعته. عندما دُبرت خيانة ضده تضرع (إلى      الله)، وعندما كان في خطر تغنى بالمزامير، وعندما اُضطهد لم يحمل ضغينة بل فرح؛      لهذا فقد وُجد رجلاً مثل قلب الله.
*     القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه
     "من نسل هذا، 
     حسب الوعد، أقام الله لإسرائيل مخلصًا،
     يسوع". [23]
*     v لاحظوا      كيف أنه يجدل خيوط مقاله بالربط بين الأمور الحاضرة والأنبياء.
     يقول: "*من نسل هذا حسب الوعد*" [23]، إذ كان      اسم داود عزيزًا عليه جدًا، أليس مشتهاهم هو إن يكون ابنه ملكًا عليهم؟ 
     ثم يورد يوحنا [24]، فالأنبياء حيث يقول أن بمحاكمة      (السيد المسيح) قد تمموا كل ما كُتب عنه [12].
     بعد ذلك يأتي الرسل كشهودٍ للقيامة، مقدمًا داود      شاهدًا لها. 
     فإنه تبدو براهين العهد القديم ليست مقنعة إن أُخذت      وحدها، ولا الشهادات الأخيرة إن عزلت عن السابقة. لهذا فإنه جعل الاثنين معًا      يثبتان بعضهما البعض بطريقة مشتركة.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     "إذ سبق يوحنا فكرز قبل مجيئه بمعمودية التوبة، 
     لجميع شعب إسرائيل". [24]
*     لكي لا يتشكك المستمعون في يسوع المسيح أنه هو      المخلص ابن داود، أورد لهم شهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان الذي أفصح عن شخصه أنه      جاء ليعد الطريق له، وأنه ليس مستحقًا أن يحل سيور حذاء قدميه. ولعل كان من بين      الحاضرين من سمع عن القديس يوحنا أو التقى به وآمن به كنبي حقيقي.
*"ولمّا صار يوحنا يكمِّل سعيه، *
*جعل يقول من تظنون أني أنا؟ *
*لست أنا إيّاه، *
*لكن هوذا يأتي بعدي الذي لست مستحقًا أن أحلّ حذاء      قدميه". [25]*
*     "أيها      الرجال الإخوة بني جنس إبراهيم،
     والذين بينكم يتّقون الله،
     إليكم أُرسلت كلمة هذا الخلاص". [26]
*     يثير القديس      بولس مشاعر اليهود الأتقياء بقوله: "*أيها الإخوة بني جنس إبراهيم*"،      فيربط بإبداع بين بنوتهم لإبراهيم وتحقيق الوعد له خلالهم. فما يخبرهم به إنما      تحقيق الوعد الإلهي لأبيهم الذي طالما ترقبه وتهلل به.
     "*إليكم أرسلت*" جاءت في النسخ الإسكندرانية      والسينائية والفاتيكانية: "*إلينا*"، فيضم نفسه معهم، ليتمتع هو معهم      بتحقيق الوعد الإلهي، إنه حق لكل أبناء إبراهيم. لقد جاء الرسول إليهم كحامل      لكلمة الخلاص، ليتمتعوا بها.
*     "لأن الساكنين في أورشليم ورؤساءهم لم يعرفوا هذا،     
     وأقوال الأنبياء التي تُقرأ كل سبت تمّموها،
     إذ حكموا عليه". [27]
*     "*لم      يعرفوا هذا*"، أو كما يترجمها البعض "أخفقوا في معرفتها". إن كانوا قد فشلوا      في معرفة هذا الخلاص فإنهم بلا عذر، لأن كتب الأنبياء بين أيديهم ويقرأونها      علانية كل سبت في المجامع، وكان يليق بهم أن يتعرفوا على المخلص. ومن جانب آخر،      فإن مقاومتهم له حققت النبوات.
          v في كل      المناسبات نجدهم (الرسل) يهتمون جدًا بإبراز هذه النقطة أن البركة خاصة باليهود      حتى لا يهربوا (من المسيح)، ظانين أنه ليس لهم بسبب ما فعلوه معه حيث أانهم      صلبوه. يقول: "*لم يعرفوا هذا*"، لهذا فإن خطيتهم كانت عن جهلٍ. لاحظوا      كيف أنه بكل حنو يقدم عذرًا حتى لصالبيه. ليس هذا فقط، وإنما يضيف إلى ذلك أن      هذا كان يلزم أن يتم. كيف هذا؟ "*إذ حكموا عليه، تمموا أصوات الأنبياء*".
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     "ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت، 
     طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يُقتل". [28]
*     لئلا يظنوا أن الذين صلبوه بلا عذر، لأنهم "*لم      يعرفوه*"، أكد الرسول بولس أن الأنبياء يصرخون إليهم بلا انقطاع لكي يتعرفوا      عليه، لكنهم لم ينصتوا لهم. ومن جانب آخر فإنهم "*مع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة      للموت، طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يُقتل*". فإن كانت قد تمت فيه النبوات، هذا لن      يبرر تصرفاتهم، إنما يعطيهم فرصة لمراجعة أنفسهم والعودة إليه بالتوبة.
     بيلاطس الأممي الذي بلا دراية بالنبوات يشهد عليهم      إذ لم يجد عليه علة واحدة (يو ١٩: ٤، ٦)، وأما هم الذين كان يليق بهم أن يكرزوا      به، فطلبوا قتله (يو ١٩: ٧).
*     "ولما تمموا كل ما كُتب عنه، 
     انزلوه عن الخشبة،
     ووضعوه في قبر". [29]
*     الذين طلبوا صلبه انزلوه (يو ١٩: ٣١)؛ وإن ظن أحد      أن يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس هما اللذان انزلاه من الصليب، فهما عضوان في مجمع      السنهدرين، وكأنهما يمثلان المجمع. 
     "*ووضعوه في قبر*": في هذا دليل قاطع على موته      موتًا حقيقيًا، استلزم الدفن. موت السيد المسيح ودفنه يمثلان جزءً من صُُلب      قانون الإيمان لا ينفصلان عن صلبه وقيامته. فقد سلم الرسول بولس هذه الحقائق      مترابطة معًا لتحقيق الخلاص. "فإني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضًا أن      المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دفن، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب      الكتب" (١ كو ١٥: ٣).
*     "ولكن الله أقامه من الأموات". [30]
*     حكم اليهود      بقتله، والله الآب أقمه من الأموات. هذه القيامة هي الدليل القاطع أنه ابن الله      القدوس (رو ١: ٢-٤).
*     "وظهر أيامًا كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل إلى      أورشليم،
     الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب". [31]
*     ظهوراته بعد      القيامة هي براهين قوية وشهادة حية لقيامته. فالذين عاشروه وأحبوه إذ رأوه قد      مات ودفن تمتعوا ببهجة قيامته لكي يشهدوا له ليصير فرح المؤمنين به كاملاً (١يو      ١: ٣-٤).
*     "ونحن نُبشّركم بالموعد الذي صار لآبائنا". [32]
*     بعد هذا العرض التاريخي اللاهوتي انتقل القديس بولس      إلى الواقع العملي، فإن هذا الوعد الإلهي مُقدم لكل مستمع، حتى إذ يؤمن يتمتع      بقيامة المسيح في حياته. الوعد الذي ثبته الله منذ عصر الآباء وعبر كل الأجيال      قد تحقق، لكي يتمتع به الجيل الحاضر.
*"أن**     الله قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم، *
*إذ أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضًا في المزمور      الثاني،*
*أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدْتَك". [33]*
      إذ وقع من عيني شاول الطرسوسي ما هو أشبه بالقشور      قام واعتمد وصار يكرز بما رآه بخصوص المسيح: "*هذا هو ابن الله*" (أع ٩:      ١٨-٢٠). هذه العقيدة هي موضوع كرازة الرسول بولس، وقد تأكدت بقيامته من الأموات      (رو ١: ١-٤). لقد ارتبطت بنوته للآب بكل أحداث الخلاص. ففي تجسده قال الملاك:      "يُدعى ابن الله" (لو ١: ٣٥). وفي عماده قال الآب: "أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت"      (لو ٣: ٢١-٢٢). وفي تجليه قال الآب: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت 3:      17). وفي قيامته يقول الرسول: "تعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة      بالقيامة من الأموات" (رو ١: ٤).
     لقد جاءت قيامته تؤكّد عمليًا وبطريقة ملموسة ما      شهد عنه الملاك في ميلاده، وما أعلنه الأب علانيّة يوم عماده، ولأخصّائه يوم      تجلّيه. هذه القيامة ليست بالأمر الغريب عن شعب الله، فقد سبق فكشفها داود      النبي في مزاميره.
     هذه البنوّة السرمديّة تمس حياتنا وخلاصنا. إذ      نتمتع في الابن الوحيد القائم من الأموات بنعمة البنوة بعمل روحه القدوس الذي      له دوره في كل أحداث الخلاص.
*     "أنه أقامه من الأموات،
     غير عتيد أن يعود أيضًا إلى فساد، فهكذا قائلاً:     
     أني سأعطيكم مراحم داود الصادقة". [34]
*     إذ قام في اليوم الثالث حيث لم يحل به الفساد،      بشهادة داود النبي وخلال الواقع العملي الملموس. إنّه لا يموت بعد، ولن يحل به      فساد قط. لقد قام لعازر من القبر بأمر ربّنا يسوع، لكنّه عاد فمات وجسده انحل.
     لن يعود السيّد إلى القبر كميّت، حيث يملك الموت،      إذ لا سلطان للموت عليه، إنّما قبله مرّة بإرادته من أجلنا.
*     "ولذلك قال أيضًا في مزمور آخر: 
     لن تدع قدوسك يرى فسادًا". [35]
*     جاء التعليم الرسولي مركزًا على قيامة السيد المسيح      تحقيقًا للمزمور ١٦: ٩-١١. هذا ما أعلنه القديس بطرس في يوم الخمسين، وما يقدمه      بولس الرسول هنا. وقد قام هذا التعليم على حديث رب المجد يسوع مع التلميذين      الذين كانا في طريقهما إلى عمواس (لو ٢٤: ٢٦-٢٧).
*     "لأن داود بعدما خدم جيله بمشورة الله رقد،
     وانضم إلى آبائه ورأى فسادًا". [36]
*     يؤكد الرسول بولس لليهود أن ما نطق به داود النبي      لم يتحقّق في شخصه، لأنّه مات وقبره قائم، ليس من ينكر ذلك. لكن ما قاله يخص      المسيّا المنتظر، وقد تحقّق عمليًا في شخص يسوع. 
*     "وأمّا الذي أقامه الله فلم يرَ فسادًا". [37]
     "فليكن معلومًا عندكم أيها الرجال الإخوة، 
     أنه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا". [38]
*     ما لم يتحقّق في شخص داود النبي تحقّق في شخص ابن      داود، القادر وحده أن يُقيم عهدًا جديدًا ويهب غفران الخطايا. داود رجل الله      الصالح، سرّ صلاحه نعمة الله عليه، لكنّه يعجز أن يتمتّع بالمجد، وأن يهب مجدًا      لأبناء أمّته.
     بمشورة الله تمتّع داود بالمُلك، وأيضًا أبناءه،      لكنّهم فشلوا في ديمومة المملكة وثباتها بسبب الفساد الذي حلّ بالأسرة      الملكيّة، كما بالشعب، وصارت الحاجة مُلحّة إلى "ابن داود" الغافر الخطايا      والمُنقذ النفوس من الفساد، لكي يُقيم مملكة داود الروحيّة الدائمة.
*"بهذا يتبرّر كل من يؤمن، *
*من كل ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرّروا منه بناموس موسى".      [39]*
      إن كان السيد المسيح قد صُلب عن خطايانا، فالقيامة      أكدت قبول الذبيحة فننال الغفران، بل وننعم ببرّ المسيح. هذا البرّ الذي لم      يستطع الناموس أن يقدمه لأحد.
     بالقيامة تحققت المصالحة الإلهية، وصار روح الله      القدوس ساكنًا في الكنيسة وقائدها، لذلك نالت الكنيسة خلال رسل المسيح نفخة      الروح، فتسمع الوعد المسياني: "اقبلوا الروح القدس، من غفرتم خطاياه تُغفر له،      لمن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت" (يو ٢٠: ٢٣).
     كشفت القيامة عن حقيقة ذبيحة المسيح الفريدة، إنها      ذبيحة حية فعَّالة وقادرة على إبادة الخطية وتحطيم الموت. إنها وإن تحققت خلال      التاريخ لكنها تحمل المؤمنين إلى ما فوق التاريخ، تعمل على الدوام وتدخل بنا      إلى الأبدية.
          v نعم ذاك      الذي دفن يغفر الخطايا أكثر من الناموس الذي له قوة على فعل هذا. لاحظوا إنه لم      يقل: "*ما لم تتبرروا*" بل "*ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى*".
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     "فانظروا لئلاّ يأتي عليكم ما قيل في الأنبياء".      [40]
     "انظروا أيها المتهاونون وتعجبوا واهلكوا،
     لأنني عملاً أعمل في أيامكم،
     عملاً لا تصدقون إن أخبركم أحد به". [41]
*     يقتبس      الرسول بولس الإنذار النبوي الخطير الذي نطق به حبقوق النبي (١: ٥) في حوالي      سنة ٦٠٠ ق.م. على لسان الله. فإذ أصر شعب الله على العصيان هددهم بأمة      الكلدانيين الرهيبة تحطم إسرائيل وتسحق الأمم من حواليه؛ وقد تحقق ذلك. فقد      أسرت أشور إسرائيل، وإذ لم ترتدع يهوذا أسرتها مملكة بابل، والتقى الاثنان في      السبي. وقد وصف الله رؤساء شعبه المتهاون في الحق والعاصي "*رجال الهزء*"      (إش ٢٨: ١٤) ودعاهم "*متهكمين*" (إش ٢٨: ٢٢). هنا يحذر رافضي السيد المسيح      ومقاومي عمله الخلاصي بأنهم "*متهاونون*" لا يكترثون بالكارثة التي تحل      عليهم كما حلت على إسرائيل ويهوذا قديمًا بسماح من الله، لأنه "يسخط ليفعل      فعله، فعله الغريب، ويعمل عمله، عمله الغريب"، أو كما يقول: "لأني عامل عملاً      في أيامكم، لا تصدقون به إن أُخبر به" (حب ١: ٥).
     يحمل عمل الله الغريب والعجيب معنيين، فمن جانب      يسقط المتهاونون تحت الغضب الإلهي، ومن يحتمله؟! والثاني أنه قد تحقق عمل الله      الغريب والعجيب بتجسد الكلمة الإلهي من أجل الإنسان، وقبوله الصليب بمسرة،      وقيامته ليهب الإنسان قوة قيامته... أمور لا يقدر المتهاونون أن يصدقوها، إذ لا      يتمتعوا بنعمة الإيمان!
     هكذا ختم الرسول بولس عظته بهذا التحذير حتى لا      يتهاونوا أو يتراخوا في الإيمان بالسيد المسيح مخلص العالم. حقًا إنه سمح      للآشوريين والبابليين بسبي العصاة من شعبه، بل ويتركهم فيسقطوا في سبي ذاك الذي      قبلوه أبًا لهم، إبليس! إنه لن يسحبهم إلى الإيمان قسرًا، وإنما إذ يرفضون شمس      البرّ يسقطوا تحت مرارة الظلمة.
*     6. التوجّه إلى الأمم
     "وبعدما خرج اليهود من المجمع،
     جعل الأمم يطلبون إليهما أن يكلماهم بهذا الكلام في      السبت القادم. [42]
*كان      لليهود الأولوية في هذه المجامع في دخولهم وخروجهم، فإذ خرج اليهود أولاً، أما      المتهودون من الأمم فترجوا بولس وبرنابا أن يعودا في السبت التالي ليقدما لهم      المزيد من الأخبار الإنجيلية المفرحة.
     لم تتحرك قلوب بعض اليهود لقبول كلمة الخلاص، فقد      جاءوا لممارسة العبادة في شكلياتها إرضاء لضمائرهم، أما المتهودون من الأمم      ففتح كثيرون قلوبهم لكي يتمتعوا بكلمة الله المفرحة. وكما يقول النبي: "وجدت      كلامك فأكلته، فكان لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي" (إر ١٥: ١٦).
     كان إيمانهم بيسوع، في نظر اليهود، إعلانًا عن عجز      الناموس الموسوي عن التبرير وغفران الخطايا. كانت قلوب اليهود في كل موضع      ملتهبة بالحنين نحو جبال يهوذا، والتمتًع بمدينة الله أورشليم، والاعتداد      بالهيكل. هؤلاء صمتوا عندما سمعوا كلمات الرسول بولس. حقًا كلماته مقنعة      ومؤيّدة بالنبوّات، وعيناه تلتهبان بنار الروح الجذّاب، لكنّه ينطق بأمرٍ      جديدٍ، في جسارة لم يرونها من قبل ولا سمعوا عنها. يسمعون أنّهم أسرى لعدو      خطير، محتاجون إلى التمتّع بحريّة داخليّة، وأنّهم خطاة يحتاجون إلى مخلص إلهي      إنّه اتّهام جريء كيف يتجاسر يهودي أن يتفوّه به، مطالبًا بقيام مملكة جديدة      لإسرائيل، وتبرير بعمل شخصٍ مصلوب!
     لقد رفض اليهود هذا الخطاب الخطير، لكن كلمة الله      لن ترجع فارغة، بل تسحب قلوب النفوس الجادة في خلاصها وتدخل بها إلى فرح      الملكوت. هذا هو عمل الكلمة لدى المخلصين في معرفة الحق، أما الأشرار فيقولون      مع أشرار تسالونيكي: "إن هؤلاء الذين فتنوا المسكونة حضروا إلى ههنا أيضًا" (أع      ١٧: ٦). وأيضًا أشرار أفسس: "وأنتم تنظرون وتسمعون أنه ليس من أفسس فقط، بل ومن      جميع آسيا تقريبًا استمال وأزاغ بولس هذا جميعًا كثيرًا..." (أع ١٩: ٢٦).
*     "ولما انفضت الجماعة،
     تبع كثيرون من اليهود والدخلاء المتعبدين بولس      وبرنابا، 
     اللذين كانا يكلّمانهم،
     ويقنعانهم أن يثبتوا في نعمة الله". [43]
*     كلمة "*انفضت*" تحمل معنى إخلاء المجمع      بالأمر، أشبه بالطرد. لقد شعر رؤساء المجمع بخطورة كلمات القديس بولس على      المجمع فأنهوا الاجتماع بسرعة. لكن تجمهر الذين تأثروا بكرازة الإنجيل من      اليهود والأمم حول الرسولين، وقد اشتعلت قلوبهم بحب الإنجيل والتمتع بمعرفة      الحق الإلهي.
     يرى البعض أن كلمة "*دخلاء*" هنا لا تعني      بالضرورة أنّهم أمم قبلوا التهوّد، وصاروا من أهل الختان، لكن بعضهم تأثّروا      باليهود وآمنوا بالله الواحد، ورفضوا العبادة الوثنيّة وكل رجاساتها دون أن      يختتنوا. وكان اليهود يسمحون لهم بحضور الاجتماعات ويشتركوا في العبادة، لكنّهم      يشعرون بامتيازهم عنهم.
*     "وفي السبت التالي اجتمعت كل المدينة تقريبًا،
     لتسمع كلمة الله". [44]
*     واضح أن الذين انضموا إلى الرسولين أكثرهم من      الدخلاء، أما اليهود فكثيرون رفضوا الكلمة، بل وقاوموها. شهد الذين قبلوا      الإنجيل، وكادت المدينة كلها أن تجتمع في السبت التالي لتتمتع بالكلمة الإلهية.
*     "فلما رأى اليهود الجموع 
     امتلأوا غيرة،
     وجعلوا يقاومون ما قاله بولس،
     مناقضين ومجدّفين". [45]
*     لم يحتمل اليهود هذه الجمهرة، فامتلأوا حسدًا،      وحسبوا أن من واجبهم أن يصرخوا مع يهود أورشليم: "اصلبه، اصلبه" لا يبالوا بما      يقوله بيلاطس: "إني لم أجد علة واحدة تستوجب الموت". فإن كانت الجماهير في      أورشليم أصرت على صلب يسوع البار، فإن جمهور اليهود هنا يصرون على صلب اسمه؛ لا      يطيقون الكرازة به.
     بجانب هذه الجمهرة التي تكشف عن نجاح رسالة      الرسولين وبالتالي فشل العاملين في المجمع، فإنّ أحاديث الرسول بولس تُحسب      إهانة موجّهة ضد الشريعة الموسويّة أمام الدخلاء، وتجريد اليهود كأمّة فريدة في      عبادتها للَّه من امتيازاتها. هذا بجانب أن دعوة الرسول تدفع إلى المساواة بين      اليهود والأمم، هذا ما لا تقبله العقليّة اليهوديّة.
     كان شاول الطرطوسي قبلاً مقاومًا للحق الإنجيلي      ومجدفًا، وها هي جموع اليهود "*يقاومون ما قاله بولس مناقضين ومجدفين*".      كانت نظرات الرسول نحوهم مملوءة شفقة، فقد سقطوا فيما سقط هو فيه، إذ يقول:      "أنا الذي كنت قبلاً مجدفًا ومضطهدًا ومفتريًا، ولكنني رُحمت لأني فعلت بجهل في      عدم إيمان" (١ تي ١: ١٣). كان يصرخ في قلبه: متى يُرحم هؤلاء كما رُحمت أنا؟      متى تسقط القشور عن أعينهم فيبصروا معي ما أبصره من بهاء مجد شمس البرّ؟
*     "فجاهر بولس وبرنابا وقالا:
     كان يجب أن تتكلّموا أنتم أولاً بكلمة الله، 
     ولكن إذ دفعتموها عنكم وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين      للحياة الأبدية، 
     هوذا نتوجّه إلى الأمم". [46]
*     هنا يعلن      الرسول أسلوبه الكرازي، فقد وضع في قلبه منذ تمتع بسرّ الاستنارة أن يبدأ في كل      موضع بعرض بشارة الإنجيل المفرحة على اليهود أولاً بكونهم الورثة الشرعيين      للوعود الإلهية ومنهم خرج الأنبياء وجاء المسيا نفسه، وبعد ذلك ينطلق إلى الأمم      مع القلة القليلة من اليهود الذين يقبلون الإيمان. بهذا يسبح الرسول مع سمعان      الشيخ وهو حامل في قلبه الطفل يسوع قائلاً: "الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك      بسلام، لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذي أعددته *قدام جميع الشعوب*، نور      إعلان للأمم، ومجدًا لشعبك إسرائيل" (لو ٢: ٢٩-٣٢).
     يرى *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* أن الرسول      بولس لم يقل: "نحن نترككم"، بل قال: "*نتوجه إلى الأمم*"، وكأنه يترك باب      الرجاء مفتوحًا أمامهم، فإنهم إن استعدوا لقبول الكلمة يعود يبشرهم. كان حتى في      توبيخهم رقيقًا.
     في      التسبحة (لو ٢: ٢٩-٣٢) يبدأ بالأمم ثم يليه إسرائيل، لأن كثير من الأمم يقبلون      الإيمان وقلة من اليهود يتجاوبون مع عمل السيد المسيح. لكن السيد المسيح جاء      أولاً لليهود ثم لكل الأمم، فقد قال للسامرية: "الخلاص هو من اليهود" (يو ٤:      ٢٢).
     وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "لأني لست أستحي بإنجيل      المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن، لليهودي أولاً ثم لليوناني" (رو ١:      ١٦). "بزلتهم صار الخلاص للأمم لإغارتهم" (رو ١١: ١١). "وإذ كانوا يقومون      ويجدفون نفض ثيابه وقال لهم: دمكم على رؤوسكم. أنا بريء، من الآن أذهب إلى      الأمم" (أع ١٨: ٦).
          v لقد تم      العبور الحقيقي إلى بابل الذي سبق أن رُسم في أيام إرميا؛ لقد تم بترتيب روحي      في أيام تجسد الرب. ولكن ماذا يقول إرميا عن البابليين الذين عبر إليهم؟ "لأن      بسلامهم يكون لهم سلام" (إر 29: 7 _LXX_).      هكذا عندما عبر إسرائيل إلى بابل بواسطة المسيح والرسل، أي عندما بُشر بالإنجيل      بين الأمم... قبلوا سلام المسيح، وكفوا عن اضطهاد المسيحيين.
          v انظر فإن      الشجرة (إسرائيل) قد يبست (مت 21: 18؛ لو 24: 28)، والمسيح تحرك إلى الأمم،      تحرك الجبل إلى البحر.
*     القديس أغسطينوس
*     v إذ رفضتم      المسيح ولم تعدوا مكانًا لائقًا عليه يُُقام مذبح الرب، فإنه سيقيمه على أرض      الأمم، أي في قلوب كل الشعب. لهذا يقول الرسول موضحًا لنا: "هيكل الله مقدس      الذي أنتم هو" (1 كو3: 17).
          v يمكن أن      يرمز جيحزي للشعب اليهودي، إذ أصيبوا ببرص الخطية في نفس الوقت عندما تحرر      الأمم منه. أخيرًا أعلن اليهود الأشقياء هذا أثناء آلام المسيح: "دمه علينا      وعلى أولادنا" (مت 27: 25). عندئذ بالحقيقة استحقوا أن يغطيهم برص الخطية عندما      صرخوا بشفاهٍ شريرةٍ ضد الطبيب السماوي: "خذه! خذه! أصلبه" (يو 19: 15) لهذا      لصق البرص بهم في نفس الوقت عندما عبرت النعمة إلينا... عندما عبر تعليم الرسل      إلى الأمم، لصق برص الخطية في اليهود البؤساء.
*     الأب قيصريوس أسقف آرل
*     v من هذا      واضح أن الوضع الطبيعي للأمور كان هكذا: كان يلزم أن يدخل (اليهود) أولاً وبعد      ذلك الذين من الأمم، ولكن إذ لم يؤمن اليهود انقلب النظام، فبسبب عدم إيمانهم      وسقوطهم يأتي هؤلاء أولاً.
*     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*     v إننا نجد      في نبوة إرميا أمرهم الله بالذهاب إلى بابل، مشيرًا إلى أن كل الأنبياء الآخرين      الذين يطلبون من الشعب عدم الذهاب إلى بابل هم أنبياء كذبة (إر 27: 14-15)...      لقد هدّد إرميا، حسب أوامر الله، الذين لا يرغبون في الذهاب إلى بابل، بينما      وعد الذين يذهبون بالراحة وبنوعٍ من السعادة في زراعة كرومهم ونمو حدائقهم      ووفرة ثمراتهم. كيف عبر إسرائيل الحقيقي لا الرمزي إلى بابل؟ فمن أين جاء      الرسل؟ أليسوا من أمّة اليهود؟ ومن أين جاء بولس نفسه، إذ يقول: "أنا أيضًا      إسرائيلي من نسل إبراهيم من سبط بنيامين" (رو 11: 1)؟ لقد آمن كثيرون من اليهود      بالرب، فمنهم أُختير الرسل، ومنهم كان أكثر من خمسمائة أخ وُهب لهم أن يعاينوا      بالرب بعد قيامته (1 كو 15: 6)، ومنهم المائة وعشرون الذين كانوا في العُليّة      عندما حلّ عليهم الروح القدس (أع 1: 15).
     ولكن ماذا يقول الرسول في سفر أعمال الرسل عندما      رفض اليهود كلمة الحق؟ "*كان يجب أن تُكلَّموا أنتم أولاً بكلمة الله، ولكن      إذ دفعتموها عنكم... هوذا نتوجّه إلى الأمم*" (أع 13: 46). لقد تم العبور      الحقيقي إلى بابل الذي سبق أن رُسم في أيام إرميا. لقد تم بترتيبٍ روحيٍّ في      أيام تجسّد الرب. ولكن ماذا قيل عن البابليّين الذين عُبر إليهم؟ "لأنه بسلامهم      يكون لكم سلام" (إر 29: 7)... الآن في هذا السلام الكامل يمكن أن تُبنى      الكنائس، وتُزرع الشعوب في حديقة الله، ويُثمر الأمم في الإيمان والرجاء      والمحبّة التي في المسيح.
*     القديس أغسطينوس
*     v لاحظوا      معي ما كُتب عن هذا الشعب "طلّقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها" (إر 3: 8). طلق الله      هذا الشعب وأعطاه كتاب طلاق، الذي يُعطى للمتزوّجين. جاء في ناموس موسى أن      المرأة التي تُغضب رجلها تأخذ كتاب طلاقها وتذهب، ويسمح للرجل الذي ترك الزوجة      السابقة بسبب تصرفها غير اللائق أن يتزوج بامرأة أخرى.
     هكذا لاحظوا الذين أخذوا كتاب الطلاق... قد تُركوا      في كل شيء بسبب هذا.
     فأين الأنبياء بينهم؟ 
     أين الآن الآيات بينهم (مز     74: 9)؟ 
     أين إعلانات الله؟ 
     أين الطقوس والهيكل والذبائح؟ 
     لقد طُردوا من موضعهم. بهذا أعطاهم كتاب طلاق. الآن      نحن - يهوذا - عدنا إلى الرب. نحن يهوذا، لأن المخلّص قام من شجرة يهوذا، وقد      سبق فأعلن أن ربّنا قام من يهوذا (عب     7: 14).
          v هذا أيضًا      انعكس منذ البداية... حيث يُقال للذين هم من إسرائيل: "تدعيني يا أبي، ومن      ورائي لا ترجعين. حقًا إنّه كما تخون المرأة قرينها، هكذا خنتموني يا بيت      إسرائيل، يقول الرب" (إر 3: 19-20). وعندما قيلت هذه العبارات بخصوص إسرائيل في      البداية، وسمع أبناء إسرائيل أنّهم كانوا أشرارًا في طرقهم ونسوا إلههم القدّوس      (إر 3: 21 _LXX_)،      عندئذ وضع الروح القدس الكلمة أمامنا نحن الذين من الأمم الوثنيّة وقال لنا:      "ارجعوا أيّها البنون العصاة، فأُشفي أمراضكم" (إر 3: 22). فإنّنا نحن الذين      كنّا مرّة غير مؤمنين، أغبياء، مخدوعين، مستعبدين لشهوات وملذّات كثيرة، نقضي      أيامنا في الخبث والحسد ممقوتين مبغضين بعضنا بعضًا. ولكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا      الله وأحسانه بغسل الميلاد الجديد وسكب رحمته علينا (راجع تي 3:3-6).
*     العلامة أوريجينوس 
*     v لا يتوقّف      عمل الله بسبب عدم إيمان اليهود؛ إنّه الحياة الأبديّة لمؤمنيه، هذه التي وعد      أن يهبها للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح. فإن الذين لم يؤمنوا حرموا أنفسهم من المكافأة      دون أن يُصاب البقيّة بأي ضرر. بقوله هذا يمدح بولس المؤمنين اليهود، فإنّه ليس      خطأهم أن كثيرين من بني جنسهم رفضوا الإيمان.
*     إمبروسياستر 
*     v الذين لم      يؤمنوا كانوا عاجزين عن أن يقفوا في طريق بركاته.
*     الأب ثيؤدورت أسقف كورش
     "لأن هكذا أوصانا الرب:
     قد أقمتك نورًا للأمم، 
     لتكون أنت خلاصًا إلى أقصى الأرض". [47]
*     اقتباسات الرسول بولس المستمرّة من الأنبياء غايتها      تأكيد أن ما يكرز به ليس بالأمر الجديد، لكن جذوره في الشريعة والأنبياء.      فتدبير الإنجيل أساسه في العهد القديم.
     اقتبس الرسول بولس هذه الآية عن إشعياء النبي: "قد      جعلتك نورًا للأمم، لتكون خلاصي إلى أقصى الأرض" (إش ٤٩: ٦). فقد جاء السيد      المسيح "نور العالم" (يو ٨: ١٢). أضاء في قلوب تلاميذه وأقامهم "نور العالم"      (مت ٥: ١٤) لا يحملوا نورهم الذاتي، بل شعلة المسيح التي في داخلهم، لتضيء في      وسط ظلمة العالم الوثني.
     جاءت النبوّة تكشف عن شخص المسيح أنّه النور      والمخلّص، يشرق على الأعماق فيهب حكمة وفهمًا ومعرفة لأسرار حب الله، الذي يضم      كل البشريَّة، "*إلى أقصى الأرض*"، ولا يُحدّ بشعب معيّن أو جيلٍ محدد.
*     "فلما سمع الأمم ذلك،
     كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب، 
*​
*تـــــــابع...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب، 
     وآمن جميع الذين كانوا معينين للحياة الأبدية".      [48]

**إذ قدم      الرسول بولس شهادات نبوية من أسفار العهد القديم الذي بين أيديهم لم يستطيعوا      أن يقاوموا بالحجة، لكنهم امتلأوا غيرة وغضبًا، وصاروا يقاومون ويجدفون بغير      منطق. أما الأمم فإذ سمعوا "كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب" وقبلوا      الإيمان.​*​ *
**أدرك الأمم أنّهم في ذهن الله، موضوع حبّه منذ      القدم، وأن ما يعلنه الرسول يمثّل خطّة إلهيّة كشفها الله لأنبيائه في عصر      الناموس، حين كان يظن اليهود أنّهم دون سواهم موضع اهتمام الله وخلاصه. ما      يتحقّق الآن هو إتمام للوعود الإلهيَّة. هذه الوعود الإلهية المفرحة صارت عثرة      لليهود، ومصدر فرح للأمم.​*​ *
**كلمة "معينين" هنا في اليونانية تعني      "مُسجلين" أو "مكتوبين"، فقد كُتبت أسماء المؤمنين الحقيقيين في السماوات (لو      ١٠: ٢٠). أول من استخدم هذا الأسلوب هو موسى النبي القائل: "والآن إن غفرت      خطيتهم، وإلا فامحني من كتابك الذي كتبت" (خر ٣٢: ٣٢). لقد سُجلت أسماؤنا في      سفر الحياة ليس لإلزامنا بالخلاص قسرًا، ولا كما يظن البعض أنه نوع من القضاء      الجبري، لكن سجله الله بسابق معرفته منذ تأسيس العالم. "لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم،      سبق فعينهم، ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه" (رو ٨: ٢٩).​*​ *         "وانتشرت كلمة الرب في كل الكورة". [49]

**يقصد      بالكورة هنا الإقليم كله، أي "كورة غلاطية" (أع ١٦: ٦).​*​ *
**كلمة "انتشرت" تكشف أن الشهادة أو الكرازة      بالإنجيل لم تعد قاصرة على الرسولين بولس وبرنابا بل التهبت قلوب المؤمنين      للعمل الكرازي بين أقربائهم وأصدقائهم وزملائهم، فنهض الكل للشهادة لإنجيل      المسيح.​*​ *     7. مقاومة اليهود للرسولين
          "ولكن اليهود حرّكوا النساء المتعبدات الشريفات      ووجوه المدينة،
     وأثاروا اضطهادًا على بولس وبرنابا،
     وأخرجوهما من تخومهم". [50]
     لم يكن ممكنًا أن يمنع اليهود الرسولين من الشهادة      للسيد المسيح في بلد أممي تحكمه قوانين الدولة الرومانية، لكنهم التجأوا إلى      النساء اللواتي دخلن الإيمان اليهودي وبعض الرؤساء من المتهودين لإثارة حملة ضد      الرسولين. قام اليهود بالعمل من وراء الستار لطردهما ونجحوا في ذلك.
     كانت للنساء المتعبدات عند اليهود لهن مركزهن الخاص      في الخدمة، لهذا قام الثائرون ضد بولس وبرنابا بإثارتهن مع وجوه المدينة      لاضطهادهما. ولم يكن للنساء المتعبدات عند اليهود دورهن في أنطاكية بيسيدية،      وإنما في أغلب المجتمعات اليهودية فى أورشليم وخارجها. ولعل هذا أيضًا ورثته      الكنيسة، ففي أيام السيد المسيح كون النساء جماعة لخدمته والإنفاق عليه، وكان      لهن موقفًا مشرفًا في لحظات الصلب والدفن والقيامة، سبقن فيه الرسل والتلاميذ.
          "أما هما فنفضا غبار أرجلهما عليهم، 
     وأتيا إلى أيقونية". [51]

**عند طردهما      نفذا وصية الرب: "ومن لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع كلامكم فاخرجوا خارجًا من ذلك البيت      أو من تلك المدينة وانفضوا غبار أرجلكم. الحق أقول لكم ستكون لأرض سدوم وعمورة      يوم الدين حالة أكثر احتمالاً مما لتلك المدينة" (مت ١٠: ١٤-١٥).​*​ *
**"أيقونية": في أيام الرسول بولس كانت عاصمة      ليكأونية، كانت تابعة لإقليم فريجية، مدينة قونية التركية. وهي تبعد حوالي ٢٠      ميلاً عن ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط.​*​ *
**"وأمّا     التلاميذ فكانوا يمتلئون من الفرح      والروح القدس". [52]​*​ *     يا للعجب كلما اشتدت الضيقة يملأ الروح القدس نفوس      المؤمنين بالفرح السماوي والتهليل. مع كل حركة اضطهاد يصاحبها عمل الروح القدس      مفرِّح القلوب ومعزي النفوس. "عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي".

**v كان      المعلمون يُضطهدون، والتلاميذ يفرحون.​*​ *         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

* *         من وحي أع 13
     روحك القدّوس قائد رحلتي!

**v هاجت      أورشليم، مدينة الله، على كنيستك،​*​ *
**فانطلق شعبك يكرز في كثير من الأمم،​*​ *
**صارت أنطاكية مدينة الله العظمى.​*​ *
**هناك ألهبَ روحك الناري قلوب الكثيرين،​*​ *
**وانطلق برنابا ومعه شاول يعملان بقوّة في كرمك.​*​ *
**v اختار      روحك القدّوس برنابا وشاول،​*​ *
**أفرزهما له، للعمل بين الأمم.​*​ *
**هو العارف بالقلوب،​*​ *
**وهو واهب الكلمة والحق،​*​ *
**وهو الجاذب للنفوس، لتتمتّع بغنى نعمتك.​*​ *
**بالروح صامت كنيستك وصلّت،​*​ *
**فنالت حكمة الروح، واختارت خدّامًا مخلصين.​*​ *
**v انطلق      الاثنان ومعهما يوحنا،​*​ *
**طاروا في رحلة كرازيّة فريدة،​*​ *
**كانوا أشبه بملائكة الله،​*​ *
**حوّلوا بنعمتك البشر إلى ملائكة.​*​ *
**اقتحموا قبرص العزيزة على إلهة الجمال أفروديت،​*​ *
**ليقيموا فيها أبناء أعزّاء للَّه.​*​ *
**عوض الانحلال تحوّلت الجزيرة إلى القداسة.​*​ *
**v ليمت فيّ      شاول الطرسوسي المعتدّ بذاته،​*​ *
**وليقم في داخلي بولس المتواضع،​*​ *
**الأقل بين الجميع.​*​ *
**فأنت ترفع المتواضعين، وتنزل الأعزّاء عن الكراسي.​*​ *
**v هب لي يا      رب روح القدّيس بولس، ومتّعني بحكمته،​*​ *
**فأتمم خطّتك من نحوي.​*​ *
**v ليقاومني      إبليس بكل قوّاته،​*​ *
**فأنت هو شمس البرّ الذي لن تقف الظلمة أمامك.​*​ *
**يدك الإلهيَّة تحطّم كل شرّ،​*​ *
**وتكشف كل عمى للبصيرة.​*​ *
**لكي تُقيم مملكة النور،​*​ *
**وتشرق بنورك على النفوس التي أسرها العدو بظلمته.​*​ *
**v ليهبني      روحك القدّوس روح الحكمة،​*​ *
**فلا أنطق بكلمات من عندي،​*​ *
**بل أشهد لأعمالك العجيبة.​*​ *
1 و كان في انطاكية في الكنيسة هناك انبياء و      معلمون برنابا و سمعان الذي يدعى نيجر و لوكيوس القيرواني و مناين الذي تربى مع      هيرودس رئيس الربع و شاول* *
     2 و بينما هم يخدمون الرب و يصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا و شاول      للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه
     3 فصاموا حينئذ و صلوا و وضعوا عليهما الايادي ثم اطلقوهما
     4 فهذان اذ ارسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا الى سلوكية و من هناك سافرا في البحر      الى قبرس
     5 و لما صارا في سلاميس ناديا بكلمة الله في مجامع اليهود و كان معهما يوحنا      خادما
     6 و لما اجتازا الجزيرة الى بافوس وجدا رجلا ساحرا نبيا كذابا يهوديا اسمه      باريشوع
     7 كان مع الوالي سرجيوس بولس و هو رجل فهيم فهذا دعا برنابا و شاول و التمس ان      يسمع كلمة الله
     8 فقاومهما عليم الساحر لان هكذا يترجم اسمه طالبا ان يفسد الوالي عن الايمان
     9 و اما شاول الذي هو بولس ايضا فامتلا من الروح القدس و شخص اليه
     10 و قال ايها الممتلئ كل غش و كل خبث يا ابن ابليس يا عدو كل بر الا تزال تفسد      سبل الله المستقيمة
     11 فالان هوذا يد الرب عليك فتكون اعمى لا تبصر الشمس الى حين ففي الحال سقط      عليه ضباب و ظلمة فجعل يدور ملتمسا من يقوده بيده
     12 فالوالي حينئذ لما راى ما جرى امن مندهشا من تعليم الرب
     13 ثم اقلع من بافوس بولس و من معه و اتوا الى برجة بمفيلية و اما يوحنا      ففارقهم و رجع الى اورشليم
     14 و اما هم فجازوا من برجة و اتوا الى انطاكية بيسيدية و دخلوا المجمع يوم      السبت و جلسوا
     15 و بعد قراءة الناموس و الانبياء ارسل اليهم رؤساء المجمع قائلين ايها الرجال      الاخوة ان كانت عندكم كلمة وعظ للشعب فقولوا
     16 فقام بولس و اشار بيده و قال ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون و الذين يتقون الله      اسمعوا
     17 اله شعب اسرائيل هذا اختار اباءنا و رفع الشعب في الغربة في ارض مصر و بذراع      مرتفعة اخرجهم منها
     18 و نحو مدة اربعين سنة احتمل عوائدهم في البرية
     19 ثم اهلك سبع امم في ارض كنعان و قسم لهم ارضهم بالقرعة
     20 و بعد ذلك في نحو اربع مئة و خمسين سنة اعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي
     21 و من ثم طلبوا ملكا فاعطاهم الله شاول بن قيس رجلا من سبط بنيامين اربعين      سنة
     22 ثم عزله و اقام لهم داود ملكا الذي شهد له ايضا اذ قال وجدت داود بن يسى      رجلا حسب قلبي الذي سيصنع كل مشيئتي
     23 من نسل هذا حسب الوعد اقام الله لاسرائيل مخلصا يسوع
     24 اذ سبق يوحنا فكرز قبل مجيئه بمعمودية التوبة لجميع شعب اسرائيل
     25 و لما صار يوحنا يكمل سعيه جعل يقول من تظنون اني انا لست انا اياه لكن هوذا      ياتي بعدي الذي لست مستحقا ان احل حذاء قدميه
     26 ايها الرجال الاخوة بني جنس ابراهيم و الذين بينكم يتقون الله اليكم ارسلت      كلمة هذا الخلاص
     27 لان الساكنين في اورشليم و رؤساءهم لم يعرفوا هذا و اقوال الانبياء التي      تقرا كل سبت تمموها اذ حكموا عليه
     28 و مع انهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت طلبوا من بيلاطس ان يقتل
     29 و لما تمموا كل ما كتب عنه انزلوه عن الخشبة و وضعوه في قبر
     30 و لكن الله اقامه من الاموات
     31 و ظهر اياما كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل الى اورشليم الذين هم شهوده      عند الشعب
     32 و نحن نبشركم بالموعد الذي صار لابائنا
     33 ان الله قد اكمل هذا لنا نحن اولادهم اذ اقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب ايضا في      المزمور الثاني انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك
     34 انه اقامه من الاموات غير عتيد ان يعود ايضا الى فساد فهكذا قال اني ساعطيكم      مراحم داود الصادقة
     35 و لذلك قال ايضا في مزمور اخر لن تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا
     36 لان داود بعدما خدم جيله بمشورة الله رقد و انضم الى ابائه و راى فسادا
     37 و اما الذي اقامه الله فلم ير فسادا
     38 فليكن معلوما عندكم ايها الرجال الاخوة انه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا
     39 و بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا ان تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى
     40 فانظروا لئلا ياتي عليكم ما قيل في الانبياء
     41 انظروا ايها المتهاونون و تعجبوا و اهلكوا لانني عملا اعمل في ايامكم عملا      لا تصدقون ان اخبركم احد به
     42 و بعدما خرج اليهود من المجمع جعل الامم يطلبون اليهما ان يكلماهم بهذا      الكلام في السبت القادم
     43 و لما انفضت الجماعة تبع كثيرون من اليهود و الدخلاء المتعبدين بولس و      برنابا اللذين كانا يكلمانهم و يقنعانهم ان يثبتوا في نعمة الله
     44 و في السبت التالي اجتمعت كل المدينة تقريبا لتسمع كلمة الله
     45 فلما راى اليهود الجموع امتلاوا غيرة و جعلوا يقاومون ما قاله بولس مناقضين      و مجدفين
     46 فجاهر بولس و برنابا و قالا كان يجب ان تكلموا انتم اولا بكلمة الله و لكن      اذ دفعتموها عنكم و حكمتم انكم غير مستحقين للحياة الابدية هوذا نتوجه الى      الامم
     47 لان هكذا اوصانا الرب قد اقمتك نورا للامم لتكون انت خلاصا الى اقصى الارض
     48 فلما سمع الامم ذلك كانوا يفرحون و يمجدون كلمة الرب و امن جميع الذين كانوا      معينين للحياة الابدية
     49 و انتشرت كلمة الرب في كل الكورة
     50 و لكن اليهود حركوا النساء المتعبدات الشريفات و وجوه المدينة و اثاروا      اضطهادا على بولس و برنابا و اخرجوهما من تخومهم
     51 اما هما فنفضا غبار ارجلهما عليهم و اتيا الى ايقونية
     52 و اما التلاميذ فكانوا يمتلئون من الفرح و الروح القدس*

*  تــــــــــابع الرحلة التبشرية الأولى للقديس بولس الرسول...
مرجع الجزء الأول من الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى للقديس بولس الرسول من موقع الكنيسة العربية على هذا الرابط:
*http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/rosol13.htm
* 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*تكملة الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى*
*
*
*قدم لنا القديس لوقا في الأصحاح السابق صورة رائعة      لعمل الله خلال الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى مع فيض من الضيقات من اليهود حتى اضطر      الرسول أن يجاهر أنه يتوجه إلى الأمم. أما أهم البركات فهي: إيمان الوالي      سرجيوس بولس في بافوس، وأتباع كثير من اليهود والدخلاء الرسولين بولس وبرنابا،      واجتمعت كل المدينة تقريبًا في السبت التالي من حديث الرسول، وانتشار كلمة الرب      في بيسيدية، وامتلاء التلاميذ من الفرح والروح القدس. الآن يقدم لنا القديس      لوقا تكملة الرحلة، موضحًا عمل الله الفائق حيثما حل الرسولان.*
*1. إيمان جمهور كثير بأيقونية 1.*
*2. انشقاق في المدينة 2-5*
*3. دعوتهما إلهين في لسترة 6-18.*
*4. تحريض ورجم بولس 19.*
*5. تلمذة كثيرين في دربة 20.*
*6. عودة وتثبيت الكنائس 21-25.*
*7. تقرير مفرح في أنطاكية 26-28.*
*1. إيمان جمهور كثير بأيقونية*
*"وحدث في أيقونية أنهما دخلا معًا إلى مجمع اليهود،*
*وتكلّما حتى آمن جمهور كثير من اليهود      واليونانيين". [1]*
*كالعادة بدأ الرسولان كرازتهما في المجمع اليهودي،      وقد مكثا مدة طويلة حتى آمن جمهور كثير من اليهود واليونانيين.*
*وقد جاء الحديث هنا مقتضبًا للغاية، إذ لم يروِ      القديس لوقا كيف آمن جمهور كثير من اليهود واليونانيين، ولم يشر إلى أعمال      الرسولين، ولا إلى أسماء بعض الشخصيات التي قبلت الإيمان. فإن ما يشغل القديس      لوقا ليس تاريخ حياة الرسولين ولا الكنيسة الأولى وتأسيس مراكز الخدمة في كل      بلدٍ، وإنما تأكيد عمل الله العجيب في جذب النفوس بالرغم من المقاومة العنيفة      التي واجهت الكارزين والكنيسة في كل موضع. لم يهتز الرسولان ولا ارتبكا بسبب      المقاومة، إنما كانا يكرزان بكل قوة، ولم يتركا موقعهما إلا عند الضرورة لأجل      سلامة الكنيسة المحلية ولاستمرارية العمل. وعند تركهما مدينةٍ ما يهربا إلى      أخرى، لا ليختفيا أو يستريحا من المقاومة، وإنما للعمل والكرازة بجرأة وقوة.*
*ولعل اقتضاب الحديث هنا جاء طبيعيًا لأن ما حدث في      أيقونية كان مشابهًا لما حدث في أنطاكية بسيدية: *
*أ. غالبًا ما كان موضوع الحديث في المجمع في      البلدين متشابهًا، فلا حاجة للتكرار.*
*ب. في البلدين قبل بعض اليهود والدخلاء الإيمان،      وأرادوا أن يستمعوا أكثر إلى الرسول.*
*ج. في البلدين وُجدت مقاومة من اليهود تتزايد مع      نمو الكنيسة الناشئة وقبول البعض للإيمان.*
*أخيرًا فإن خبرة الرسولين السابقة بخصوص مقاومة      اليهود لهما لم تمس صدق مشاعرهما نحو خلاصهم ، لهذا أصرا هنا أيضًا أن يدخلا      معًا إلى مجمع اليهود ليقدما كلمة الخلاص.*
*2. انشقاق في المدينة*
*"ولكن اليهود غير المؤمنين*
*غروا وافسدوا نفوس الأمم على الإخوة". [2]*
*كان اليهود غير المؤمنين من جانبهم يقاومون ليفسدوا      نفوس الأمم الذين قبلوا الإيمان، مما دفع الرسولين للإقامة زمانًا طويلاً حتى      يثبتا المؤمنين. فالضيق والمقاومة دفعا الرسولين للعمل بالأكثر. *
*"غروا وأفسدوا" أي أثاروهم وأفسدوا عقولهم،      بتلقينهم مبادئ منحرفة لإفساد إيمانهم، وعدم التجاوب مع نعمة الله. هذا هو عمل      عدو الخير عبر كل الأجيال، تضليل الناس وإفساد عقولهم بمبادئ خاطئة وفلسفات      محطمة للإيمان بالمخلص. لا يكف عدو الخير عن أن يثبت سموم عدم الإيمان التي      للحية القديمة المُقامة، ويشكلهم في حب الله وعمله الخلاصي.*
*في المدن السابقة كانت المقاومة ضد الرسولين      الغريبين لمنعهما من الكرازة، أما هنا فبدأوا بالمقاومة خلال شعب المدينة الذي      قبل الإيمان وانجذبوا نحو الإنجيل، لإفساد إيمانهم.*
*"فأقاما زمانًا طويلاً يجاهران بالرب، *
*الذي كان يشهد لكلمة نعمته،*
*ويعطي أن تُجرى آيات وعجائب على أيديهما". [3]*
*من جانب الرب، فقد سند رسوليه بعمل آيات وعجائب على      أيديهما. كلما اشتدت المقاومة يتجلى الرب بعمل نعمته وإجراء الآيات باسمه. إنه      يؤازر إنجيله بنعمته ومواهبه للكنيسة. *
*الخادم الحي يرى في المقاومة إحدى علامات الطريق      السليم، حيث يتلمس أنه يشارك مسيحه صليبه، ويدخل معه طريق الجلجثة، ويسلك      الطريق الضيق الحق. المقاومة بالنسبة للشاهد للمسيح لا تسبب إحباطًا ولا ندمًا      على قيامه بالعمل، بل تهبه خبرة جديدة لكلمة نعمة الرب، وتذوقًا للقيامة في      العمل الكرازي.*
*هنا يشير القديس لوقا إلى مجاهرة االرسولين بالرب      يليها إجراء آيات وعجائب على أيديهما. فإن الله لا يعمل حيث الخوف والرعب، بل      يسند القلوب المتكئة عليه بإيمان حي. لهذا يحذر العاملين في كرمه من الخوف.      وكما أوصى يشوع عند استلامه القيادة: "أنا أمرتك. تشدد وتشجع. لا ترهب، لأن      الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب" (يش 9:1).*
*قدر ما بث عدو الخير سمومه خلال أتباعه لإفساد فكر      المؤمنين وحياتهم جاهر الرسولان ومكثا زمانًا طويلاً، ولم ينسحبا من المعركة.      لكنهما لم يعتمدا على خبراتهما البشرية أو قدراتهما البلاغية، إنما على غنى      نعمة الله، إذ كان الرب بنفسه "يشهد لكلمة نعمته". كان هو العامل فيهما      وبهما ومعهما.*
*إنجيلنا هو "كلمة نعمة" التي لن يقدر أحد أن      يشهد له سوى السيد المسيح نفسه العامل في خدامه.*
*"فانشق جمهور المدينة،*
*فكان بعضهم مع اليهود،*
*وبعضهم مع الرسولين". [4]*
*حدث انقسام في المدينة، فقد قبل البعض إنجيل      المسيح، ووقف آخرون يقاومون الحق الإنجيلي. وكما يقول السيد المسيح نفسه:      "أتظنون أني جئت لأعطي سلامًا على الأرض، كلا أقول لكم، بل انقسامًا، لأنه يكون      من الآن خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين ثلاثة على اثنين واثنان على ثلاثة" (لو 12:      51-52). علة هذا الانقسام ليس مقاومة المؤمنين لغير المؤمنين، وإلزامهم لقبول      الإيمان قسرًا، وإنما كراهية غير المؤمنين للحق ومقاومتهم كنيسة المسيح بلا      سبب، سوى أن الظلمة لا تطيق النور.*
*وكما كتب "العلامة ترتليان" للإمبراطور، أن      العالم يكره الكنيسة، لكن الكنيسة تحب العالم وتخدمه. فالمؤمنون يفيضون حبًا من      طبيعتهم الجديدة، وغير المؤمنين يثبتون كراهية وبغضة مما هو في داخلهم.*
*"فلما حصل من الأمم واليهود مع رؤسائهم هجوم*
*ليبغوا عيهما ويرجموهما". [5]*
*إذ لم يفلح اليهود في بث سموم الشكوك في أذهان      المؤمنين التجأوا إلى العنف. وكان يلزمهم لتحقيق هذا أن يتحدوا مع الأمم غير      المؤمنين ليثيروا الحكام والقيادات على الرسولين كصانعي فتنة. *
*هذه قصة العالم في كل جيل حيث يتحد الأعداء      المقاومين لبعضهم البعض لأجل تدمير كنيسة المسيح. نسي اليهود والأمم العداوة      القائمة بينهم، وأثاروا الحكام والرؤساء لرجم الرسولين.*
*3. دعوتهما إلهين في لسترة*
*"شعرا به *
*فهربا إلى مدينتي ليكأُونية لِسترة ودِِْربة*
*وإلى الكورة المحيطة". [6]*
*حدث انشقاق في المدينة، فالبعض انحاز لليهود      المقاومين للحق، وآخرون كانوا في صف الرسولين. واستطاع عدو الخير كعادته أن      يقيم تحالفًا بين القيادات الدينية المقاومة والشعب الرافض للإيمان وأيضًا      القيادات السياسية. فاتفقت القيادات الدينية مع المدنية والسياسية على الانقضاض      على الرسولين كفريسة، ورجمهما. يبدو أن القرار قد صدر في المجمع، واستطاعوا أن      ينالوا موافقة السلطات. لكن شاء الله فانكشفت الخطة واستطاع الرسولان أن يهربا      إلى مدينة ليكأونية لسترة.*
*لم يهرب الرسولان من الحقل، ولا أعطيا ظهرهما للعمل      الإلهي، لكن من أجل سلام الكنيسة في أيقونية، وليس خوفًا من الموت، هربا إلى      لسترة ودربة.*
*"وكانا هناك يبشّران". [7]*
*جاء في كتاب أبوكريفا "أعمال القديس بولس" "أنه لما      خرج أُنسيفورس Onesiphorus من ليكأونية      لاستقبال بولس [رأى بولس قادمًا، رجلاً بحجم يميل إلى الصغر، ذا حاجبين      متقابلين وأنف يبدو منحنيًا، أما رأسه فتنم عن قوة وشجاعة، ورجلاه مقوستان،      نوعًا ما ممتلئ الجسم، وممتلئ نعمة، يظهر أحيانًا كأنه ملاك وأحيانًا كإنسان.]*
*"فهربا إلى مدينة ليكأونية لسترة ودربة"      جاءت في بعض النسخ القديمة "إلى مدينتي ليكأونية لسترة ودربة". يعتقد البعض أن      بولس ختن تيموثاوس في لسترة، التي ربما كانت موطنه. أما دربة فهي مدينة غايس      المحبوب.*
*"وكان يجلس في لِسترة رجل عاجز الرجلين،*
*مُقعد من بطن أمّه،*
*ولم يمشِ قط". [8]*
*يستعرض القديس لوقا إحدى المعجزات التي صُنعت على      يدي الرسول بولس، وهي شفاء مقعد من بطن أمه. ولعله اختار هذه المعجزة مقابل ما      حدث مع الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا عند باب الجميل في الهيكل (أع 3) ليؤكد أنه رسول      ليس بأقل منهما.*
*قدم تأكيدات من أجل غير المؤمنين وهي ثلاثة أمور:      عاجز الرجلين، مقعد من بطن أمه، لم يمشِ قط. أما بالنسبة للبسطاء فالأمر لا      يحتاج إلى تأكيدات، فعندما تحدث السيد المسيح مع المرأة السامرية قال لها:      "صدقيني يا امرأة" (يو ٤: ٢١)، فصدقته.*
*إنه لم يمشِ قط، فالشفاء هو عمل معجزي لا شك فيه.*
*"هذا كان يسمع بولس يتكلم، *
*فشخص إليه، *
*وإذ رأى أن له إيمانًا ليُشفى". [9]*
*كيف عرف القديس بولس أن هذا المقعد كان له إيمان      ليُشفى؟ شعر بالروح مدى جديته واهتمامه بالخلاص وشفاء نفسه، وأن قلبه كان يلتهب      عند سماعه عن محبة الله.*
*v الإيمان يدرك ما لا يدركه العقل البشري.*
*v عظيم هو الإيمان، إنما لا فائدة منه إن      خلا من المحبة.*
*v يلزم على الإيمان أن يسبق الإدراك ليكون      الإدراك جزء من الإيمان.*
*v نستطيع أن نلمس ذاك الجالس في السماء      بإيماننا وليس بأيدينا.*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*"قال بصوتٍ عظيمٍ:*
*قم على رجليك منتصبًا،*
*فوثب، وصار يمشي". [10]*
*لم يكن الأعرج هنا فقيرًا يطلب صدقة، وإنما كان      إنسانًا مهتمًا بخلاص نفسه، يسمع الرسول بكل جدية وشوق.*
*إذ شعر أنه يطلب خلاص نفسه قدم له العطية الإلهية:      "قم" لكي تتمتع نفسه بالقيامة من الأموات فيضيء له المسيح (أف ٥: ١٤)،      ويتمتع جسده بالشفاء. أما الوثب فيشير إلى بهجة قلبه الداخلية.*
*"فالجموع لمّا رأوا ما فعل بولس،*
*رفعوا صوتهم بلغة ليكأُونية قائلين:*
*إن الآلهة تشبهوا بالناس ونزلوا إلينا". [11]*
*كان في القديم فكرة سائدة بين الوثنيّين أن الآلهة      اعتادوا افتقاد البشر في شكل بشري. وُجد اعتقاد راسخ بين هؤلاء الناس بأن زفس      (جوبتر) وهرمس Mercury ظهرا مرّة في      فريجيّة لزوجين يدعيان فليمون وباخس Baucis.      وأن شخصًا يُدعى ليكاؤن Lycaon أكرم      استضافتهما، لذلك دُعيت المقاطعة ليكاؤنيّة.*
*"فكانوا يدعون برنابا زفس، وبولس هرمس، *
*إذ كان هو المتقدم في الكلام". [12]*
*صارت الجموع تصرخ، إذ حسبتهما الإلهين زفس وهرمس قد      تشبها بالناس ونزلا من السماء إليهم، وإذ كانوا يصرخون بلغة ليكأونية غالبًا لم      يفهمهما الرسولان.*
*اكتشف العالم و.م. كالدر     W. M. Calder في حفريات بالقرب من لسترة      تمثالاً لهرمس ونصبًا لزفس بواسطة أشخاص أسمائهم ليكأونية.*
*زفس Zeus،      هو چوبتر عند الرومان وأوزوريس عند المصريين. وهو الإله الأعظم بين مجمع آلهة      اليونان. له هيكل في لسترة. وقد دعى برنابا زفس، لأنه مظهره وشكله ذا وسامة      وعظمة.*
*هرمس: دعا اليونانيّون ميرسيري     Mercury هرمس، وهو ابن جوبتر من مايا     Maia وهو بشير الآلهة، ورسول كل الآلهة.      لهذا فهو إله الفصاحة والبلاغة والمنطق. كان يُظن أن هذين الإلهين يسافران      معًا. دُعي بولس هرمس بسبب بلاغته، يرافق زفس في تحركه.*
*"فأتى كاهن زِفس الذي كان قدام المدينة، *
*بثيران وأكاليل عند الأبواب مع الجموع،*
*وكان يريد أن يذبح". [13]*
*ظنت الجماهير أنهم سعداء الحظ، فقد حظوا بافتقاد      إلهين لهما من السماء نزلا إلى عالمهما السفلي. والزموا كاهن زفس أن ينطلق إلى      الإصطبل الملحق بالهيكل لإحضار ثيران لتقديم ذبائح لهما.*
*جاء كاهن زفس ومعه الجموع والذبائح، وكان هيكل زفس      في مقدمة المدينة متاخم للأبواب مباشرة، كحارس للمدينة. كانوا يضعون أكاليل من      الصوف المجدول حول رقبة الذبائح لأنها مقدمة للإله. أما الإله فيضعون له أكليل      من الزهور.*
*كان من عادة الوثنيّين بناء هياكل للآلهة في أحياء      المدينة، ويضعون صور الآلهة على أبواب المدينة. وكانوا يزيّنون الآلهة كما      الذبائح المقدّمة بأكاليل من أوراق الشجر والزهور. أحيانًا توضع على المذابح،      والكهنة والتعدبّدين. وإلى وقت قريب كان بعض الوثنيّين يكرّمون الشخصيّات      الهامة أو المحبوبة لديهم عند زيارتهم للهياكل بوضع أكاليل من الورد حول      أعناقهم.*
*يا للعجب جاء كلمة الله الحقيقي إلى عالمنا ولم      يتحرك أحد ليقدم له ذبيحة، لأنه لم يطلب من العالم شيئًا، بل جاء ليقدم نفسه      ذبيحة عنهم!*
*"فلما سمع الرسولان برنابا وبولس مزّقا ثيابهما،*
*واندفعا إلى الجمع صارخين". [14]*
*يقدم لوقا البشير برنابا على بولس، ربما لأن الجمع      هناك أعطوا كرامة أعظم لبرنابا إذ حسبوه الإله زفس، فكان شكله يحمل وقارًا      خاصُا، وحسبوا بولس هرمس إله البلاغة والفصاحة والمنطق، هو المتحدث باسم زفس.*
*لم يكن ممكنًا للرسولين أن يصمتا، ولا أن يتغاضيا      عن الكرامة المنسوبة خطأ إليهما. يكفيهما تلك الكرامة التي تمتعا بها كرسولين      للسيد، ولكن لا يقبلا اغتصاب كرامته وانتسابها إليهما.*
*تمزيق الثياب هنا إشارة إلى الشهادة على تصرف      أو سماع كلمات تجديف. هذا ما فعله رئيس الكهنة حين ظن أن يسوع يجدف حين قال:      "وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسًا عن يمين القوة، وآتيا في سحاب السماء" (مر 14:      62).*
*"وقائلين: أيها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا؟*
*نحن أيضًا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم، *
*نبشركم أن ترجعوا من هذه الأباطيل إلى الإله الحي،     *
*الذي خلق السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها". [15]*
*فزع الرسولان للمنظر، ومزقا ثيابهما علامة رفضهما      لهذا التجديف، وشهادة على من يجدف (مر ١٤: ٦٣). ويرى القديس مار إفرآم      السرياني أنهم إذ ذبحوا ثورًا مزق الرسولان ثيابهما حتى يكفوا عن ذلك.*
*لم يرفض الرسولان تأليهما فحسب، ولا أكدا أنهما      شخصان من البشر، وإنما أكدا أنهما خاطئان "بشر تحت الأمم مثلكم". صورة      رائعة للخدام الذين لن يتعالوا على المخدومين، ولا يحسبوا أنفسهم آلهة، ولا      أبرارًا، بل خطاة محتاجين إلى خلاص الله معهم. لا يخجل الرسول بولس من دعوة      نفسه "أول الخطاة" (1 تى 15:1)، فإنه بهذا يقدر أن يلتصق به الخطاة ليتمتعوا      معه بمخلص الخطاة.*
*v لماذا يُحسب ذلك مشينًا ليسوع أنه اختار      أناسًا أشرارًا ذوي سمعة رديئة وقادهم حتى صاروا مثالاً للشخصية الكلية      الطهارة، حين تحولوا إلى إنجيل المسيح، مُظهرًا للبشرية مدى قدرته على شفاء      النفوس.*
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
*v عندما تظن أنك خاطئ وأنت بالحقيقة هكذا،      فهذا ليس تواضعًا. لكن حين لا يشعر إنسان في نفسه وهو يمارس أعمالاً عظيمة انه      بالشخص العظيم، فهذا تواضع حقيقي. عندما يستطيع شخص كبولس أن يقول: "فإني لستُ      أشعر بشيءٍ في ذاتي، لكنني لست بذلك مبررًا" (1 كو 4:4)، وأيضًا يقدر أن يقول:      "المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا" (1 تي 15:1)؛ هذا      الإنسان بحق متواضع، الذي يمجد الأعمال، لكن في ذهنه يرى نفسه أسفل.*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*v كيف كان الأول (بين الخطاة)؟ ألم يوجد      يهود كثيرون خطاة قبلة؟ ألم يوجد قبله خطاة في كل الجنس البشري... فماذا هو      معنى "الذين أولهم أنا"؟ إنني أشر جميعهم. يقصد بالأول أي الأردأ... تذكروا      شاول وأنتم تكتشفون السبب. أليس هو ذاك الذين لم يكفه أن يُرجم استفانوس بيدٍ      واحدة فقط، بل كان حارسًا لثياب راجميه، أليس هو ذاك الذي أضطهد الكنيسة في كل      موضع؟... فقد كان يُحسب أول مُضطهد. ليس من هو أشر منه!*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*بهذا حول الرسولين أنظار الجمهور عنهما إلى نعمة      الله الغنية العاملة في حياة الخطاة القادمين إلى المخلص بروح التواضع لا      الكبرياء.*
*v لنقتدي بهما، فلا نظن أن شيئًا ما هو منا،      متطلعين إلى الإيمان نفسه أنه ليس منا بل بالأحرى من الله. إذ يقول: "لأنكم      بالنعمة مخلصون؛ بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطية الله" (أف 2: 8). لا نظن في      أنفسنا أمور عظيمة، ولا ننتفخ، فإننا بشر، تراب ورماد، دخان وظل.*
*v "لا تستكبر بل خف" (رو 11: 20)، لا تقلل      من شأن فضيلتك بالتشامخ. أتريد أن تفعل شيئًا عظيمًا بالحقيقة؟ لن تسمح أن يدخل      إلى فكرك الظن بأن إنجازاتك عظيمة. هل أنت بتول؟ فإن العذارى اللواتي في      الإنجيل لم ينتفعن من بتوليتهن بسبب قسوتهن وعنفهن (مت 25: 12). ليس شيء يشبه      التواضع. إنه أم كل الأعمال الصالحة وأصلها ومربيها وينبوعها ورباطها. بدونه      نكون بغيضين وأردياء للغاية وفاسدين. قل، ليُقِمْ إنسان ما موتى وليشفى عرج      وليطهر برص، لكنه بالكبرياء والاعتداد بالذات لا يكون إلا ممقوتًا وشريرًا      وكريهًا للغاية. لا تنسب شيئًا إليك. هل لك إمكانية الكلمة ونعمة التعليم؟ لا      تظن بسبب هذا أنك أفضل من الآخرين في أي شيء. فإنه يلزمك بالأحرى أن تكون أكثر      تواضعًا، لأنك نلت مواهب بفيض.*
*v لقد نسب كل شيء إلى الملك المعلم، حتى      تصرفاته، ولم ينسب لنفسه مجد الله... قيل في موضع آخر: "لأن الله هو العـامل      فيكم، أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا" (في 2: 13).*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*"نحن أيضًا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم"، ولسنا آلهة      تُقدم لها ذبائح.*
*"الأباطيل": تستخدم لمفهوم العبادة الوثنية      التي ليس فيها الحق بل الباطل. هذا يكشف أن كرازة بولس وبرنابا في هذه المدينة      انصبت بالأكثر على الأمم الوثنيين. لقد جاء الرسولان لينزعا هذه الأباطيل، لكن      تصرف الجماهير مع الرسولين جاء على خلاف ما يشتهيه الرسولان، لأن بعملهم هذا      يسلكون في ذات الأباطيل! يسألهم الرسولان أن يكفوا عن هذه الأباطيل ويرجعوا إلى      الله خالق السماء والأرض الحي، واهب الحياة.*
*في تعليق الأب ثيودورت أسقف كورش على      العبارة: "انتهرت الأمم، أهلكت الشرير" (مز     9: 5) قدم ما فعله القديسان بولس وبرنابا مثلاً لتحقيق ما ورد في      المزمور، حيث قدما الحق للأمم، وأهلكا الشر الذي فيهم، إذ لم يقبلا هذا الشر،      أي العبادة لهما كإلهين: [خلال الرسولين القديسين والمبشرين بالحق تُقدم للأمم      التعاليم الإلهية، وإذ يقبلونها يتخلصون من الخطأ فيهلك الشر، وتُنزع عن الناس      العبادة له بجهالة. هكذا منع بولس وبرنابا أهل ليكاؤنية محاولتهم في تقديم      ذبيحة، صارخين في وجوههم: "لماذا تفعلون هذا؟ نحن أيضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم،      نبشركم أن ترجعوا من هذه الأباطيل" [15] .] *
*         "الذي في الأجيال الماضية ترك جميع الأمم يسلكون في      طرقهم". [16]
**"يترك" هنا تشير إلى إعطائهم كمال الحرية،      فمن جانب قدم لهم الشاهد على وجوده ومحبته ورعايته، لكنه لم يلزمهم بالعبادة      له. بقاؤهم حتى تلك اللحظات هو من قبيل      طول أناة الله عليهم وعلى آبائهم، إذ لم يهلكهم بسبب انحرافهم عن عبادته، والآن      قد جاء إليهم بإعلانه انجيل الخلاص، ليرجعوا إليه ويعبدوه بما يليق به وبهم      كخليقة الله، موضوع حبه الفائق.*
*لتفسير ما حدث في لسترة يقتبس آدم كلارك قصة خرافية      رواها أوفيد Ovid. جاء فيها أن جوبتر نما      إلى علمه ما حل بالبشرية من انحلال فقرر أن ينزل بنفسه إلى الأرض ويقوم بمسحها.      جاء إلى مقاطعة ليكاؤنية في شكل بشري، وأقام في قصر ليكاؤون، فجاء الجمع يعبده.      تشكك ليكاؤون في ألوهيته وسخر مما حدث، وأراد أن يضع جوبتر في محنة، لذا إذ جاء      إليه سفراء من دولة المولوسيان Molossian،      قام عند وصولهم بذبح أحدهم، وطهي جزءً من لحمه وشوي الباقي، ووضعه أمام جوبتر.      غضب الإله على هذه الإهانة التي صوبها إليه ليكاؤون فحرق قصره وسخط هذا الملك      الشرير إلى ذئب. ومنذ ذاك الحين دُعيت المقاطعة ليكاؤنية.*
*رأت الجموع البسيطة أن جوبتر عاد ليفتقد المدينة      معلنًا عن قوته اللاهوتية الفائقة بشفاء الأعرج من بطن أمه، وغيرها من المعجزات      التي صنعها برنابا وبولس، وإذ خشوا سخط الإله جوبتر عليهم لئلا يحسبهم متهاونين      في تقديم الكرامة اللائقة به ألزموا الكاهن أن يأتي بثيران ويقدمها ذبائح      لبرنابا وبولس.*
*يعتبر الرسول بولس أن سقوط الأمم في عبادة الأوثان      قبل مجيئه علته أنهم كانوا في أزمنة الجهل (أع ١٧: ٣٠).*
*إذ يتحدث الرسول مع وثنيين لم يدركوا حب الله      والفرح به، لأن مسرتهم كانت منصبة في الطعام والشراب، أعلن لهم أن حتى هذا      الطعام هو من عنده، كما المسرة والفرح من قبله.*
*v أعطي الله بكلمته للكون نظامه الحالي، حتى      يتمكن البشر من معرفته على أي حال بأعماله، طالما هو غير منظور بالطبيعة.      فكثيرًا ما يُعرف الصانع بصنعته حتى لو كان غير منظور.*
*         البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي
     "مع أنه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد، 
     وهو يفعل خيرًا، 
     يعطينا من السماء أمطارًا وأزمنة مثمرة، 
     ويملأ قلوبنا طعامًا وسرورًا". [17]
**الطبيعة ذاتها خير شاهد عملي عن حب الله ورعايته      للإنسان فيقدم له مطرًا من السماء، وخلق فصول السنة المتنوعة ليجد الإنسان      غذاءه. ولا تقف رعايته عند طعام الجسد، إنما يهب الفرح الداخلي والسرور طعامًا      بدونه تتحطم النفس.*
*ركز الرسل في كرازتهم على عطية الفرح الداخلي أو      فرح الروح الذي يملأ القلب ويهبه حياة صادقة. *
*v كما أنه لا يوجد زواج في السماء (مت      30:22)، فإنه لا يوجد أكل وشرب هناك. كل هذا يُترك ولا يُوجد له موضع هناك.      بالأحرى يوجد برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس. لهذا يحثنا بولس أن نركز على هذه      الأمور، متحققين أننا ننالها هنا فعلاً على الأرض، فنأخذها إذ نذهب إلى الملكوت      السماوي. نطلب السلام والبرّ وما إلى ذلك من الروح القدس كطعامٍ وشرابٍ في      ملكوت السماء.*
*         العلامة أوريجينوس
**v يقصد الناس بالسرور رفع الفكر فوق الأمور      التي تستحق التهليل بها. أما المسرات (المباهج) فهي رفع للفكر بطريقة غير مهذبة      لا تعرف الاعتدال.*
*القديس جيروم*
*"وبقولهما هذا،*
*كفّا الجموع بالجهد عن أن يذبحوا لهما". [18]*
*واضح أن الجماعة كانت في حماسٍ شديدٍ. وبالكاد      استطاع الرسولان أن يمنعا الجموع من تقديم ذبائح لهما.*


*تــــــــابع...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*تكملة الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى*​ 
*قدم لنا القديس لوقا في الأصحاح السابق صورة رائعة      لعمل الله خلال الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى مع فيض من الضيقات من اليهود حتى اضطر      الرسول أن يجاهر أنه يتوجه إلى الأمم. أما أهم البركات فهي: إيمان الوالي      سرجيوس بولس في بافوس، وأتباع كثير من اليهود والدخلاء الرسولين بولس وبرنابا،      واجتمعت كل المدينة تقريبًا في السبت التالي من حديث الرسول، وانتشار كلمة الرب      في بيسيدية، وامتلاء التلاميذ من الفرح والروح القدس. الآن يقدم لنا القديس      لوقا تكملة الرحلة، موضحًا عمل الله الفائق حيثما حل الرسولان.*
*1. إيمان جمهور كثير بأيقونية 1.*
*2. انشقاق في المدينة 2-5*
*3. دعوتهما إلهين في لسترة 6-18.*
*4. تحريض ورجم بولس 19.*
*5. تلمذة كثيرين في دربة 20.*
*6. عودة وتثبيت الكنائس 21-25.*
*7. تقرير مفرح في أنطاكية 26-28.*
*1. إيمان جمهور كثير بأيقونية*
*"وحدث في أيقونية أنهما دخلا معًا إلى مجمع اليهود،*
*وتكلّما حتى آمن جمهور كثير من اليهود      واليونانيين". [1]*
*كالعادة بدأ الرسولان كرازتهما في المجمع اليهودي،      وقد مكثا مدة طويلة حتى آمن جمهور كثير من اليهود واليونانيين.*
*وقد جاء الحديث هنا مقتضبًا للغاية، إذ لم يروِ      القديس لوقا كيف آمن جمهور كثير من اليهود واليونانيين، ولم يشر إلى أعمال      الرسولين، ولا إلى أسماء بعض الشخصيات التي قبلت الإيمان. فإن ما يشغل القديس      لوقا ليس تاريخ حياة الرسولين ولا الكنيسة الأولى وتأسيس مراكز الخدمة في كل      بلدٍ، وإنما تأكيد عمل الله العجيب في جذب النفوس بالرغم من المقاومة العنيفة      التي واجهت الكارزين والكنيسة في كل موضع. لم يهتز الرسولان ولا ارتبكا بسبب      المقاومة، إنما كانا يكرزان بكل قوة، ولم يتركا موقعهما إلا عند الضرورة لأجل      سلامة الكنيسة المحلية ولاستمرارية العمل. وعند تركهما مدينةٍ ما يهربا إلى      أخرى، لا ليختفيا أو يستريحا من المقاومة، وإنما للعمل والكرازة بجرأة وقوة.*
*ولعل اقتضاب الحديث هنا جاء طبيعيًا لأن ما حدث في      أيقونية كان مشابهًا لما حدث في أنطاكية بسيدية: *
*أ. غالبًا ما كان موضوع الحديث في المجمع في      البلدين متشابهًا، فلا حاجة للتكرار.*
*ب. في البلدين قبل بعض اليهود والدخلاء الإيمان،      وأرادوا أن يستمعوا أكثر إلى الرسول.*
*ج. في البلدين وُجدت مقاومة من اليهود تتزايد مع      نمو الكنيسة الناشئة وقبول البعض للإيمان.*
*أخيرًا فإن خبرة الرسولين السابقة بخصوص مقاومة      اليهود لهما لم تمس صدق مشاعرهما نحو خلاصهم ، لهذا أصرا هنا أيضًا أن يدخلا      معًا إلى مجمع اليهود ليقدما كلمة الخلاص.*
*2. انشقاق في المدينة*
*"ولكن اليهود غير المؤمنين*
*غروا وافسدوا نفوس الأمم على الإخوة". [2]*
*كان اليهود غير المؤمنين من جانبهم يقاومون ليفسدوا      نفوس الأمم الذين قبلوا الإيمان، مما دفع الرسولين للإقامة زمانًا طويلاً حتى      يثبتا المؤمنين. فالضيق والمقاومة دفعا الرسولين للعمل بالأكثر. *
*"غروا وأفسدوا" أي أثاروهم وأفسدوا عقولهم،      بتلقينهم مبادئ منحرفة لإفساد إيمانهم، وعدم التجاوب مع نعمة الله. هذا هو عمل      عدو الخير عبر كل الأجيال، تضليل الناس وإفساد عقولهم بمبادئ خاطئة وفلسفات      محطمة للإيمان بالمخلص. لا يكف عدو الخير عن أن يثبت سموم عدم الإيمان التي      للحية القديمة المُقامة، ويشكلهم في حب الله وعمله الخلاصي.*
*في المدن السابقة كانت المقاومة ضد الرسولين      الغريبين لمنعهما من الكرازة، أما هنا فبدأوا بالمقاومة خلال شعب المدينة الذي      قبل الإيمان وانجذبوا نحو الإنجيل، لإفساد إيمانهم.*
*"فأقاما زمانًا طويلاً يجاهران بالرب، *
*الذي كان يشهد لكلمة نعمته،*
*ويعطي أن تُجرى آيات وعجائب على أيديهما". [3]*
*من جانب الرب، فقد سند رسوليه بعمل آيات وعجائب على      أيديهما. كلما اشتدت المقاومة يتجلى الرب بعمل نعمته وإجراء الآيات باسمه. إنه      يؤازر إنجيله بنعمته ومواهبه للكنيسة. *
*الخادم الحي يرى في المقاومة إحدى علامات الطريق      السليم، حيث يتلمس أنه يشارك مسيحه صليبه، ويدخل معه طريق الجلجثة، ويسلك      الطريق الضيق الحق. المقاومة بالنسبة للشاهد للمسيح لا تسبب إحباطًا ولا ندمًا      على قيامه بالعمل، بل تهبه خبرة جديدة لكلمة نعمة الرب، وتذوقًا للقيامة في      العمل الكرازي.*
*هنا يشير القديس لوقا إلى مجاهرة االرسولين بالرب      يليها إجراء آيات وعجائب على أيديهما. فإن الله لا يعمل حيث الخوف والرعب، بل      يسند القلوب المتكئة عليه بإيمان حي. لهذا يحذر العاملين في كرمه من الخوف.      وكما أوصى يشوع عند استلامه القيادة: "أنا أمرتك. تشدد وتشجع. لا ترهب، لأن      الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب" (يش 9:1).*
*قدر ما بث عدو الخير سمومه خلال أتباعه لإفساد فكر      المؤمنين وحياتهم جاهر الرسولان ومكثا زمانًا طويلاً، ولم ينسحبا من المعركة.      لكنهما لم يعتمدا على خبراتهما البشرية أو قدراتهما البلاغية، إنما على غنى      نعمة الله، إذ كان الرب بنفسه "يشهد لكلمة نعمته". كان هو العامل فيهما      وبهما ومعهما.*
*إنجيلنا هو "كلمة نعمة" التي لن يقدر أحد أن      يشهد له سوى السيد المسيح نفسه العامل في خدامه.*
*"فانشق جمهور المدينة،*
*فكان بعضهم مع اليهود،*
*وبعضهم مع الرسولين". [4]*
*حدث انقسام في المدينة، فقد قبل البعض إنجيل      المسيح، ووقف آخرون يقاومون الحق الإنجيلي. وكما يقول السيد المسيح نفسه:      "أتظنون أني جئت لأعطي سلامًا على الأرض، كلا أقول لكم، بل انقسامًا، لأنه يكون      من الآن خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين ثلاثة على اثنين واثنان على ثلاثة" (لو 12:      51-52). علة هذا الانقسام ليس مقاومة المؤمنين لغير المؤمنين، وإلزامهم لقبول      الإيمان قسرًا، وإنما كراهية غير المؤمنين للحق ومقاومتهم كنيسة المسيح بلا      سبب، سوى أن الظلمة لا تطيق النور.*
*وكما كتب "العلامة ترتليان" للإمبراطور، أن      العالم يكره الكنيسة، لكن الكنيسة تحب العالم وتخدمه. فالمؤمنون يفيضون حبًا من      طبيعتهم الجديدة، وغير المؤمنين يثبتون كراهية وبغضة مما هو في داخلهم.*
*"فلما حصل من الأمم واليهود مع رؤسائهم هجوم*
*ليبغوا عيهما ويرجموهما". [5]*
*إذ لم يفلح اليهود في بث سموم الشكوك في أذهان      المؤمنين التجأوا إلى العنف. وكان يلزمهم لتحقيق هذا أن يتحدوا مع الأمم غير      المؤمنين ليثيروا الحكام والقيادات على الرسولين كصانعي فتنة. *
*هذه قصة العالم في كل جيل حيث يتحد الأعداء      المقاومين لبعضهم البعض لأجل تدمير كنيسة المسيح. نسي اليهود والأمم العداوة      القائمة بينهم، وأثاروا الحكام والرؤساء لرجم الرسولين.*
*3. دعوتهما إلهين في لسترة*
*"شعرا به *
*فهربا إلى مدينتي ليكأُونية لِسترة ودِِْربة*
*وإلى الكورة المحيطة". [6]*
*حدث انشقاق في المدينة، فالبعض انحاز لليهود      المقاومين للحق، وآخرون كانوا في صف الرسولين. واستطاع عدو الخير كعادته أن      يقيم تحالفًا بين القيادات الدينية المقاومة والشعب الرافض للإيمان وأيضًا      القيادات السياسية. فاتفقت القيادات الدينية مع المدنية والسياسية على الانقضاض      على الرسولين كفريسة، ورجمهما. يبدو أن القرار قد صدر في المجمع، واستطاعوا أن      ينالوا موافقة السلطات. لكن شاء الله فانكشفت الخطة واستطاع الرسولان أن يهربا      إلى مدينة ليكأونية لسترة.*
*لم يهرب الرسولان من الحقل، ولا أعطيا ظهرهما للعمل      الإلهي، لكن من أجل سلام الكنيسة في أيقونية، وليس خوفًا من الموت، هربا إلى      لسترة ودربة.*
*"وكانا هناك يبشّران". [7]*
*جاء في كتاب أبوكريفا "أعمال القديس بولس" "أنه لما      خرج أُنسيفورس Onesiphorus من ليكأونية      لاستقبال بولس [رأى بولس قادمًا، رجلاً بحجم يميل إلى الصغر، ذا حاجبين      متقابلين وأنف يبدو منحنيًا، أما رأسه فتنم عن قوة وشجاعة، ورجلاه مقوستان،      نوعًا ما ممتلئ الجسم، وممتلئ نعمة، يظهر أحيانًا كأنه ملاك وأحيانًا كإنسان.]*
*"فهربا إلى مدينة ليكأونية لسترة ودربة"      جاءت في بعض النسخ القديمة "إلى مدينتي ليكأونية لسترة ودربة". يعتقد البعض أن      بولس ختن تيموثاوس في لسترة، التي ربما كانت موطنه. أما دربة فهي مدينة غايس      المحبوب.*
*"وكان يجلس في لِسترة رجل عاجز الرجلين،*
*مُقعد من بطن أمّه،*
*ولم يمشِ قط". [8]*
*يستعرض القديس لوقا إحدى المعجزات التي صُنعت على      يدي الرسول بولس، وهي شفاء مقعد من بطن أمه. ولعله اختار هذه المعجزة مقابل ما      حدث مع الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا عند باب الجميل في الهيكل (أع 3) ليؤكد أنه رسول      ليس بأقل منهما.*
*قدم تأكيدات من أجل غير المؤمنين وهي ثلاثة أمور:      عاجز الرجلين، مقعد من بطن أمه، لم يمشِ قط. أما بالنسبة للبسطاء فالأمر لا      يحتاج إلى تأكيدات، فعندما تحدث السيد المسيح مع المرأة السامرية قال لها:      "صدقيني يا امرأة" (يو ٤: ٢١)، فصدقته.*
*إنه لم يمشِ قط، فالشفاء هو عمل معجزي لا شك فيه.*
*"هذا كان يسمع بولس يتكلم، *
*فشخص إليه، *
*وإذ رأى أن له إيمانًا ليُشفى". [9]*
*كيف عرف القديس بولس أن هذا المقعد كان له إيمان      ليُشفى؟ شعر بالروح مدى جديته واهتمامه بالخلاص وشفاء نفسه، وأن قلبه كان يلتهب      عند سماعه عن محبة الله.*
*v الإيمان يدرك ما لا يدركه العقل البشري.*
*v عظيم هو الإيمان، إنما لا فائدة منه إن      خلا من المحبة.*
*v يلزم على الإيمان أن يسبق الإدراك ليكون      الإدراك جزء من الإيمان.*
*v نستطيع أن نلمس ذاك الجالس في السماء      بإيماننا وليس بأيدينا.*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*"قال بصوتٍ عظيمٍ:*
*قم على رجليك منتصبًا،*
*فوثب، وصار يمشي". [10]*
*لم يكن الأعرج هنا فقيرًا يطلب صدقة، وإنما كان      إنسانًا مهتمًا بخلاص نفسه، يسمع الرسول بكل جدية وشوق.*
*إذ شعر أنه يطلب خلاص نفسه قدم له العطية الإلهية:      "قم" لكي تتمتع نفسه بالقيامة من الأموات فيضيء له المسيح (أف ٥: ١٤)،      ويتمتع جسده بالشفاء. أما الوثب فيشير إلى بهجة قلبه الداخلية.*
*"فالجموع لمّا رأوا ما فعل بولس،*
*رفعوا صوتهم بلغة ليكأُونية قائلين:*
*إن الآلهة تشبهوا بالناس ونزلوا إلينا". [11]*
*كان في القديم فكرة سائدة بين الوثنيّين أن الآلهة      اعتادوا افتقاد البشر في شكل بشري. وُجد اعتقاد راسخ بين هؤلاء الناس بأن زفس      (جوبتر) وهرمس Mercury ظهرا مرّة في      فريجيّة لزوجين يدعيان فليمون وباخس Baucis.      وأن شخصًا يُدعى ليكاؤن Lycaon أكرم      استضافتهما، لذلك دُعيت المقاطعة ليكاؤنيّة.*
*"فكانوا يدعون برنابا زفس، وبولس هرمس، *
*إذ كان هو المتقدم في الكلام". [12]*
*صارت الجموع تصرخ، إذ حسبتهما الإلهين زفس وهرمس قد      تشبها بالناس ونزلا من السماء إليهم، وإذ كانوا يصرخون بلغة ليكأونية غالبًا لم      يفهمهما الرسولان.*
*اكتشف العالم و.م. كالدر     W. M. Calder في حفريات بالقرب من لسترة      تمثالاً لهرمس ونصبًا لزفس بواسطة أشخاص أسمائهم ليكأونية.*
*زفس Zeus،      هو چوبتر عند الرومان وأوزوريس عند المصريين. وهو الإله الأعظم بين مجمع آلهة      اليونان. له هيكل في لسترة. وقد دعى برنابا زفس، لأنه مظهره وشكله ذا وسامة      وعظمة.*
*هرمس: دعا اليونانيّون ميرسيري     Mercury هرمس، وهو ابن جوبتر من مايا     Maia وهو بشير الآلهة، ورسول كل الآلهة.      لهذا فهو إله الفصاحة والبلاغة والمنطق. كان يُظن أن هذين الإلهين يسافران      معًا. دُعي بولس هرمس بسبب بلاغته، يرافق زفس في تحركه.*
*"فأتى كاهن زِفس الذي كان قدام المدينة، *
*بثيران وأكاليل عند الأبواب مع الجموع،*
*وكان يريد أن يذبح". [13]*
*ظنت الجماهير أنهم سعداء الحظ، فقد حظوا بافتقاد      إلهين لهما من السماء نزلا إلى عالمهما السفلي. والزموا كاهن زفس أن ينطلق إلى      الإصطبل الملحق بالهيكل لإحضار ثيران لتقديم ذبائح لهما.*
*جاء كاهن زفس ومعه الجموع والذبائح، وكان هيكل زفس      في مقدمة المدينة متاخم للأبواب مباشرة، كحارس للمدينة. كانوا يضعون أكاليل من      الصوف المجدول حول رقبة الذبائح لأنها مقدمة للإله. أما الإله فيضعون له أكليل      من الزهور.*
*كان من عادة الوثنيّين بناء هياكل للآلهة في أحياء      المدينة، ويضعون صور الآلهة على أبواب المدينة. وكانوا يزيّنون الآلهة كما      الذبائح المقدّمة بأكاليل من أوراق الشجر والزهور. أحيانًا توضع على المذابح،      والكهنة والتعدبّدين. وإلى وقت قريب كان بعض الوثنيّين يكرّمون الشخصيّات      الهامة أو المحبوبة لديهم عند زيارتهم للهياكل بوضع أكاليل من الورد حول      أعناقهم.*
*يا للعجب جاء كلمة الله الحقيقي إلى عالمنا ولم      يتحرك أحد ليقدم له ذبيحة، لأنه لم يطلب من العالم شيئًا، بل جاء ليقدم نفسه      ذبيحة عنهم!*
*"فلما سمع الرسولان برنابا وبولس مزّقا ثيابهما،*
*واندفعا إلى الجمع صارخين". [14]*
*يقدم لوقا البشير برنابا على بولس، ربما لأن الجمع      هناك أعطوا كرامة أعظم لبرنابا إذ حسبوه الإله زفس، فكان شكله يحمل وقارًا      خاصُا، وحسبوا بولس هرمس إله البلاغة والفصاحة والمنطق، هو المتحدث باسم زفس.*
*لم يكن ممكنًا للرسولين أن يصمتا، ولا أن يتغاضيا      عن الكرامة المنسوبة خطأ إليهما. يكفيهما تلك الكرامة التي تمتعا بها كرسولين      للسيد، ولكن لا يقبلا اغتصاب كرامته وانتسابها إليهما.*
*تمزيق الثياب هنا إشارة إلى الشهادة على تصرف      أو سماع كلمات تجديف. هذا ما فعله رئيس الكهنة حين ظن أن يسوع يجدف حين قال:      "وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسًا عن يمين القوة، وآتيا في سحاب السماء" (مر 14:      62).*
*"وقائلين: أيها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا؟*
*نحن أيضًا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم، *
*نبشركم أن ترجعوا من هذه الأباطيل إلى الإله الحي،     *
*الذي خلق السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها". [15]*
*فزع الرسولان للمنظر، ومزقا ثيابهما علامة رفضهما      لهذا التجديف، وشهادة على من يجدف (مر ١٤: ٦٣). ويرى القديس مار إفرآم      السرياني أنهم إذ ذبحوا ثورًا مزق الرسولان ثيابهما حتى يكفوا عن ذلك.*
*لم يرفض الرسولان تأليهما فحسب، ولا أكدا أنهما      شخصان من البشر، وإنما أكدا أنهما خاطئان "بشر تحت الأمم مثلكم". صورة      رائعة للخدام الذين لن يتعالوا على المخدومين، ولا يحسبوا أنفسهم آلهة، ولا      أبرارًا، بل خطاة محتاجين إلى خلاص الله معهم. لا يخجل الرسول بولس من دعوة      نفسه "أول الخطاة" (1 تى 15:1)، فإنه بهذا يقدر أن يلتصق به الخطاة ليتمتعوا      معه بمخلص الخطاة.*
*v لماذا يُحسب ذلك مشينًا ليسوع أنه اختار      أناسًا أشرارًا ذوي سمعة رديئة وقادهم حتى صاروا مثالاً للشخصية الكلية      الطهارة، حين تحولوا إلى إنجيل المسيح، مُظهرًا للبشرية مدى قدرته على شفاء      النفوس.*
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
*v عندما تظن أنك خاطئ وأنت بالحقيقة هكذا،      فهذا ليس تواضعًا. لكن حين لا يشعر إنسان في نفسه وهو يمارس أعمالاً عظيمة انه      بالشخص العظيم، فهذا تواضع حقيقي. عندما يستطيع شخص كبولس أن يقول: "فإني لستُ      أشعر بشيءٍ في ذاتي، لكنني لست بذلك مبررًا" (1 كو 4:4)، وأيضًا يقدر أن يقول:      "المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا" (1 تي 15:1)؛ هذا      الإنسان بحق متواضع، الذي يمجد الأعمال، لكن في ذهنه يرى نفسه أسفل.*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*v كيف كان الأول (بين الخطاة)؟ ألم يوجد      يهود كثيرون خطاة قبلة؟ ألم يوجد قبله خطاة في كل الجنس البشري... فماذا هو      معنى "الذين أولهم أنا"؟ إنني أشر جميعهم. يقصد بالأول أي الأردأ... تذكروا      شاول وأنتم تكتشفون السبب. أليس هو ذاك الذين لم يكفه أن يُرجم استفانوس بيدٍ      واحدة فقط، بل كان حارسًا لثياب راجميه، أليس هو ذاك الذي أضطهد الكنيسة في كل      موضع؟... فقد كان يُحسب أول مُضطهد. ليس من هو أشر منه!*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*بهذا حول الرسولين أنظار الجمهور عنهما إلى نعمة      الله الغنية العاملة في حياة الخطاة القادمين إلى المخلص بروح التواضع لا      الكبرياء.*
*v لنقتدي بهما، فلا نظن أن شيئًا ما هو منا،      متطلعين إلى الإيمان نفسه أنه ليس منا بل بالأحرى من الله. إذ يقول: "لأنكم      بالنعمة مخلصون؛ بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطية الله" (أف 2: 8). لا نظن في      أنفسنا أمور عظيمة، ولا ننتفخ، فإننا بشر، تراب ورماد، دخان وظل.*
*v "لا تستكبر بل خف" (رو 11: 20)، لا تقلل      من شأن فضيلتك بالتشامخ. أتريد أن تفعل شيئًا عظيمًا بالحقيقة؟ لن تسمح أن يدخل      إلى فكرك الظن بأن إنجازاتك عظيمة. هل أنت بتول؟ فإن العذارى اللواتي في      الإنجيل لم ينتفعن من بتوليتهن بسبب قسوتهن وعنفهن (مت 25: 12). ليس شيء يشبه      التواضع. إنه أم كل الأعمال الصالحة وأصلها ومربيها وينبوعها ورباطها. بدونه      نكون بغيضين وأردياء للغاية وفاسدين. قل، ليُقِمْ إنسان ما موتى وليشفى عرج      وليطهر برص، لكنه بالكبرياء والاعتداد بالذات لا يكون إلا ممقوتًا وشريرًا      وكريهًا للغاية. لا تنسب شيئًا إليك. هل لك إمكانية الكلمة ونعمة التعليم؟ لا      تظن بسبب هذا أنك أفضل من الآخرين في أي شيء. فإنه يلزمك بالأحرى أن تكون أكثر      تواضعًا، لأنك نلت مواهب بفيض.*
*v لقد نسب كل شيء إلى الملك المعلم، حتى      تصرفاته، ولم ينسب لنفسه مجد الله... قيل في موضع آخر: "لأن الله هو العـامل      فيكم، أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا" (في 2: 13).*
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*"نحن أيضًا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم"، ولسنا آلهة      تُقدم لها ذبائح.*
*"الأباطيل": تستخدم لمفهوم العبادة الوثنية      التي ليس فيها الحق بل الباطل. هذا يكشف أن كرازة بولس وبرنابا في هذه المدينة      انصبت بالأكثر على الأمم الوثنيين. لقد جاء الرسولان لينزعا هذه الأباطيل، لكن      تصرف الجماهير مع الرسولين جاء على خلاف ما يشتهيه الرسولان، لأن بعملهم هذا      يسلكون في ذات الأباطيل! يسألهم الرسولان أن يكفوا عن هذه الأباطيل ويرجعوا إلى      الله خالق السماء والأرض الحي، واهب الحياة.*
*في تعليق الأب ثيودورت أسقف كورش على      العبارة: "انتهرت الأمم، أهلكت الشرير" (مز     9: 5) قدم ما فعله القديسان بولس وبرنابا مثلاً لتحقيق ما ورد في      المزمور، حيث قدما الحق للأمم، وأهلكا الشر الذي فيهم، إذ لم يقبلا هذا الشر،      أي العبادة لهما كإلهين: [خلال الرسولين القديسين والمبشرين بالحق تُقدم للأمم      التعاليم الإلهية، وإذ يقبلونها يتخلصون من الخطأ فيهلك الشر، وتُنزع عن الناس      العبادة له بجهالة. هكذا منع بولس وبرنابا أهل ليكاؤنية محاولتهم في تقديم      ذبيحة، صارخين في وجوههم: "لماذا تفعلون هذا؟ نحن أيضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم،      نبشركم أن ترجعوا من هذه الأباطيل" [15] .] *
*         "الذي في الأجيال الماضية ترك جميع الأمم يسلكون في      طرقهم". [16]
**"يترك" هنا تشير إلى إعطائهم كمال الحرية،      فمن جانب قدم لهم الشاهد على وجوده ومحبته ورعايته، لكنه لم يلزمهم بالعبادة      له. بقاؤهم حتى تلك اللحظات هو من قبيل      طول أناة الله عليهم وعلى آبائهم، إذ لم يهلكهم بسبب انحرافهم عن عبادته، والآن      قد جاء إليهم بإعلانه انجيل الخلاص، ليرجعوا إليه ويعبدوه بما يليق به وبهم      كخليقة الله، موضوع حبه الفائق.*
*لتفسير ما حدث في لسترة يقتبس آدم كلارك قصة خرافية      رواها أوفيد Ovid. جاء فيها أن جوبتر نما      إلى علمه ما حل بالبشرية من انحلال فقرر أن ينزل بنفسه إلى الأرض ويقوم بمسحها.      جاء إلى مقاطعة ليكاؤنية في شكل بشري، وأقام في قصر ليكاؤون، فجاء الجمع يعبده.      تشكك ليكاؤون في ألوهيته وسخر مما حدث، وأراد أن يضع جوبتر في محنة، لذا إذ جاء      إليه سفراء من دولة المولوسيان Molossian،      قام عند وصولهم بذبح أحدهم، وطهي جزءً من لحمه وشوي الباقي، ووضعه أمام جوبتر.      غضب الإله على هذه الإهانة التي صوبها إليه ليكاؤون فحرق قصره وسخط هذا الملك      الشرير إلى ذئب. ومنذ ذاك الحين دُعيت المقاطعة ليكاؤنية.*
*رأت الجموع البسيطة أن جوبتر عاد ليفتقد المدينة      معلنًا عن قوته اللاهوتية الفائقة بشفاء الأعرج من بطن أمه، وغيرها من المعجزات      التي صنعها برنابا وبولس، وإذ خشوا سخط الإله جوبتر عليهم لئلا يحسبهم متهاونين      في تقديم الكرامة اللائقة به ألزموا الكاهن أن يأتي بثيران ويقدمها ذبائح      لبرنابا وبولس.*
*يعتبر الرسول بولس أن سقوط الأمم في عبادة الأوثان      قبل مجيئه علته أنهم كانوا في أزمنة الجهل (أع ١٧: ٣٠).*
*إذ يتحدث الرسول مع وثنيين لم يدركوا حب الله      والفرح به، لأن مسرتهم كانت منصبة في الطعام والشراب، أعلن لهم أن حتى هذا      الطعام هو من عنده، كما المسرة والفرح من قبله.*
*v أعطي الله بكلمته للكون نظامه الحالي، حتى      يتمكن البشر من معرفته على أي حال بأعماله، طالما هو غير منظور بالطبيعة.      فكثيرًا ما يُعرف الصانع بصنعته حتى لو كان غير منظور.*
*         البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي
     "مع أنه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد، 
     وهو يفعل خيرًا، 
     يعطينا من السماء أمطارًا وأزمنة مثمرة، 
     ويملأ قلوبنا طعامًا وسرورًا". [17]
**الطبيعة ذاتها خير شاهد عملي عن حب الله ورعايته      للإنسان فيقدم له مطرًا من السماء، وخلق فصول السنة المتنوعة ليجد الإنسان      غذاءه. ولا تقف رعايته عند طعام الجسد، إنما يهب الفرح الداخلي والسرور طعامًا      بدونه تتحطم النفس.*
*ركز الرسل في كرازتهم على عطية الفرح الداخلي أو      فرح الروح الذي يملأ القلب ويهبه حياة صادقة. *
*v كما أنه لا يوجد زواج في السماء (مت      30:22)، فإنه لا يوجد أكل وشرب هناك. كل هذا يُترك ولا يُوجد له موضع هناك.      بالأحرى يوجد برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس. لهذا يحثنا بولس أن نركز على هذه      الأمور، متحققين أننا ننالها هنا فعلاً على الأرض، فنأخذها إذ نذهب إلى الملكوت      السماوي. نطلب السلام والبرّ وما إلى ذلك من الروح القدس كطعامٍ وشرابٍ في      ملكوت السماء.*
*         العلامة أوريجينوس
**v يقصد الناس بالسرور رفع الفكر فوق الأمور      التي تستحق التهليل بها. أما المسرات (المباهج) فهي رفع للفكر بطريقة غير مهذبة      لا تعرف الاعتدال.*
*القديس جيروم*
*"وبقولهما هذا،*
*كفّا الجموع بالجهد عن أن يذبحوا لهما". [18]*
*واضح أن الجماعة كانت في حماسٍ شديدٍ. وبالكاد      استطاع الرسولان أن يمنعا الجموع من تقديم ذبائح لهما.*


*تــــــــابع...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*
*
*         4. تحريض ورجم بولس
*
*"ثم أتى يهود من إنطاكية وأيقونية واقنعوا الجموع،     *

*فرجموا بولس وجرّوه خارج المدينة ظانّين أنه قد      مات". [19]*

*هؤلاء الذين أرادوا قتل الرسولين في      أيقونية، والذين طردوهما من أنطاكية بسيدية جاءوا إلى لسترة لإثارة الجمهور      هناك للخلاص منهما.*

*الذين أرادوا تقديم ذبائح لهما كإلهين هم الذين      قاموا برجم بولس. هذا ما يتوقعه الخادم فلا يضطرب أن هاجمه أو اضطهده الذين      كانوا يمدحونه الذين كانوا يترنمون ويسبحون السيد المسيح: "مبارك الآتي باسم      الرب" هم أنفسهم الذين صرخوا "أصلبه، أصلبه. الذين قدموا له ذبيحة التسبيح      أرادوا أن يقدموه ذبيحة!*

*لقد وقفوا حوله حتى يطمئنوا أنه مات، ظنوه هكذا      تركوه. لم يكن ممكنًا للموت أن يلحق به، حتى وإن رُجم، مادام له رسالة لم تتم      بعد!*

*v هؤلاء الأعداء جرحوه بحجارة، توجد جراحات      تحدث بالكلام أردأ من الحجارة. فماذا يلزمنا أن نفعل؟ كما فعل هو؛ فإنه لم يبغض      من ألقوه بالحجارة، وإنما بعدما جروه خارجًا، عاد ثانية إلى مدينتهم ليحسن إلى      الذين صنعوا معه شرورًا. فإن احتملت من يشتمك وصنع بك شرًا، فانك بهذا تُرجم.      لا تقل: "إنني لم أصنع به شرا". فإنه أي شر فعله بولس حتى يُرجم؟ كان يعلن عن      الملكوت، كان يجتذب الناس من الخطأ، ويقدمهم لله. مثل هذه الإحسانات تستحق      الأكاليل... يستحق بركات كثيرة لا حجارة.*

*v في ذات المدينة التي نالا فيها هذا      التكريم نالا معاملة مرعبة للغاية.*
*         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
          5. تلمذة كثيرين في دربة
          "ولكن إذ أحاط به التلاميذ 
     قام ودخل المدينة،
     وفي الغد خرج مع برنابا إلى دِربة". [20]
*
*يرى البعض أن رجم بولس الرسول ترك آثارًا في جسمه،      لذا يفتخر في الرب قائلاً: "لأني حامل في جسدي سمات الرب يسوع" (غل ٦: ١٧).*

*قيل أنه إذ رُجم أُخذت روحه إلى السماء الثالثة،      وتمتع بأمجاد "لا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها" (٢كو ١٢: ٤).*

*رُجم وجروه إلى خارج المدينة ظانين أنه قد مات، ومع      هذا أحاط به التلاميذ، فقام ودخل المدينة، بل وفي اليوم التالي سافر مع برنابا      إلى دربة... كيف يمكن هذا؟ حتمًا أن التلاميذ صلوا وأظهر الله قوته، لأنه وإن      لم يمت فإن رجمه بالحجارة وجره على الأرض حتى خارج المدينة كان يحتاج إلى عدة      شهور للنقاهة. أما أن يقوم في الحال ويمشي ثم يسافر على قدميه في اليوم التالي      فهذا ليس من عمل طبيعي، بل من عمل نعمة الله الفائقة. فلا عجب أن ترنم قائلاً:      "الذي نجانا من موت مثل هذا، وهو ينجي، الذي لنا رجاء فيه أنه سينجي أيضًا فيما      بعد" (٢ كو ١: ١٠).*
*         6. عودة وتثبيت الكنائس
          "فبشّرا في تلك المدينة،
     وتلمذا كثيرين ثم رجعا إلى لِسترة وأيقونية      وإنطاكية". [21]
*
*لم يكن ممكنًا للحجارة أن تخترق فكر بولس وبرنابا،      وتحطم غيرتهما على خلاص حتى الراجمين. فقد انطلقا إلى حين إلى دربه ليبشرا، ثم      عادا إلى لسترة حيث رجم الرسول، وأيقونية وأنطاكية بيسيدية حيث يوجد المحرضون      على رجمه. أنهما محبان للجميع. حبهما هو سرّ قوتهما في كرازتهما، وقد وضع      الرسول بولس الحب على قائمة ثمار الروح القدس لأنه عطية الروح. *

*v أي شيء يستحق أن يحتل رأس قائمة ثمار      الروح إن لم يكن الحب؟ بدون الحب لا تُحسب الفضائل الأخرى فضائل. ومن الحب يولد      كل ما هو صالح.*
*         القديس جيروم
*
*خلال حبه لخلاص الكثيرين قُدم بولس للرجم، وفي وسط      تجربته كرمه الله، إذ لم يقهره الموت ولا حطمته التجربة.*

*v يمكن أن يُقدم بولس للموت لكنه لن يقهر      قط.*
*         البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)
*
*v تجلب التجارب مراحم الله في تحرك نحو      النفس، وذلك كما تجلب الريح المطر. لكن المطر الغزير يفسد النباتات الحديثة      الزرع الضعيفة، وتجعلها متعفنة وتحطم ثمارها، غير أن كمية معتدلة من الريح      تجففها وتجعلها صلبة، هكذا أيضًا التجارب المعتدلة مع النفس... يقول النبي: "يا      رب في الضيق طلبوك" (إش 26: 16).*

*الأب دوروثيئوس أسقف غزة*

*"يشدّدان أنفس التلاميذ ويعظانهم أن يثبتوا في      الإيمان،*

*وأنه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت اللَّه".      [22]*

*يبرز إيمان القديسين بولس وبرنابا وحبهما      العجيب للخدمة أنهما عادا يبشران في البلاد التي طردا منها، ويوجد بها مقاومون      كثيرون لهما. عادا يثبتان ويشددان أنفس التلاميذ غير مبالين بالموت، بل بقوة      الروح يتحدونه، وكأنهما ليس فقط احتملا شدائد المسيح، بل كان يسعيان إليها. وقد      عبَّر الرسول بولس عن عشقه للموت من أجل المسيح حين كتب رسالته الوداعية      لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "صادقة هي الكلمة أنه إن كنا قد متنا معه فسنحيا أيضًا معه،      إن كنا نصبر فسنملك أيضًا معه" (٢ تي ٢:      ١١-١٢).*

*v كانت الاضطهادات تلي اضطهادات: حروب      وصراعات ورجم. هذه كلها ليست بأقل من عمل المعجزات، جعلتهما مشهورين، وأعدت      لهما فرحًا عظيمًا. لم يقل الكتاب (عن الرسل) في أي موضع عادوا فرحين لأنهم      صنعوا معجزات، لكنه قال أنهم فرحوا إذ حُسبوا أهلاً ان يهانوا من أجل اسمه     (أع 5: 41). هذا تعلموه من المسيح      القائل: "لا تفرحوا بأن الشياطين تطيعكم (راجع لو 10: 20). فإن الفرح الحقيقي      والذي بدون تزييف هو التألم من أجل المسيح.*
*         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*
*v لا يُكلل أحد ما لم يجاهد قانونيًا؛ ليست      نصرة مجيدة ما لم يكن الصراع متعبًا.*
*         القديس أمبروسيوس
*
*v يلزمكم أن تحاربوا ضد إبليس كل يوم تحت      قيادة المسيح، فلا تطلبوا المكافأة أثناء المعركة، هذه المحفوظة لكم فى الملكوت      يليق بكم أثناء المعركة ألا تطلعوا إلى ما هو محفوظ لكم عندما تنالون النصرة،      بل بالأحرى أن تركزوا أذهانكم على ما يقوله الرسول: "جميع الذين يريدون أن      يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يسوع يُضطهدون" (2 تي 3: 12) وأيضًا "بضيقات كثيرة      ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله".*

*v لا نطلب الفرح (الراحة) في هذا العالم،      لأن الفرح الحقيقي يمكن أن يُعد هنا، ولكن لا يُمتلك هنا. لا تطلب في الرحلة ما      هو محفوظ لك في موطنك. فإنه يليق بك أن تحارب ضد الشيطان كل يوم تحت قيادة      المسيح، فلا تطلب في وسط المعركة المكافأة المحفوظة لك في الملكوت. أثناء      المعركة يلزمك ألا تطلب ما هو محفوظ لك عندما تنال النصرة، بل بالأحرى أن تصغي      إلى ما يقوله الرسول: "بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله" (أع 14: 22). إذ      يهبنا الله القوة يلزمنا أن نعيش بطريقة نتأهل بها أن نعود إلى وطننا الرئيسي      بفرح حيث يشتاق أن يرانا، ويرحب بنا السابقون لنا البطاركة والأنبياء والرسل.      هناك رفقاؤنا المواطنون الملائكة في مدينة أورشليم السماوية، والمسيح ملك تلك      المدينة، ينتظروننا بأذرع الحب المفتوحة. فإن كنا نطرح الشيطان ونمتلئ بالأعمال      الصالحة عندئذ نعود إليهم. فإنكم تعرفون أيها الاخوة أن كل التجار والمسافرين      يكونون قلقين وهم في الطريق، لكي ما يتحرروا من الاهتمام في وطنهم، ويشعروا      بفرحٍ عظيمٍ عندما يتأهلوا أن يبلغوا وطنهم مع ربحٍ عظيمٍ. هكذا نحن أيضًا أيها      الأعزاء الأحباء نعد نفوسنا للفرح عندما نتأهل للذهاب إلى المسيح. في نفس الوقت      لنفرح هنا فقط في رجاء، أما بعد ذلك فنتعين أن نقتني الفرح حقيقة!*

*v لكي ما يقدم إلهنا القديس يعقوب كذهبٍ      نقيٍ في الدينونة المقبلة أزال أولا كل غضن الخطية منه (خلال الضيقات الكثيرة)،      حتى تستطيع الشاهد الناري الآخر أن يجده بلا شيء يحترق.*

*v مادام الإنسان يرغب في إتمام أعمال      الشيطان فإنه لا يشعر به يقاومه. ولكن إن تركه إنسان، وشرب من الصخرة، واختار      أن يتبع المسيح، يلزمه أن يحتمل عداوة الشيطان الذي رفض أن يفضله عن المسيح      بأخذه قرارًا سليمًا. لذلك فكل من يتحد مع المسيح يلزمه أن يستعد للمعركة، لا      للمباهج والملذات، لأن "جميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يسوع      يُضطهدون" ( 2 تي 3: 12).*

*v يلزمنا أن نعرف ونفهم أيها الإخوة الأعزاء      أن التجارب لا تفارق المسيحيين ماداموا يعيشون في هذا الجسد... ليته لا يعد أحد      نفسه بما لم يعد به الإنجيل، مادام عندما تقترب نهاية العالم - كما يقول      الإنجيل - يتزايد الشر وتبرد المحبة (مت      24: 12)... يلزمنا أن نعد نفوسنا ليس فقط للتوبة بل وللصبر.*

*v إن كنا نجاهد أولاً في هذا العالم بإتمام      الأعمال الصالحة، فإننا بعد ذلك إذ يكافئنا الرب نبلغ الملكوت.*

*v حقا عندما نبدأ نبحث عن الله بالحق،      سنعاني من شر المتكبرين والأشرار، لأنهم لا يعبدون المسيح بنفس الطريقة التي      كرز لهم بها كل يوم.*
*         الأب قيصريوس أسقف آرل
*
*v الألم هو رباط حقيقي، وسند لحبٍ أعظم،      وأساس للكمال والصلاح الروحي. لتصغي إلى القول: "إن أردت أن تخدم الرب أعدد      نفسك للتجربة" (ابن سيراخ 2: 1). مرّة أخرى يقول المسيح: "في العالم سيكون لكم      ضيق، ولكن تشجّعوا" (يو 16: 33). في كل موضع ترون الألم ممدوحًا، في كل موضع      يُقبل الألم كأمرٍ ضروري بالنسبة لنا. فإنّه في العالم ليس من ينال إكليلاً      بدون ألم، ما لم يتقوَّ بالأتعاب والالتزام بنظام معيّن للأكل والتداريب      والأسهار، فكم بالأكثر يكون هذا أمرًا واجبًا لمن في هذه المعركة.*
*         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
*
*v إذ نحن بشر نعيش في حياة غاية في الخطورة      وسط حبائل التجربة.*
*         القديس أغسطينوس 
*
*v كما أن العالم لابد أن يعبر خلال الشتاء      قبل الربيع حيث تتفتّح الزهور، هكذا يليق بالإنسان أن يعبر بتجارب كثيرة قبل      ميراث الحياة الأبديّة. وكما قال بولس: "بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت      اللَّه". تأتي التجارب بطرق ثلاثة: الإغراء، الانجذاب، والقبول. فالشيطان يغوي،      والجسد ينجذب، والعقل يقبل.*

*القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه *

*"وانتخبا لهم قسوسًا في كل كنيسة،*

*ثم صلّيا بأصوام،*

*واستودعاهم للرب الذي كانوا قد آمنوا به". [23]*

*بسماح إلهي مر الرسولان بضيقات عظيمة، كانت لبنيان      الكنيسة كما لنموها الروحي. فإذا عادا إلى ذات المدن التي عانوا فيها من      الضيقات تطلع إليهما المؤمنون بنظرة أفضل وكرامة أعظم. فلم يجد الرسولان صعوبة      في انتخاب قسوس لخدمة الكنائس هناك، خاصة وأنهما لم يتم الاختيار بأوامر رسولية      ملزمة، وإنما بشركة الشعب كله في الصوم والصلاة. *

*استراحت نفسا الرسولين بسيامة قسوسٍ، واستودعا      الشعب في كل مدينة، لا في أيدي الكهنة، وإنما "للرب"، فهو الراعي الحقيقي      الخادم لكنيسته والمهتم بكل احتياجاته، والحافظ لها.*

*كان الكل حديثي الإيمان، ويصعب التحقق من إمكانية      اختيارهم للصالحين للخدمة، لذلك تم الاختيار بروح الصوم والصلاة، معتمدين على      عمل الروح القدس.*

*"ولما اجتازا في بيسيدية أتى إلى بمفيلية". [24]*

*"وتكلّما بالكلمة في برجة،*

*ثم نزلا إلى أتالية". [25]*

*عادا في نفس خط السير الذي جاءا خلاله لافتقاد      الكنائس والمؤمنين حتى وصلا إلى ميناء أتاليه (حاليًا انتاليا)، وهي المدينة      الوحيدة التي لم يزوراها في مجيئهما، وإنما ربما عبرا بها دون الدخول فيها      والكرازة بها.*
*         7. تقرير مفرح في أنطاكية 
*
*"ومن هناك سافرا في البحر إلى إنطاكية، *

*حيث كانا قد أُسلما إلى نعمة اللَّه للعمل الذي      أكملاه". [26]*

*عادا إلى أنطاكية فتمت أول رحلة كرازية للقديس      بولس مع القديس برنابا. يرى البعض أنها استغرقت ثلاثة شهور والبعض يرى أنها سنة      كاملة.*
*         "ولما حضرا وجمعا الكنيسة
     أخبرا بكل ما صنع اللَّه معهما، 
     وأنه فتح للأمم باب الإيمان". [27]
     "وأقاما هناك زمانًا ليس بقليل مع التلاميذ". [28]
*
*إذ عاد السفيران قدما للكنيسة كشف حساب عن نعمة      الله العجيبة التي اقتحمت المدن الوثنية لكي تشرق بنور إلهي في مناطق سادها      الفساد وارتبطت بالعبادة الوثنية.*

*بوصول الرسولين انتشر الخبر في أنطاكية، وجاء الكل      إلى الكنيسة يسمعون أعجب قصة خاصة بقبول الأمم الإيمان وإنشاء كنائس جديدة      وسيامة قسوس.*

*يبدو أن الرسول بولس بقي سنة كاملة في أنطاكية يعلم      ويكرز.*
*             من وحي أع 14
     أنت هو البداية، وأنت هو النهاية!
* 
*v مع بدء رحلات الرسول كنت أنت البداية،*

*وفي الطريق كنت أنت هو الطريق.*

*وحتى النهاية حملته كما إليك.*

*أنت سرّ نجاحه طول الطريق.*

*بك حمل الرسول كثيرين كما على أجنحة الروح.*

*v وجد الرسول مقاومة مستمرة،*

*ومع كل مقاومة تشدد قلبه وتشجع.*

*حسب الآلام طريق النصرة.*

*وتمتع مع كل ضيقة بصدرك المتسع.*

*إيمانه بك تزايد،*

*ونعمتك لم تفارقه،*

*فأتي بحصاد وفير، من يقدر أن يحصيه؟!*

*v اتحد اليهود مع الأمم لمقاومة رسلك. *

*وأتفق الأعداء المقاومين لبعضهم البعض على تدمير      كنيستك.*

*يتصالح الأعداء معًا، ليبثوا روح العداوة ضد الحق.*

*v لتتحد كل قوات الظلمة ضدك. *

*ففي وسط المعركة تتجلى قوتك العجيبة.*

*آيات وعجائب ظاهرة وخفية لا تنقطع.*

*ليس من يقدر أن يعطل عملك الإلهي!*

*مع كل مقاومة، تتجلى نعمتك الغنية. *

*v لتتجلى أنت وحدك فينا.*

*وليُقدم كل مجد لك يا مخلص العالم!*

*لك وحدك تقدم ذبائح التسبيح!*

*لك وحدك تقدم كل كرامة!*

*ليختفي خدامك، وتتمجد أنتٍ فيهم!*

*v كثير من الأباطرة والعظماء نسبوا ألوهيتك      لأنفسهم،*

*طلبوا في تشامخهم مجدك مجدًا لهم. *

*أما خدامك فلن يحتملوا كلمة مجد، *

*ولا كرامة خاصة بك تُنسب إليهم!*

*مجدهم أن تتمجد فيهم كما في غيرهم، *

*وكرامتهم أن يقدم الكل الكرامة لك!*

*v في تواضعٍ عجيبٍ يقول الرسول بولس: *

*إنه تحت الآلام مثلهم، *

*أول الخطاة،*

*حتى يضم يقلبه المحب المتواضع كل نفس إليك،*

*يا مخلص الخطاة!*

*1 و حدث في ايقونية انهما دخلا معا الى مجمع اليهود      و تكلما حتى امن جمهور كثير من اليهود و اليونانيين
    2 و لكن اليهود غير المؤمنين غروا و افسدوا نفوس الامم على الاخوة
    3 فاقاما زمانا طويلا يجاهران بالرب الذي كان يشهد لكلمة نعمته و يعطي ان تجرى      ايات و عجائب على ايديهما
    4 فانشق جمهور المدينة فكان بعضهم مع اليهود و بعضهم مع الرسولين
    5 فلما حصل من الامم و اليهود مع رؤسائهم هجوم ليبغوا عليهما و يرجموهما
    6 شعرا به فهربا الى مدينتي ليكاونية لسترة و دربة و الى الكورة المحيطة
    7 و كانا هناك يبشران
    8 و كان يجلس في لسترة رجل عاجز الرجلين مقعد من بطن امه و لم يمش قط
    9 هذا كان يسمع بولس يتكلم فشخص اليه و اذ راى ان له ايمانا ليشفى
    10 قال بصوت عظيم قم على رجليك منتصبا فوثب و صار يمشي
    11 فالجموع لما راوا ما فعل بولس رفعوا صوتهم بلغة ليكاونية قائلين ان الالهة      تشبهوا بالناس و نزلوا الينا
    12 فكانوا يدعون برنابا زفس و بولس هرمس اذ كان هو المتقدم في الكلام
    13 فاتى كاهن زفس الذي كان قدام المدينة بثيران و اكاليل عند الابواب مع الجموع      و كان يريد ان يذبح
    14 فلما سمع الرسولان برنابا و بولس مزقا ثيابهما و اندفعا الى الجمع صارخين
    15 و قائلين ايها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا نحن ايضا بشر تحت الام مثلكم نبشركم      ان ترجعوا من هذه الاباطيل الى الاله الحي الذي خلق السماء و الارض و البحر و      كل ما فيها
    16 الذي في الاجيال الماضية ترك جميع الامم يسلكون في طرقهم
    17 مع انه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد و هو يفعل خيرا يعطينا من السماء امطارا و      ازمنة مثمرة و يملا قلوبنا طعاما و سرورا
    18 و بقولهما هذا كفا الجموع بالجهد عن ان يذبحوا لهما
    19 ثم اتى يهود من انطاكية و ايقونية و اقنعوا الجموع فرجموا بولس و جروه خارج      المدينة ظانين انه قد مات
    20 و لكن اذ احاط به التلاميذ قام و دخل المدينة و في الغد خرج مع برنابا الى      دربة
    21 فبشرا في تلك المدينة و تلمذا كثيرين ثم رجعا الى لسترة و ايقونية و انطاكية
    22 يشددان انفس التلاميذ و يعظانهم ان يثبتوا في الايمان و انه بضيقات كثيرة      ينبغي ان ندخل ملكوت الله
    23 و انتخبا لهم قسوسا في كل كنيسة ثم صليا باصوام و استودعاهم للرب الذي كانوا      قد امنوا به
    24 و لما اجتازا في بيسيدية اتيا الى بمفيلية
    25 و تكلما بالكلمة في برجة ثم نزلا الى اتالية
    26 و من هناك سافرا في البحر الى انطاكية حيث كانا قد اسلما الى نعمة الله      للعمل الذي اكملاه
    27 و لما حضرا و جمعا الكنيسة اخبرا بكل ما صنع الله معهما و انه فتح للامم باب      الايمان
    28 و اقاما هناك زمانا ليس بقليل مع التلاميذ*

*المرجع:*

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/rosol14.htm​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

* رحلة القديس بولس التبشيرية الثانية
     (أعمال 15 :40 - 18: 22)
          1. من أنطاكية إلى لسترة (15: 40-16:1):      انضم القديس تيموثاوس إلى بولس وسيلا فى لسترة.
     2. من لسترة إلى ترواس (16: 6-8).
     3. من ترواس إلى فيلبي ( 16: 11-12)، حيث      اهتدت ليدية (16: 13-15)، بولس وسيلا فى السجن (16: 24).
     4. من فيلبي إلى تسالونيكي (16: 40-17: 1)،      قام الرعاع بالهجوم على بيت ياسون (17: 5).
     5. من تسالونيكي إلى بيرية ( ع 17: 10).
     6. من بيرية إلى أثينا (17: 14-15)، هناك      وعظ على جبل آريوس باغوس (17: 22).
     7. من أثينا إلى كورنثوس ( 18: 1). ضرب      سوستانيس (18: 17).
     8. من كورنثوس إلى أفسس (18: 18-19) عظته      (18: 19).
     9. من أفسس إلى أورشليم (18: 21-22).
     10. من أورشليم إلى أنطاكية (18: 22).
 

رحلة بولس الرسول التبشيرية الثانية
 





     مشكلتان في أنطاكية
          قبل البدء في الرحلة الثانية حدث أمران محزنان،      لكنهما سببا نموًا للكنيسة:
     1. كان القديس بولس مريضًا وفي حالة ضعف، لكنه      تحامل على نفسه وكرز بقوةٍ. وكما كتب إليهم: "ولكن تعلمون إني بضعف الجسد      بشَّرتكم في الأول، وتجربتي التي في جسدي لم تزدروا بها ولا كرهتموها... لأني      أشهد لكم أنه لو أمكن لقلعتم عيونكم وأطعمتموني" (غل 4: 13-15). إذ قبل أمميون      كثيرون الإيمان المسيحي، طالب المتعصبون من اليهود بضرورة تهودهم أولاً وبعد      ذلك ينالون العماد المسيحي والعضوية الكنسية. هذه الحركة دعيت بالتهود،      حيث يطلبون من المسيحيين سواء من اليهود أو الدخلاء أو الأمميين أن يحفظوا      الناموس الموسوي. أما اليهود أو الدخلاء الذين ارتبطوا بالثقافات الأخرى خاصة      اليونانية فقد ضعف عندهم هذا الشعور. والمثل الواضح فيلون اليهودي السكندري      الذي كان يرى أنه يكفي ممارسة قوانين العبادة بالمفهوم الروحي دون الحاجة إلى      الحرفية. 
     وإذ حضر القديس بطرس فجأة إلى أنطاكية فرح لنجاح      الخدمة وشارك الأمم المنتصرون طعامهم، حتى جاء قوم من أورشليم فتراجع حتى لا      يعثرهم، مما اضطر الرسول بولس إلى مقاومته علانية (غل 2: 11-16)، وقد سبق لنا      التعرض لهذا الحدث في تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية.
     واجهت كنيسة العهد القديم ذات المشكلة، فحينما خرج      اليهود من مصر صعد معهم لفيف كثير (خر ١٢: ٣٨) دخلوا العبادة اليهودية وتركوا      عبادة الأوثان، وكان يلزم ختانهم (خر ١٢: ٤٨). وفي بلاد كثيرة كان لليهود      تأثيرهم، فدخل بعض من الأمميين إلى الإيمان، وكان لهم طقس خاص بختانهم ونوالهم      المعمودية وتدريبهم على الطقوس اليهودية، هؤلاء يدعون دخلاء. هذه الفئة كانت      جادة في الاهتمام بخلاصها لذلك كثيرون منهم إذ سمعوا الكرازة بالإنجيل قبلوها.
     تفاقمت هذه المشكلة حتى صارت هناك ضرورة لعقد أول      مجمع كنسي رسولي عام ٤٧م يبحث في الأمور الخاصة بدخول الأمم إلى الإيمان. 
     2. حدثت منازعة بين بولس الرسول وبرنابا الرسول، إذ      رفض الرسول بولس أن يأخذوا معهما مرقس يوحنا الرسول، لأنه تركهما في منتصف      الطريق فى برجة بمفيلية، ربما بسبب المرض، وإذ تنازعا أخذ برنابا مرقس وانطلقا      إلى قبرص، بينما أخذ بولس سيلا وانطلقا إلى الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية (15: 40).
     الأصحاح الخامس عشر
     مجمع أورشليم
      يقدر البعض الفترة ما بين الزيارة السابقة للقديسين      بولس وبرنابا لأورشليم والزيارة الواردة في هذا الأصحاح بحوالي خمس سنوات. فقد      جاءا، لا عن حنينٍ شديدٍ وشوقٍ للدخول إلى مدينة الله، وممارسة العبادة في      الهيكل، واسترجاع الذاكرة لآبائهم. إنما جاءا يحملان حصادًا هذا مقداره من      الأمم الذين قبلوا الإيمانوالكنائس التي تأسست في مدن كثيرة؛ جاءا لأخذ      قرارٍ جماعيٍ عن موقف الأمم القابلين للإيمان.
     1. دعوة للتهود في أنطاكية 1.
     2. صعود بولس وبرنابا إلى أورشليم 2-5.
     3. انعقاد أول مجمع كنسي 6.
     4. خطاب بولس الرسول 7-11.
     5. حديث بولس وبرنابا 12.
     6. حديث يعقوب الختامي 13- 21.
     7. إرسالية إلى أنطاكية 22-29.
     8. تعزية في أنطاكية 30-35.
     9. خلاف بين بولس وبرنابا 36- 39.
     10. بدء الرحلة الثانية 40- 41.
     1. دعوة للتهود في أنطاكية
     "وانحدر قوم من اليهودية،
     وجعلوا يعلّمون الإخوة أنه إن لم تختتنوا حسب عادة      موسى لا يمكنكم أن تخلصوا". [1]
 منذ بداية انطلاق الكنيسة والعدو يحاربها من الخارج      كما من الداخل. في الخارج اضطهادات، وفي الداخل يبث روح الانشقاق والانحراف عن      الحق.
دخول الأمم إلى الإيمان المسيحي بأعداد كبيرة في      بلاد كثيرة أثار حتى المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودي، فبعدما كان اليهود يمثلون      الغالبية العظمى كأعضاء في الكنيسة، صاروا قلة أمام الأمم الداخلين إلى      الإيمان، صار هذا يمثل خطرًا في نظرهم من جهة حفظ الناموس. صارت هناك معارضة      قوية من اليهود المتنصرين ضد الداخلين إلى الإيمان من الأمم، وإذ لم يكن ممكنًا      وقف هذا التيار الإلهي دخلوا في منازعات بالتزام الأمم ان يتهودوا أولاً، أي      يختتنوا حسب عادة موسى، ويحفظوا الناموس حرفيًا (15: 1).
هؤلاء المتعصبون للناموس في حرفيته حتى بعد الإيمان      المسيحي كانوا يمثلون جبهة قوية مقاومة للرسول بولس بكونه رسول الأمم الذي يطلب      تحرير الأمم من حرفية الناموس. بقيت هذه الجبهة إلى آخر لحظات عمره، ففي آخر      رحلة للرسول قال له الرسل: "أنت ترى أيها الأخ كم يوجد ربوة (عشرة آلاف) من      اليهود الذين آمنوا وهم جميعًا غيورون للناموس" (أع ٢١: ٢٠). 
والعجيب أن القديس بطرس إذ دعاه الروح القدس      للكرازة في بيت كرنيليوس الأممي لم يطالبه بالختان بل حلّ الروح القدس عليه هو      ومن معه ونالوا العماد. لكن خشية غضب اليهود المتنصرين في أورشليم إذ كان يأكل      مع الأمم وسمع أن قومًا قادمون من أورشليم كان يؤخر ويفرز خائفًا من الذين هم      من الختان (غل ٢: ١٢).
امتناع القديس بطرس من الأكل على مائدة الأمم أمام      الذين من أهل الختان بمثابة اعتراف عملي بعدم أهليتهم لمعاشرة اليهود المتنصرين      ما لم يختتنوا ويقبلوا حفظ الناموس في حرفيته، وإن كان الرسول لم يصرح بهذا      لأنه هو نفسه كان يأكل معهم خفية. انتشر هذا الفكر في بلاد كثيرة خاصة غلاطية،      بل وبلغ حتى روما فكادت الكنيسة تنقسم إلى كنيسة الأمم وكنيسة الختان، وعالج      القديس بولس ذلك في رسالته إلى أهل رومية. وأيضًا هذا الفكر كان أحد العوامل في      ظهور انقسامات في كنيسة كورنثوس حتى ادعى البعض أنهم لبولس وآخرون لصفا.
هذا الصراع ليس بجديدٍ، لكنه كان قائمًا بين اليهود      قبل المسيحية. لاحظ د. هويتبي Dr. Whitbyما      ورد في المؤرخ يوسابيوس انه عندما اعتنق ايزاتس Izates      ابن هيلين لملكة أديابيين Adiabene      اليهودية أعلن حنانيا بأنه يمكن تحقيق ذلك دون حاجة إلى الاختتان، أما اليعازر      فحسب بقاءه أغرل شرًا عظيمًا.
يروي يوسيفوس فى تاريخ حياته أن اثنين من الشخصيات      البارزة بين الأمم هربا إليه، فكان اليهود الغيورون يحثانهما على ضرورة الختان،      بينما يوسيفوس نصحهم أن يكفوا عن إصرارهم على هذا. وهكذا كان الأمر عبر الأجيال      بين اليهود المتعصبين واليهود المعتدلين.
انتقل هذا النزاع مع اليهود حتى بعد قبولهم الإيمان      المسيحي، ويعلل المتعصبون تمسكهم بالختان الطقوس الموسوية بالآتي:
1- أنها فرائض إلهية لا يمكن تغييرها.
2- أن السيد المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس لا لينقضه.
هؤلاء يظنون أنه لا يمكن التمتع بالخلاص بدون تنفيذ      الناموس حرفيًا، خاصة الختان وحفظ السبت والأعياد اليهودية وشرائع التطهيرات.      بدونها مصير الإنسان هو الهلاك الأبدي في جهنم. أما المعتدلون فلا ينكرون هاتين      الحقيقيتين، لكنهم يرون أنهما لا يتعارضان مع تحقيق الختان الروحي للذي للحواس،      وممارسة الطقوس بفكرٍ روحيٍ بنَّاء، لا حرفي قاتل. هؤلاء يرون أن غاية الناموس      هو أن يقودنا إلى ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي يبرر المؤمنين به. فالعودة إلى الناموس حرفيًا هو نكوص      وانحراف عن غاية الناموس ذاته.
     2. صعود بولس وبرنابا إلى أورشليم
     "فلما حصل لبولس وبرنابا منازعة ومباحثة ليست      بقليلة معهم، 
     رتّبوا أن يصعد بولس وبرنابا وأناس آخرون منهم 
     إلى الرسل والمشايخ إلى أورشليم، 
     من أجل هذه المسألة". [2]
     هذه هي الزيارة الثالثة للقديس بولس لأورشليم، وهي      الزيارة المعتبرة في رسالة غلاطية (2: 1)، جاءت بعد أربع عشرة سنة من زيارته      الأولى.
زيارته الأولى: بعد أن ظهر له السيد المسيح      بثلاث سنوات، حيث خدم في العربية، انتهت بهروبه من دمشق حيث أنزلوه في زنبيل من      أسوارها، وقد جاء إلى أورشليم والتقى بالرسول بطرس وتعرف عليه ومكث معه خمسة      عشر يوما لم يرَ فيها غيره من الرسل سوى يعقوب أخا الرب (غلا 1: 18، 19)، وكان      ذلك قبل سنة 40م. ونجا من مؤامرة لقتله بصعوبة.
زيارته الثانية: كانت سنة 44م حيث جاء مع بعثة      من أنطاكية لتقديم معونة لفقراء اليهودية أثناء المجاعة، عاد بعدها مسرعًا (أع      11: 30؛ 12: 25).
زيارته الثالثة سنة 49 أو 50م، جاء يحمل ثمار      الكرازة المفرحة ويقدم ذبيحة شكر على عمل الله الفائق، وقد حظي بيمين الشركة من      الثلاثة أعمدة في أورشليم: بطرس ويعقوب أخي الرب الملقب بالبار ويوحنا الحبيب      (غل 2: 6-10). لقد تحققوا من أن الله ائتمن بطرس على إنجيل الختان وائتمن بولس      على إنجيل الأمم.
     إذ حدثت منازعة بخصوص تهود الأمم قبل قبولهم      الإيمان المسيحي، وكان هذا الموضوع حيويًا شعر الرسول بولس أن جهود الكنيسة      تضيع في مباحثات ومنازعات عوض الانشغال بالكرازة وسط الأمم. تزايدت المنازعات      وأخذ بعض اليهود موقفًا متشددًا مما سبب عثرة للداخلين حديثًا إلى الإيمان،      وأخذ الموضوع اتجاهًا جماعيًا لذا صارت الحاجة ملحة إلى قرار مجمعي رسولي حازم.
     يعلق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه      المنازعة بأنها آلت إلى نفع الكنيسة.
 v لا      تنزعجوا بسبب الهراطقة. انظروا هنا في مستهل الكرازة ذاتها كم من هجمات قد      حدثت. لست أتحدث عن أولئك الذين قاموا عليهم من الخارج، فإن هذه تحسب كلا شيء،      بل عن الهجوم الذي في الداخل... ليتنا لا نضطرب إذا وجد هجوم، بل نشكر الله حتى      على هذه إذ هذه بالأكثر تزكينا... الإنسان لا يكون محبًا للحق بدرجة عظيمة،      يتمسك بالحق عندما لا يقوده أحد إلى الانحراف عنه. أما الذي يتمسك بالحق عندما      يحاول كثيرون أن يسحبوه عنه فهذا إنسان مُزكى... هذه الهجمات تأتي لكنها لن      تؤذى بل تكون للمنفعة، وذلك كما يفيد المضطهدون الشهداء بسحبهم إلى      الاستشهاد، ومع هذا فإن هذا السحب ليس بواسطة الله، هكذا هو الحال هنا. ليتنا      لا نتطلع إلى هذا كخسارة، فإن هذا عينه علامة سمو التعليم، أن كثيرين يثورون      على التعليم ليزيفوه.
      القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     لماذا اُختيرت أورشليم لانعقاد مجمع الرسل؟
 1. غالبا ما كان المسيحيون فى ذلك الحين يتطلعون      إلى أورشليم كمصدر سلطة كنسية، حيث هناك تحققت أحداث الخلاص، ومنها انطلقت بذار      الخدمة والكرازة إلى كل العالم. تُحسب الكنيسة في أورشليم الكنيسة الأم حتى      بالنسبة للمسيحيين الذين من أصل أممى.
2. كانت أورشليم تضم أغلب الرسل والمسيحيين أصحاب      الخبرة، وربما كثير من الرسل كانوا يقومون بالكرازة ويعودون إلى أورشليم كمركز      لكل الكنيسة. لذا فهي أفضل موقع لأخذ قرار فيما لم يستقر الأمر فيه بعد، حتى      تنتهى كل المنازعات الخاصة بموقف الأمم المتنصرين.
3. كان أغلب المؤمنين من أصل يهودي، لهذا فمن      الأفضل صدور القرارات هناك حتى لا يأخذوا موقف المعارضة إن صدرت قرارات فى      كنيسة وسط الأمم.
4. كان بعض المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودي يحملون      نوعًا من الضيق بسبب انفتاح الخدمة على الأمم، فكان لزامًا أن يتحققوا من فرح      الرسل ككل بعمل الله وسط الأمم.
      "فهؤلاء بعدما شيعتهم الكنيسة 
     اجتازوا في فينيقيّة والسامرة يخبرونهم برجوع      الأمم،
     وكانوا يسبّبون سرورًا عظيمًا لجميع الاخوة". [3]
 صعد القديسان بولس      وبرنابا إلى أورشليم وآخرون معهما لعقد مجمع رسولي، وفي طريقهم عبروا بفينيقية      (لبنان) والسامرة، فكانوا يتحدثون عن عمل الله وسط الأمم، "وكانوا يسببون      سرورًا عظيمًا لجميع الاخوة". كانت هذه المناطق عامرة بالمؤمنين اليهود غير      المتعصبين، يفرحون بخلاص الأمم وقبولهم للإيمان.
كان القديس بولس ومن معه متهللين بالروح من أجل عمل      الله الفائق وخلاص الكثيرين، لهذا ففي طريقهم إلى أورشليم أرادوا أن يشركوا      الكنائس في الطريق فرحهم الروحي. فالمسيحي مصدر فرح لكل من هم حوله، يقدم      دائمًا الأخبار السارة المفرحة، ليختبر المؤمنون عربون السماء.
      "ولما حضروا إلى أورشليم 
     قبلتهم الكنيسة والرسل والمشايخ،
     فأخبروهم بكل ما صنع اللَّه معهم". [4]
 قبلت الكنيسة في      أورشليم هذا الوفد برضى واستمع الكل لعمل الله وسط الأمم. في وسط هذا الجو      الرائع من الحب والصداقة تحدث القديسان بولس وبرنابا ومن معهما عن عمل الله      معهم. لم يستعرضوا مجهوداتهم، ولا تحدثوا عن أنفسهم، وعن حكمتهم وإمكانياتهم،      بل كان كل الحديث حول نعمة الله الفائقة.
      "ولكن قام أناس من الذين كانوا قد آمنوا من مذهب      الفريسيين
     وقالوا أنه ينبغي أن يختنوا،
     ويوصوا بأن يحفظوا ناموس موسى". [5]
 كانت القيادات الكنسية بلا شك في حرجٍ شديدٍ بين      سرورهم باتساع الخدمة في العالم وخشيتهم غضب المتعصبين من اليهود، خاصة وأن      كنيسة الأمم بدأت تمتد وتتزايد جدًا.
يرى البعض أن بعض الفريسيين قبلوا الإيمان المسيحي      لتأكيد مبدأهم وعقيدتهم في القيامة ضد الصدوقيين، لكن لم يكن ممكنًا لبعضهم أن      يتخلوا عن التمسك بحرفية الناموس. فبعد قبولهم الإيمان المسيحي احتفظوا      بالخميرة القديمة، ليس جميعهم بل بعضهم، هؤلاء رأوا في حفظ الناموس حرفيًا      ضرورة ملزمة قبل دخولهم في الإيمان بالسيد المسيح.
     3. انعقاد أول مجمع كنسي
     "فاجتمع الرسل والمشايخ لينظروا في هذا الأمر. [6]
 اجتمع الرسل مع      الكهنة presbyters لبحث الأمر؛ لم يقل      ليأخذوا قرارات، لكن بروح الحب المتبادل والتواضع أراد الكل مناقشة الأمر فيما      بينهم. لم يرد الرسل أن يأخذوا قرارهم دون الكهنة.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*     4. خطاب بولس الرسول
     "فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة، 
     قام بطرس وقال لهم: 
     أيها الرجال الإخوة،
     أنتم تعلمون أنه منذ أيام قديمة اختار اللَّه      بيننا، 
     أنه بفمي يسمع الأمم كلمة الإنجيل ويؤمنون". [7]
 *يُعتبر هذا      المجمع مثلاً رائعًا للقرارات الكنسية، إذ لم يُحكر على أحد في الرأي، بل      أُعطيت الفرصة للفريقين أن يناقشا الأمر بكل صراحة وانفتاح، في جوٍ من الحب.      ولم نؤخذ القرارات بطريقة تعسفية ولا بتسرعٍ. تمت مباحثات ليست بقليلةٍ بين      الفريقين، وكان بولس وبرنابا يمثلان قيادة الفكر الذي يراه البعض متحررًا، وبعض      المؤمنين الذين من مذهب الفريسيين يمثلون الفريق المتعصب.
وقف القديس بطرس الذي من جانبٍ يمثل كنيسة الختان،      وقد عرف بحفظه للناموس حتى حسبه البعض كمن يقف في مقابل القديس بولس رسول      الأمم، ومن جانب آخر فهو الذي دعاه الروح القدس للكرازة في بيت قائد المائة      الأممي كرنيليوس منذ قرابة عشر سنوات، لذلك يقول: "*منذ أيامٍ قديمة*".      هذه هي آخر إشارة إلى القديس بطرس في سفر الأعمال، وكأن القديس لوقا بعد أن      استعرض عمل الله في خدمته ختم ذلك بتهيئة الجو للخدمة بين الأمم، ليكمل السفر      الدور الخطير الذي قام به رسول الأمم بالكرازة في العالم حتى بلغ العاصمة      ذاتها.
يرى البعض أن الدور الذي قام به الرسول بولس حين      انتهر القديس بطرس وقاومه علانية حين انسحب عن الاشتراك مع المسيحيين الذين من      أصل أممي في تناول الطعام كان له فاعليته (غل 2: 11). هنا يشير القديس إلى عمل      الله معه هذا الذي دعاه لقبول كرنيليوس الأممي في الإيمان، ويعمده هو وأهل      بيته. فقد أظهر القديس بطرس نوعًا من التعجب، كيف يناقش أمر قد استقر فعلاً،      ومع كونه ليس رسولاً للأمم فإن الله دعاه للخدمة بينهم مبكرًا، "*منذ أيام      قديمة*". ما يبحثونه الآن سبق أن ثار في ذهن القديس بطرس وجاءته الإجابة من      السماء حين رأى الملاءة، وصدر له الأمر أن يأكل دون أن يقول عن هذا دنس أو نجس.
كأن الرسول بطرس يتساءل: لقد كرزت لأول أممي بدعوة      عن الله نفسه ولم يحتج أحد على قبوله هو ومن معه الإيمان دون أن يُختتنوا،      فلماذا تحتجون على أولئك الذين يكرز لهم الرسول بولس؟
يرى كثير من الدارسين أن القديس بطرس اتسم بالغيرة      المتقدة نحو الخدمة وخلاص الكل: اليهود كما الأمم، لكنه لم يظهر أنه كان رئيسًا      للمجمع، فإنه لم يقم بافتتاحه ولا أيضًا بختامه، بل بدأ المجمع بالمباحثات      الكثيرة دون الإشارة إلى أسماء المتكلمين، ولا قدم لنا الإنجيلي تفاصيل الحوار.      ربما تحدث القديس بطرس بكونه أكبر الحاضرين سنا، ولأنه اعتاد أن يتكلم (أع 2:      14؛ 3: 6، 12)، هذا بجانب أنه صاحب خبرة إذ وضع في مثل هذا الموقف حين استدعاه      كرنيليوس. أخيرًا فإن كثير من المسيحيين من أصل يهودي يتطلعون إليه كرجلٍ      محافظٍ على الناموس، لأنه رسول الختان، فكان لديهم استعداد أن يسمعوا له في هذا      الشأن. إنه لم يُتهم قط مثل الرسول بولس أنه متحرر من جهة حفظ الناموس حرفيًا.
 *     "واللَّه العارف القلوب شهد لهم 
     معطيًا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا أيضًا". [8]
* الله الفاحص القلوب      وعارف بأسرارها يعلم تمامًا إن كان هؤلاء الأمم بكل إخلاص قد رجعوا إليه بكل      قلوبهم وصاروا له أم لا، وإذ وهبهم روحه القدوس على نفس المستوى كما وهب      اليهود، فأي اعتراض يمكن أن يقدمه الإنسان؟
 *     "ولم يميِّز بيننا وبينهم بشيء 
     إذ طهّر بالإيمان قلوبهم". [9]
* جاءت هذه العبارة      المختصرة جدًا أشبه بثورة داخلية يقوم بها الروح القدس نفسه لتقديم مفهومٍ      عميقٍ للخلاص، يسمو فوق الحرف، ويخترق النفس، ويملك على القلب. إنه الإيمان      الحي العملي بيسوع المسيح المخلص.
لقد انعقد المجمع بخصوص الأمم المتنصرين وموقفهم من      الناموس الموسوي، وهوذا القديس بطرس يكشف عن التحرر من حرف الناموس ليس بالنسبة      للأمم فقط بل وبكل مؤمن، حتى إن كان من أصل يهودي.
يصرح القديس بطرس أنه لا يقدم رأيًا شخصيًا، بل      شهادة الروح القدس نفسه الذي ناله الأمم بواسطة الآب العارف القلوب، وأن الله      لم يميز بين يهودي وأممي في تقديم عطية الروح القدس. "*كما لنا أيضًا*"،      أي بدون أي إجراء طقسي خاص بالناموس. "*ولم يميز بيننا وبينهم*" [٩].
حلول الروح القدس على الأمم هو إعلان عملي عن حكم      الله بخصوص الأمم أنهم قد رجعوا بكل قلوبهم، في إخلاص متمسكين بالإيمان به.      حلوله هو ترحيب الله للأمم لكي يشتركوا مع اليهود في ذات الإيمان بلا محاباة أو      تمييز بينهم. لماذا إذن يُستبعدون كمن هم بعيدون عن اليهود الذين يظنون أنهم      أقدس منهم (إش 56: 5).
لقد صاروا شركاء معنا في ذات الميراث وشركاء الجسد      (أف ٣: ٦)، شركاء في العضوية في جسد السيد المسيح حيث ليس ختان ولا غرلة.
إن كانوا لم يختتنوا ولم يتمموا ناموس موسى حرفيًا      إلا أن الله أظهر أن حفظ هذه العادات ليس بالأمر الضروري لقبول الإنسان لدى      الله، متمتعًا بالشركة معه. لم يعطِ اليهود أية ميزات على الأمم، بل برر الجميع      وقدسهم ووهبهم عطايا الرب على وجه المساواة.
"*طهر بالإيمان قلوبهم*"، فما عجز الناموس عن      أن يفعله في حياة اليهود، إذ لم يكن قادرًا على تطهير القلوب والضمائر الخفية      حققه الإيمان بالمسيح لدى كلٍ من اليهود والأمم. تطهير قلوبهم هي شهادة عملية      عن عدم حاجتهم أو التزامهم بالعادات الخاصة بالشريعة الموسوية.
v تلك      المعموديّة أيضًا التي توهب مرّة للجميع تطهّر بالإيمان. يقول الرسول بطرس في      رسالته: "أعطانا مثالاً لفلك نوح كيف خلص ثماني أنفس بالماء"، مضيفًا: "لا      إزالة وسخ الجسد، بل سؤال ضمير صالح" (راجع 1 بط 3: 20-21)، الذي احتقره الفرّيسيّون وغسلوا      ما هو في الخارج، وتركوا الداخل في فساده.
v من لا      يهتم ويسهر باحثًا عن الوسائل التي بها ينقّي العيون التي تعاين ذاك الذي يشتاق      إليه بحبٍ عميقٍ؟ لقد عبّر الكتاب المقدس عن هذا، قائلاً: "*طهّر بالإيمان      قلوبهم*" [9]. الإيمان باللَّه ينقّي القلب، والقلب النقي يعاين اللََّه...      يلزمنا أن نميّز إيماننا غير مكتفين بالاعتقاد، فالاعتقاد لا يكفي ليكون علّة      تنقية القلب. لقد قيل: "*إذ طهَّر بالإيمان قلوبهم*"، ولكن بأي إيمان غير      ذاك الإيمان الذي عرفه الرسول، قائلاً: "الإيمان العامل بالمحبّة" (غل 5: 6).      هذا الإيمان يميّزنا عن إيمان الشيّاطين وإيمان فاسدي السيرة... ذلك الإيمان      الذي يرجو مواعيد اللََّه. لا يوجد تعريف أكثر دقّة أو كمالاً من هذا التعريف،      ففي هذا الإيمان توجد الأمور الثلاثة التالية:
ذاك الذي *إيمانه *عامل بالمحبّة، والذي      يترجّى مواعيد اللََّه.
*الرجاء *أيضًا مشارك للإيمان، إذ بقدر عدم      رؤيتنا لما نعتقد به يكون الرجاء ضروريًّا لئلا نفشل بسبب عدم رؤيتنا ويأسنا من      أن نراه... فعدم رؤيتنا يحزننا، لكن رجاءنا في الرؤية يعطينا عزاءْ. للرجاء      موضع هنا، وهو مشارك للإيمان.
أيضًا *المحبّة* التي بها نشتاق ونجاهد من أجل      الحصول على الشيء ونلتهب شوقًا، ونجوع ونعطش.
 *     القديس أغسطينوس 
* v يؤمن      الأمم أيضًا به لكي يتبرّروا، ولا يوجد فرق بين يهودي وأممي في الإيمان، فإنّه      إذ يُنزع الختان والغرلة يصيرا واحدًا في المسيح.
 *     أمبروسياستر 
     "فالآن لماذا تجرّبون اللَّه بوضع نيرٍ على عُنق      التلاميذ،
     لم يستطع آباؤنا ولا نحن أن نحمله؟" [10]
* في حزم يوبخ القديس      بطرس المعلمين الذين يتركون الجوهر وهو تطهير القلب بالإيمان ليتمتع بالحضرة      الإلهية، وينشغلوا بتنفيذ عادات حرفية عاجزة عن أن تتسلل إلى القلب لغسله. إنه      بقوة يوبخ الذين يُلزمون الأمم بناموس موسى. جاء حديثه يحمل خفية تحرر حتى      اليهودي من حرف الناموس، لأنه نير لا يستطيع أحد أن يحتمله.
إن كان الله يطهر قلوبهم بالإيمان دون أن يلزمهم      بناموس موسى، فلماذا يتعدون الله نفسه ويجربونه بضغطهم على الأمم، وإلزامهم ما      لا يطلبه الله نفسه منهم؟ لقد قبلهم الله كما هم خلال الإيمان، فلماذا يُغضبون      الله بطلب أمور قد أبطلها، لأنها كانت ظلاً لحقيقةٍ تمت فانتهى الظل.
إذ يقارن الرسول بين التزامات الناموس الحرفية      ونعمة الإيمان يحسب الأولى نيرًا ثقيلاً، والثانية حرية مجد أولاد الله. الأولى      دعاها الرسول بولس "نير العبودية" (غل 5: 1)، لأن النير هو رمز العبودية (1 تي      6: 1)، والحزن (مرا 3: 27)، والعقوبة (مرا 1: 14)؛ والضيق.
نير الناموس يعطل حرية الإيمان، حرية مجد أولاد      الله. لقد جاء السيد المسيح ليعتق الأسرى ويبشر بالحرية (نح 5: 8).
كشف القديس بطرس بكل صراحة عن الأنين الذي في داخله      من جهة ثقل حرفية الناموس على عنقه هو ومن معه كما على أعناق آبائه. فقد جاء      السيد المسيح ليرفع عنا نير حرفية الناموس غير المحتمل ليهبنا نيره الهين أو      الحلو (مت ١١: ٣٠). قدم لنا نير المسيح حتى البرّ الذي في الناموس بلا لوم (في      ٣: ٦)، إذ أكمله تمامًا لحسابنا. لقد أظهر الصليب الفارق بين نير الناموس ونير      المسيح في شخص اللص اليمين. فقد حكم الناموس عليه بالموت في أبشع صورة، لكنه إذ      تطلع بإيمان للسيد، وحوَّله إيمانه إلى عمل بسيط: الشهادة له وسط ضجيج الصالبين      (لو ٢٣: ٤٢)، تمتع بنير المسيح: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس".
طالب القديس بطرس أن نترفق بالآخرين ولا نكون      كالذين "يحزمون أحمالاً ثقيلة عسرة الحمل، ويضعونها على أكتاف الناس، وهم لا      يريدون أن يحركوها بإصبعهم" (مت ٢٣: ٤).
v كان      الناموس محزنًا للإسرائيليّين كاعترافهم، وكما أدرك الرسل الإلهيّون. فقد      وبّخوا الذين كانوا يسعون أن يرجع الذين آمنوا (بالمسيح) إلى ممارسة الطقوس      الناموسيّة... 
لقد علمنا المخلص نفسه ذلك، صارخًا، قائلاً:      "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم؛ احملوا نيري      عليكم وتعلّموا منّي، فإنيّ وديع ومتواضع القلب، فتجدون راحة لنفوسكم" (مت 9:      28). يقول إن الذين هم تحت الناموس كانوا في تعب وثقيلي القلب. وقد دعا نفسه      وديعًا، حيث لم يكن للناموس هذه السمة. إذ يقول بولس: "من يحتقر ناموس موسى،      يموت بدون رحمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود" (عب10: 28). 
يقول (السيد) ويل لكم أيّها الناموسيّون فإنّكم      تأمرون بحزم أحمالٍ مؤلمة لا يمكن احتمالها، تضعونها على من هم تحت الناموس،      بينما أنتم أنفسكم لا تلمسوها.
v كان      الناموس مرًا، إذ كان يعاقب بالموت، وعن هذا شهد بولس: "من يخالف ناموس موسى      فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة" (عب 10: 28). فهو إذن مرّ وغير محتمل للقدماء [10]،      وغير مقبول. لهذا السبب، كما كانت المياه مرّة تمامًا (خر 15: 23)، لكنها صارت      حلوة بالصليب الكريم... فالآن إذ تغيّر الظل إلى التأمل الروحي، فنحن نرى بعيون      العقل سرّ المسيح الذي كان مخفيًا في رموز الناموس، فبالرغم من أن الناموس كان      مرًّا، فقد بطل أن يصير هكذا فيما بعد.
 *     القديس كيرلس الكبير
* v يبدو لي      أن الروح كلي القداسة بدوره يحث المؤمنين أن يقولوا هذه الكلمات: "لنقطع      أغلالهم، ونطرح عنا نيرهم" (مز 2: 3)، ونضع علينا نير الرب الهين. هذه هي      دعوته: "احملوا نيري عليكم، لأن نيري هين وحملي خفيف" (مت 11: 29-30). الآن      يُدعى الناموس نفسه نيرًا بواسطة الرسل القديسين. يقول بطرس المُلهم في سفر      الأعمال: "لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نيرٍ على عنق التلاميذ، لم يستطع آباؤنا ولا      نحن أن نحمله؟"... لنمنع قلوبنا من الرغبة في خضوعها لها (للقيود)، لندحض نير      الناموس. ليتنا لا نعطي أية فرصة للرمز ما لم نفهمه روحيًا؛ ليت الظل يُحسب بلا      نفع ما لم يهتم بسرّ المسيح. 
 *     الأب ثيؤدورت أسقف قورش
* v لقد منعَُ      (الرسل) من أن يكون لهم ثوبان حتى أنهم يرفضون داخليًا وبطريقة كاملة حفظ حرف      الناموس هكذا، فلا يهتم التلاميذ بالخرافات اليهودية، ولا يضعون عليهم نيرًا لم      يقدر هم ولا آباؤهم أن يحتملوه. *إنما يكفيهم ثوب واحد، هذا الثوب الداخلي*.      فإنهم لا يريدون الثوب الخارجي، بل يطلبون ما هو من فوق. فإن يسوع سمح لهم أن      يكون لهم ثوب واحد، وهذا الواحد هو داخلي.
 *     العلامة أوريجينوس
* v يعمل      اللَّه مالا يستطيع الناموس أن يفعله، لهذا نرفض العادات اليهوديّة (الحرفيّة)      على أساس أنّها لا تعنينا، وانّه يستحيل أن يعهد بها لإشباع احتياجات الأمم،      بينما نقبل بفرحٍ النبوّات اليهوديّة التي تضم تنبّؤات تخصّنا.
 *     يوسابيوس القيصري
     "لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح 
     نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضًا". [11]
* بينما نادى      المعلمون اليهود بأن الختان ضروري للخلاص، إذا بالقديس بطرس يظهر أن الأمر      مختلف عن ذلك تمامًا، فإن الأمم يتمتعون بالخلاص تمامًا على مستوى أهل الختان      الذين أمنوا بالسيد المسيح، وكأن الختان لا قيمة له بالنسبة للأممي، لن ينفعه      شيئًا، إنما ما يركز أنظاره عليه هو نعمة السيد المسيح للخلاص.
كشف الرسول بطرس عن ما وراء الإيمان بالسيد المسيح      وهي النعمة الإلهية التي تساند الشخص وتجتذبه، فيتمتع بالخلاص. هذه النعمة      المجانية مقدمة لكل طالبيها: "ليس يهودي ولا يوناني، ليس عبد ولا حرّ، ليس ذكر      ولا أنثى، لأنكم جميعًا واحد في المسيح يسوع" (غل ٣: ٢٨).
v يقول: "*لأَنَّكُمْ      بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ*" لكي لا تدفعك عظمة البركات الموهوبة نحو      التشامخ، لاحظ كيف نزل بك... حتى الإيمان ليس من عندياتنا، لأنه لو لم يأتِ      (المسيح) ولو لم يدعنا كيف كان يمكننا أن نؤمن؟!... عمل الإيمان نفسه ليس من      ذواتنا. إنه عطية الله، ليس من أعمال. ربما تقول هل يكفي الإيمان لخلاصنا؟      كلا...
v اعترف أنك      بالنعمة تخلص، حتى تشعر أن الله هو الدائن... فإن أسندنا لله (أعمالنا الصالحة)      تكون مكافأتنا عن تواضعنا أعظم من المكافأة عن الأعمال نفسها...
v لو كانت      النعمة لا تنتظر ما يتحقق من جانبنا لانسكبت بفيض في كل النفوس، لكنها إذ تطلب      ما هو من جانبنا تسكن في البعض بينما تترك البعض الآخر، ولا تظهر في البعض، لأن      الله يشترط أولاً الاختيار السابق.
 *     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
**     5. حديث بولس وبرنابا
     "فسكت الجمهور كله،
     وكانوا يسمعون برنابا وبولس 
     يحدّثان بجميع ما صنع اللَّه من الآيات والعجائب     
     في الأمم بواسطتهم". [12]
* قدم القديس بطرس      خدمته في بيت كرنيليوس كمثالٍ حي لعمل الروح القدس الذي لم يطالب بختان الأمم      القابلين للإيمان. وأما القديسان بولس وبرنابا فقدما كمًا من أعمال الله      الفائقة وآياته وعجائبه لجذب الكثيرين من الأمم في بلاد كثيرة.
سكت الجمهور _pleethos     _ليستمع إلى عمل الله وسط الأمم.      وكان جمهور الشعب حاضرين في المجمع، ولهم شركة فيه. فمع تسلم الرسل والكهنة      القيادة للمجمع إلا أن الشعب كان له دوره.
لم يذكر القديس لوقا تفاصيل أحاديثهم، لأن سفر      الأعمال في أغلبه هو عرض لعمل الله الفائق بين الأمم، والعجائب والآيات التي      صُنعت بينهم، وكيف تمتع الأمم بمواهب الروح على قدم المساواة مع اليهود، بل      كثيرًا ما أثمر الروح القدس في حياة الأمم أكثر بكثير منه فى حياة اليهود بسبب      غلق الآخرين قلوبهم أمامه.
رفع القديس بطرس القضية إلى الله واهب الروح القدس      بلا تمييز ومقدم النعمة الإلهية للجميع، فهو الذي دعا الأمم، وقد ألزم بطرس      الرسول أن يشهد لهم بالإنجيل بغير إرادته، فمن يقدر أن يحتج؟
كان لزامًا أن يقوم بهذا الدفاع القديس بطرس رسول      الختان، لأن المتعصبين ما كان يمكنهم قبول هذا الدفاع من القديس بولس أو القديس      برنابا.
الآن جاء دور القديسان برنابا وبولس بعد أن مهد      لهما القديس بطرس الطريق، فقدما شهادة عملية بصنع الآيات والعجائب في الأمم      بواسطتهما.
v المعجزات      التي تمّمها (القدّيس بولس) وطاعة الأمم هي دليل على أن بولس تمّم بغرض الإيمان      الذي من أجله أُرسل... إنّه يبذل كل جهد ممكن ليظهر أن كل شيء هو من عمل      اللَّه، وليس من عمله هو.
 *     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
* v تختلف      الآيات عن العجائب في أن الآيات هي معجزات تشير إلى أمور مقبلة، بينما العجائب      هي مجرّد معجزات تتم.
 *     العلامة أوريجينوس 
**     6. حديث يعقوب الختامي
     "وبعدما سكتا أجاب يعقوب قائلاً:
     أيها الرجال الإخوة اسمعوني". [13]
* لعله آخر من آمن      بالسيد المسيح من عائلته حسب الجسد، وقد ظهر له خصيصًا بعد القيامة (١كو ١٥:      ٧). كان معروفًا بيعقوب البار حتى في الأوساط اليهودية، إذ اتسم بالنسك الشديد      والحكمة قبل إيمانه بالسيد المسيح، هذا مع تمسكه الشديد بالناموس والطقوس      اليهودية. وكان له تقديره الخاص بعد أن قبل الإيمان بين اليهود المتنصرين      المتعصبين لناموس موسى حرفيًا.
يبدو أن القديس يعقوب قد سبق أن سمع من القديسين      برنابا وبولس عن عمل الله بين الأمم. وفي المجمع لم يقاطعهما، بل تركهما      يتحدثان بكل ما في قلبيهما حتى صمتا.
تحدث بروح الأخوة المملوءة حبًا في تقدير لكل      الحاضرين: "*أيها الرجال* *الإخوة اسمعوني*".
 *     "سمعان قد أخبر كيف افتقد اللَّه أولاً الأمم،
     ليأخذ منهم شعبًا على اسمه". [14]
* أشار إلى حديث      القديس بطرس وقد ذكره باسمه اليهودي "*سمعان*"، ليجد قبولاً أكثر لدى      اليهود المتعصبين.
 *     "وهذا توافقه أقوال الأنبياء كما هو مكتوب". [15]
* قال القديس يعقوب      الكلمة الأخيرة القاطعة، وهو لا يشير فيها إلى الرؤيا التي شاهدها القديس بطرس      ولا إلى الآيات والعجائب التي تحدث عنها القديسان برنابا وبولسK      لكنه أشار إلى أقوال الأنبياء، فإن هذه هي الشهادة التى لن يقدر اليهودي أن      يقاومها. فما حدث فى ذلك العصر ليس بجديدٍ عنهم، بل سبق فرآه الأنبياء بروح      النبوة. من يقدر أن يقاوم إتمام النبوات؟ لقد تنبأوا عن دعوة الأمم (رو10: 19)،      وقد نادى اليهود الأتقياء بأن المسيا قادم نورًا يشرق على الأمم (لو 2: 32).
 *     "سأرجع بعد هذا،
     وابني أيضًا خيمة داود الساقطة، 
     وأبني أيضًا ردْمها وأُقيمها ثانية". [16]
* هنا أورد القديس يعقوب نبوة كانت تبدو غامضة ويصعب      على اليهود تفسيرها.
عندما كان اليهود يعصون الله ولا يبالون بخلاصهم      وارتباطهم بالله كان الله يتحدث مع الأنبياء كمن فارق شعبه أو كزوج يطلق      امرأته. الآن إذ يقول: "*سأرجع*"، يعلن حضوره وسط شعبه ليملك على قلوبهم،      ويعلن ملكوته فيهم. وكما يقول: "ارجعوا إليّ يقول رب الجنود، فأرجع إليكم".
استخدم القديس يعقوب الترجمة السبعينية للنص. لقد      تنبأ عن سقوط خيمة داود وذلك خلال انقسام المملكة إلى مملكة إسرائيل ومملكة      يهوذا وسقوطهما في السبي. لم تقم هذه الخيمة حتى بعد الرجوع من السبي، إذ كانت      إسرائيل تحت الاستعمار الفارسي فاليوناني ثم الروماني ولم تُبنَ خيمة داود      إلاَّ بمجيء ابن داود الذي أقام كنيسة العهد الجديد عوض كنيسة العهد القديم،      وقد دعا إلى عضويتها جميع الأمم. لقد مسح السيد المسيح بدمه وقيامته عار الشعب،      وأعطاهم وحدة الروح والقلب والفكر، فقامت الكنيسة، إسرائيل الجديد، تبني ما      تهدم، وترد المجد عوض العار. أما سرّ المجد فهو قبول الأمم الإيمان واتحادهم مع      اليهود المتنصرين في قبولهم اسم الرب.
كان علامة تخلية عن شعبه الرافض الحضرة الإلهية هو      خراب الخيمة، أو السماح للأمم بالاستيلاء على تابوت العهد كما في أيام الملك      شاول، أو خراب الهيكل ومدينة أورشليم، وعلامة رجوعه إليهم هي عودة تابوت العهد      أو إعادة بناء الهيكل ومدينة أورشليم.
واضح أن ما ورد هنا في النبوة لا يحمل المعنى      الحرفي بل الرمزي، لأنه النبي يقدم الوعد الإلهي بعد بناء قصر داود، بل وبعد      بناء الهيكل، مع هذا يقول: "ابني خيمة داود الساقطة"، مشيرًا إلى انهيار مملكة      داود، وإقامة مملكة ابن داود الروحية في قلب كل مؤمن كما في وسط المؤمنين      ككنيسة مقدسة وشعب ملوكي.
 *     "لكي يطلب الباقون من الناس الرب، 
     وجميع الأمم الذين دُعي اسمي عليهم، 
     يقول الرب الصانع هذا كله". [17]
* يؤكد هذا الوعد الإلهي على لسان النبي دخول الأمم      إلى التمتع بميزات أولاد الله.
يقصد *بالباقين* من الناس، أي الذين هم غير      يهود، أو الأمم. في الأصل العبرى "أدوم"، وهى تشير إلى البشر أو البشرية أو      الشعب.
 *     "معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله". [18]
* ما يحدث هو تحقيق لخطة الله الأزلية من جهة خلاص      العالم كله.
ذكر القديس يعقوب نبوة عاموس في القرن الثامن ق.م.      حيث تربط بين مجد إسرائيل ودعوة الأمم للإيمان: "في ذلك اليوم أقيم مظلة داود      الساقطة، وأحصن شقوقها، وأقيم ردمها، وأبنيها كأيام الدهر، لكي يرثوا بقية أدوم      وجميع الأمم الذين دُعي اسمي عليهم يقول الرب الصانع هذا" (عا ٩: ١١-١٢). هذا      العمل المجيد، أي قيام خيمة داود الساقطة لتضم في داخلها اليهود والأمم معًا      لشعبٍ واحدٍ، يمثل خطة إلهية معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل. وهي ليست من عمل      إنسانٍ ما وإنما هي أعمال الرب العجيبة.
 *     "لذلك أنا أرى أن لا يُثقَّل على الراجعين إلى      اللَّه من الأمم". [19]
* جاءت الكلمة      اليونانية بمعنى "أقضي"، وهي كلمة قانونية تصدر عن القاضي في إصدار حكمه.
"*لا يُثقَّل*": الإيمان ليس نيرًا ثقيلاً      يلتزم به الشخص، لكنه هبه إلهية تعطي النفس راحة وسلامًا داخليًا.
قدم القديس يعقوب كرئيس للمجمع القرار: "*أرى أن      لا يُثقل على الراجعين إلى الله من الأمم*" [١٩]. وضع القديس القرار الذي به      فصل في القضية، فلم يعد بعد هناك مجال للمناقشة والمنازعة، ثم رفعت جلسة      المجمع.
 *     "بل يرسل إليهم أن يمتنعوا عن 
     نجاسات الأصنام والزنا والمخنوق والدم". [20]
* قدم المجمع أربع      توصيات تمس الحياة السلوكية التي يلتزم بها الأممي الداخل الإيمان وهي:
1. *الامتناع عن نجاسات الأصنام* مثل أكل      اللحوم وشرب الخمر المقدمة ذبائح للأوثان، فهي نجسة في نظر اليهودي. كان أكل هذه اللحوم يعتبر نوعًا من الشركة في      العبادة الوثنية. لهذا كان اليهود يرفضونها تمامًا. هذا لا يعني أن هذه اللحوم      في ذاتها نجسة، لكن من أجل نية الوثنيين أنها جزء من العبادة، ومن أجل نظرة      اليهود إليها يمتنع المؤمن عن أكلها حتى وإن كان ضميره قويًا، متطلعًا إلى أن      كل الخليقة طاهرة. فمن أجل محبته لأخيه صاحب الضمير الضعيف يرفض هذه الأطعمة      متى علم أنها كانت مُقدمة للأوثان. وقد عالج الرسول هذه النقطة في شيء من      التوسع (1 كو 8: 1؛ رو 14).
2. *الامتناع عن الزنا*، فقد عُرف كثير من      الوثنيين بالإباحية الخلقية، كأن تمارس الكاهنات الزنا استرضاء للإله، ولجمع      مال لحساب هيكل الوثن. وممارسة الزنا كنوع من العبادة في الأعياد الرسمية      للآلهة. كانت هذه الرذيلة شائعة بين الأمم على مستوى العالم، تمارس دون خجل أو      حياء، إذ لم يكن يوجد أي قانون بين الوثنيين يمنعها. لذلك كان لابد للمسيحية أن      تأخذ موقفًا واضحًا وصريحًا لمقاومتها.
3. *الامتناع عن أكل المخنوق* من الحيوانات      والطيور، إذ تحسب كجثة ميتة رميمة نجسة (لا ١٧: ١٠؛ تك ٩: ٤).
4. *الامتناع عن شرب الدم*، وهي تكملة للوصية      السابقة، ذلك لأنه يحسب أن الدم هو الحياة، فيه النفس (لا ١٧: ١١). هذا وكان من      عادة بعض الوثنيين حين ينتقمون من شخص يقتلونه ويشربون دمه. كان شرب الدم      شائعًا بين الأمم، يشربونه أثناء تقديم الذبائح وفي إقامة عهود وفي الاحتفالات.
ربّما يتساءل البعض لماذا لم يشر المجمع إلى امتناع      الأمم عن الخطايا والجرائم مثل السرقة والقتل، مكتفيًا بالإشارة إلى ضرورة      امتناعهم عن عبادة الأوثان وأكل المخنوق والدم والزنا. ويجيب *العلامة      أوريجينوس* بأن المجمع أشار فقط إلى ما كان الأمم يحسبونه مباحًا ولا تعاقب      عليه القوانين المدنيّة والجنائيّة للدول. فإن اللَّه يريد أن هذه الجرائم      يعاقب عليها القضاة في العالم وليس ممثلو الكنيسة. تتطلّع الكنيسة إلى قضاة هذا      العالم وحكّامه كخدّام الله الذين يعاقبون الأشرار.
v أما من      جهة الطعام، فلتكن هذه هي قوانينك، إذ توجد عثرات كثيرة من جهته. فالبعض لا      يبالي بما يقدم للأوثان. بينما يدرب البعض نفسه "على عدم أكله"، لكنهم في نفس      الوقت يدينون من يأكلون منه. وهكذا بطرق متنوعة تتدنس نفوس البشر في أمر      الأطعمة بسبب جهلهم الأسباب المعقولة النافعة للأكل أو الامتناع عنه.
فنحن نصوم ممتنعين عن الخمر واللحوم، ليس احتقارًا      لهما كأشياء دنسة، بل بسبب تطلعنا إلى المكافأة. فنستهين بالأمور المادية لكي      نتمتع بالوليمة الروحية العقلية، وإذ نزرع الآن بالدموع نحصد في العالم الآتي      بالفرح (مز 5:126).
احفظ نفسك في أمان فلا تأكل ما يُقدم الأوثان...      فإن هذا الأمر لست أنا وحدي المهتم به، بل والرسل ويهوذا أسقف هذه الكنيسة كان      مملوء غيرة من جهته. فلقد كتب الرسل والشيوخ رسالة جامعة لكل الأمم أنه ينبغي      أن يمتنعوا أولاً عما ذبح للأصنام، ثم عن الدم والمخنوق (راجع أع 20:15، 29).      لأن كثيرين يشربون الدم بصورة وحشية سالكين مثل الكلاب. وأيضًا يتمثلون      بالحيوانات المفترسة التي تفترس المخنوق. أما أنت يا خادم المسيح فاحترس في      الأكل مراعيًا أن تأكل بوقار.
 *     القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
     "لأن موسى منذ أجيال قديمة، 
     له في كل مدينة من يكرز به،
     إذ يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت". [21]
* يرى البعض أن      القديس يعقوب يعلل التوصيات السابقة بأنها لازمة، لأنها تمس حياة اليهودي      الروحية، والتي تستند على أسفار الناموس المقروءة دومًا في المجامع أينما      وجدوا. لهذا يليق بالأممي أن يحمل هذه السمات ذاتها وهي لا تمس طقسًا تعبديًا      بل سلوكًا روحيًا.
*     7. إرسالية إلى أنطاكية
     "حينئذ رأى الرسل والمشايخ مع كل الكنيسة، 
     أن يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما إلى إنطاكية، 
     مع بولس وبرنابا، 
     يهوذا الملقّب برسابا وسيلا،
     رجلين متقدّمين في الاخوة". [22]
 *منذ خمس عشرة      سنة خرج شاول الطرسوسي يحمل رسائل توصية من رؤساء الكهنة لاضطهاد كنيسة المسيح      ومصادرة أموال المسيحيين وقتلهم، وهوذا اليوم يخرج من أورشليم مع برنابا      وبرسابا وسيلا يحملون رسائل من الرسل للترفق بالمؤمنين من الأمم العائدين إلى      كنيسة المسيح حتى يرفع عنهم ثقل حرفية الناموس.
اجتمع رأي الرسل والشيوخ على إرسال بعثة مؤتمنة من      يهوذا برسابا وسيلا، تنقل رأي الكنيسة، وبيدهم رسالة بخط يد الرسل، غالبًا ما      كانت باليونانية. هذه البعثة ترافق الرسولين برنابا وبولس ومن سافر معهما. بهذا      القرار أعطت الكنيسة الفرصة للقديسين بولس وبرنابا للعمل في الكرازة والتبشير      بين الأمم بحرية عوض إضاعة الوقت في منازعاتٍ لا تنتهي.
"*مع كل الكنيسة*": شركة رائعة بين القادة      والشعب حتى في أخذ قرارات جوهرية تمس حياة الكنيسة ومستقبلها.
"*رجلين متقدمين في الإخوة*": أي من بين      القادة أو أراخنة الشعب، أصحاب نفوذ وخبرة في الكنيسة.
 *     "وكتبوا بأيديهم هكذا:
     الرسل والمشايخ والإخوة يهدون سلامًا
     إلى الإخوة الذين من الأمم في إنطاكية وسورية      وكيليكية". [23]
* ساد الكنيسة روح الحب والوحدة، فتكتب الكنيسة التي      في أورشليم إلى أخواتها الكنائس التي في سوريا وكيليكية، بروح التقدير      والاحترام المتبادل. لم تصدر الرسالة عن رسول معين مثل القديس بطرس أو القديس      يعقوب أسقف أورشليم، كمن هو صاحب السلطان، بل صدر عن الرسل والكهنة مع الأراخنة      (الإخوة).
لم تعرف الكنيسة السلطة المنفردة، مهما كانت قدسية      القائد أو مركزه. فاعتماد الباباوية الرومانية على رئاسة القديس بطرس لا أساس      لها، حيث لم يأخذ القديس بطرس مركز الرئاسة ولا اشتهاها، ولا أخذ يعقوب الرسول      كأسقف أورشليم هذا المركز، بل ما كان يشغل الكل روح الوحدة فى تواضع لأجل مجد      الله وحده وبنيان الكنيسة الجامعة (الكاثوليكية).
 *     "إذ قد سمعنا أن أناسًا خارجين من عندنا، 
     أزعجوكم بأقوال،
     مقلِّبين أنفسكم، 
     وقائلين أن تختتنوا، وتحفظوا الناموس الذين نحن لم      نأمرهم". [24]
* في حزمٍ بروح الحق يوبخون المعلمين المنادين      بالتهود، أي حفظ الناموس والعوائد اليهودية الخاصة بالناموس. يبدو هؤلاء انهم      نسبوا هذا التعليم للرسل، لذا التزموا بتوضيح الأمر والكشف عن خداعهم لهم وعدم      صدقهم.
حسبوا هؤلاء المعلمين خوارج، خرجوا عن كنيسة المسيح      وانفصلوا عنا، لم يعودوا ينتسبون إليها. هؤلاء افقدوا المؤمنين سلامهم الداخلي،      وسببوا لهم تشويشًا في الفكر.
"*مقلبين أنفسكم*" أو مدمرين لها، الكلمة      اليونانية تعنى "تجميع الأواني المستخدمة فى بيت بقصد التخلص منها"، وهى      تُستخدم بالنسبة للناهبين واللصوص والأعداء الذين ينهبون الممتلكات. هنا      تُستخدم لمن يسبب ارتباكًا وعدم استقرار للذهن، كما يسلب سلام الفكر ووعيه.
 *     "رأينا وقد صرنا بنفس واحدة، 
     أن نختار رجلين ونرسلهما إليكم، 
     مع حبيبينا برنابا وبولس". [25]
** "رجُلين قد بذلا      أنفسهما لأجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح". [26]
*     شهادة حية للرسولين من الكنيسة أنهما قد بذلا      حياتهما من أجل ملكوت الله ونشر الكلمة.
*     "فقد أرسلنا يهوذا وسيلا،
     وهما يخبرانكم بنفس الأمور شفاهًا". [27]
*     مع ذهاب الرسولين بولس وبرنابا المهتمين بالكرازة      للأمم، ومع بعث رسالة من مجمع الرسل المنعقد في أورشليم، بعثا بمندوبين هما      يهوذا وسيلا ليجيبا على كل أسئلتهم. فلا تكفي الرسالة وحدها، بل مع القراءة      يحتاجون على الاستماع من هذه المبعوثين.
*     "لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن 
     أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً أكثر غير هذه الأشياء      الواجبة". [28]
*     هنا نرى إيمان الحاضرين جميعًا بقيادة الروح القدس      للمجمع الرسولي، وقيادته للكنيسة حسب وعد ربنا يسوع المسيح (مت 18: 18- 20؛ يو      14: 26).
 v قال      الرسل: "*لأنّه قد سُرّ الروح القدس ونحن*" (أع 15: 28). وعندما يقولون: "*قد      سُرّ*"، يشيرون ليس فقط إلى فاعل النعمة، بل أيضًا إلى مصدر تنفيذ ما أوصى      به.
*القديس أمبروسيوس *
*"أن**      تمتنعوا عمّا ذبح للأصنام، *
*وعن الدم والمخنوق والزنى، *
*التي إن حفظتم أنفسكم منها فنعمًا تفعلون، *
*كونوا معافين". [29]*
     أُفتتح المجمع تحت قيادة الروح القدس، وبدأ القديس      بطرس خطابه بإيضاح أن ما يستعرضه ليس رأيه الشخصي، بل ما ألزمه به الروح القدس      حين طلب منه أن يكرز في بيت كرنيليوس الأممي. وها هو المجمع يختم بأن القرار قد      صدر بناء على رأي الروح القدس العامل في حياة الرسل والمتجاوبين معه.
     لقد شعر الرسل أن الجلسة كلها كانت تحت ظل الروح      القدس وقيادته.
 v كانوا كمن      يقوتون أطفالاً صغار، فأعطوهم لبنًا ليشربوا وليس طعامًا (1 كو 3: 2) فلم يضعوا      لهم أحكامًا خاصة بالعفة ولا قدموا تلميحا عن البتولية، ولا حثوهم على الصوم      ،ولم يكرروا التوجيهات المقدمة للرسل في الإنجيل، أن لا يكون لهم ثوبين، ولا      كيس ولا مال في مناطق ولا عصا في أيديهم ولا أحذية في أقدامهم (مت 10: 10، لو      10: 5). وبالتأكيد لم يأمروهم أنهم إن أرادوا أن يكونوا كاملين يبيعوا كل ما      لهم ويعطوه للفقراء ويأتوا ليتبعوه (مت 19: 21).
*القديس جيروم* 
"*فنعمًا تفعلون*" أي تعملون ما هو صحيح وحق.
*"كونوا معافين*"، وهو اصطلاح وداعي يحمل معنى      "كونوا أصحاء وأقوياء".
*     8. تعزية في أنطاكية
     "فهؤلاء لمّا أطلقوا،
     جاءوا إلى إنطاكية،
     وجمعوا الجمهور ودفعوا الرسالة". [30]
     "فلما قرأوها فرحوا لسبب التعزية". [31]
*     قدمت هذه الرسالة الرسولية إلى الشعب فرحًا وتعزية      ليست بقليلةٍ، فمن جهة وضعت حدًا للنزاعات الداخلية، بل وربما للصراعات الفكرية      للشخص الواحد بين رغبته في التمتع بحرية مجد أولاد الله وخشيته أن يُحسب كاسرًا      لناموس موسى الذي تسلمه من الله. ومن جانب آخر فقد شعر المؤمنون الذين من أصل      أممي باتساع فكر الكنيسة واهتمامها بالروح لا بالحرف القاتل، مع الحب الحقيقي      حيث شعرت كنيسة أورشليم بقيادتها بثقل النير الذى يود المعلمون المنادون      بالتهود أن يضعوه على عنقهم.
     جاءت الرسالة ليست في صيغة حكم صادر عن محكمة، أو      قرار صادر عن صاحب سلطة، وإنما مع روح الحزم حملت الرسالة لمسات حب صادقة      وأمينة، تشع بالروح المفرح.
*"ويهوذا وسيلا إذ      كانا هما أيضًا نبيّين،*
*وعظا الإخوة بكلامٍ كثيرٍ وشدّداهم". [32]*
كان يهوذا      وسيلا نبيين، أي كارزين بالأمور المستقبلية والحياة الأبدية، لهما موهبة الكلمة      الجذابة للنفوس. يبدو أن بولس وبرنابا قد أعطيا الفرصة لهما للحديث مع الشعب      والقادة ليجيبا على كل أسئلتهم حتى لا يُتهم الرسولان بولس وبرنابا أنهما      متحرران لا يباليان بالناموس.
*"ثم بعدما صرفا      زمانًا،*
*أُطلقا بسلام من الإخوة إلى الرسل". [33]*
لم يكونا في      عجلة، بل صرفا زمانًا ليس فقط لإقناع المؤمنين اليهود بعدم إلزام الذين من      الأمم بحمل نير الناموس، وإنما لخدمة الشعب وبنيانهم الروحي، فمزجا الفكر      االلاهوتي بالحياة العملية الروحية.
نجحا فى مهمتهما وامتلأت الكنيسة سلامًا وعادا إلى      أورشليم يبلغان الرسل بالأخبار السارة.
*"ولكن سيلا رأى أن      يلبث هناك". [34]*
هذه العبارة لم      ترد في كثير من النسخ القديمة خاصة القبطية والسريانية والعربية، وجاءت في      الفولجاتا: "استحسن سيلا أن يبقى، بينما ذهب يهوذا وحده إلى أورشليم".
 *     "أمّا بولس وبرنابا فأقاما في إنطاكية، 
     يعلّمان ويبشّران مع آخرين كثيرين أيضًا بكلمة      الرب". [35]
* v لم يمكثا      في إنطاكية ليس إلا، وإنما كان يعلمان. بماذا كانا يعلمان وبماذا كان يبشران؟      كلاهما كان يعلمان الذين كانوا بالفعل مؤمنين، ويبشران الذين لم يكونوا بعد قد      صاروا هكذا.
 *     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
* لا نعرف المدة التي قضاها الرسولان بولس وبرنابا في      انطاكية. يرى البعض أنه في هذه الفترة حدث الخلاف بين القديسين بطرس وبولس      الوارد في غل 2: 11-12.
*     9. خلاف بين بولس وبرنابا
 **"ثم بعد أيام قال      بولس لبرنابا:*
*لنرجع ونفتقد اخوتنا في كل مدينة نادينا فيها بكلمة      الرب كيف هم". [36]*
لم يشغل نجاح      خدمة القديسين بولس وبرنابا في أنطاكية في جو يسوده الهدوء والسلام عن اهتمام      القديس بولس باخوته الذين سبق فكرز لهم مع القديس برنابا، فإشتهي أن يروي ما قد      غرسه، وأن يفتقد الإخوة. إحساس القديس بولس بمسئوليته نحو الكرازة بين الأمم لم      يكن يفارقه، فأراد أن ينطلق برحلة تبشيرية، مع إدراكه بالمتاعب والضيقات التي      تحل به أثناء رحلاته. 
مع مركز الرسول بولس الأبوي الفائق، خاصة في المدن      التي أنشأ فيها الكنائس، ومع تأكيده انه ليس الكل آباء، حاسبا نفسه انه قد      ولدهم في إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح، يدعو القديس بولس كل أعضاء الكنيسة: أساقفة      وكهنة وشعب "إخوتنا".
سأله أن يذهبا معا إلى الكنائس إلى كرزا فيها      وأسساها لينظروا "كيف هم" يفتقد الكنائس، ويشاركها فرحها وتعزياتها بالروح      القدس، وآلامها وضيقاتها... يمارسا شركة الحب العملي.


تـــابع...

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*     4. خطاب بولس الرسول
     "فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة، 
     قام بطرس وقال لهم: 
     أيها الرجال الإخوة،
     أنتم تعلمون أنه منذ أيام قديمة اختار اللَّه      بيننا، 
     أنه بفمي يسمع الأمم كلمة الإنجيل ويؤمنون". [7]
 يُعتبر هذا      المجمع مثلاً رائعًا للقرارات الكنسية، إذ لم يُحكر على أحد في الرأي، بل      أُعطيت الفرصة للفريقين أن يناقشا الأمر بكل صراحة وانفتاح، في جوٍ من الحب.      ولم نؤخذ القرارات بطريقة تعسفية ولا بتسرعٍ. تمت مباحثات ليست بقليلةٍ بين      الفريقين، وكان بولس وبرنابا يمثلان قيادة الفكر الذي يراه البعض متحررًا، وبعض      المؤمنين الذين من مذهب الفريسيين يمثلون الفريق المتعصب.
وقف القديس بطرس الذي من جانبٍ يمثل كنيسة الختان،      وقد عرف بحفظه للناموس حتى حسبه البعض كمن يقف في مقابل القديس بولس رسول      الأمم، ومن جانب آخر فهو الذي دعاه الروح القدس للكرازة في بيت قائد المائة      الأممي كرنيليوس منذ قرابة عشر سنوات، لذلك يقول: "منذ أيامٍ قديمة".      هذه هي آخر إشارة إلى القديس بطرس في سفر الأعمال، وكأن القديس لوقا بعد أن      استعرض عمل الله في خدمته ختم ذلك بتهيئة الجو للخدمة بين الأمم، ليكمل السفر      الدور الخطير الذي قام به رسول الأمم بالكرازة في العالم حتى بلغ العاصمة      ذاتها.
يرى البعض أن الدور الذي قام به الرسول بولس حين      انتهر القديس بطرس وقاومه علانية حين انسحب عن الاشتراك مع المسيحيين الذين من      أصل أممي في تناول الطعام كان له فاعليته (غل 2: 11). هنا يشير القديس إلى عمل      الله معه هذا الذي دعاه لقبول كرنيليوس الأممي في الإيمان، ويعمده هو وأهل      بيته. فقد أظهر القديس بطرس نوعًا من التعجب، كيف يناقش أمر قد استقر فعلاً،      ومع كونه ليس رسولاً للأمم فإن الله دعاه للخدمة بينهم مبكرًا، "منذ أيام      قديمة". ما يبحثونه الآن سبق أن ثار في ذهن القديس بطرس وجاءته الإجابة من      السماء حين رأى الملاءة، وصدر له الأمر أن يأكل دون أن يقول عن هذا دنس أو نجس.
كأن الرسول بطرس يتساءل: لقد كرزت لأول أممي بدعوة      عن الله نفسه ولم يحتج أحد على قبوله هو ومن معه الإيمان دون أن يُختتنوا،      فلماذا تحتجون على أولئك الذين يكرز لهم الرسول بولس؟
يرى كثير من الدارسين أن القديس بطرس اتسم بالغيرة      المتقدة نحو الخدمة وخلاص الكل: اليهود كما الأمم، لكنه لم يظهر أنه كان رئيسًا      للمجمع، فإنه لم يقم بافتتاحه ولا أيضًا بختامه، بل بدأ المجمع بالمباحثات      الكثيرة دون الإشارة إلى أسماء المتكلمين، ولا قدم لنا الإنجيلي تفاصيل الحوار.      ربما تحدث القديس بطرس بكونه أكبر الحاضرين سنا، ولأنه اعتاد أن يتكلم (أع 2:      14؛ 3: 6، 12)، هذا بجانب أنه صاحب خبرة إذ وضع في مثل هذا الموقف حين استدعاه      كرنيليوس. أخيرًا فإن كثير من المسيحيين من أصل يهودي يتطلعون إليه كرجلٍ      محافظٍ على الناموس، لأنه رسول الختان، فكان لديهم استعداد أن يسمعوا له في هذا      الشأن. إنه لم يُتهم قط مثل الرسول بولس أنه متحرر من جهة حفظ الناموس حرفيًا.
         "واللَّه العارف القلوب شهد لهم 
     معطيًا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا أيضًا". [8]
الله الفاحص القلوب      وعارف بأسرارها يعلم تمامًا إن كان هؤلاء الأمم بكل إخلاص قد رجعوا إليه بكل      قلوبهم وصاروا له أم لا، وإذ وهبهم روحه القدوس على نفس المستوى كما وهب      اليهود، فأي اعتراض يمكن أن يقدمه الإنسان؟
         "ولم يميِّز بيننا وبينهم بشيء 
     إذ طهّر بالإيمان قلوبهم". [9]
جاءت هذه العبارة      المختصرة جدًا أشبه بثورة داخلية يقوم بها الروح القدس نفسه لتقديم مفهومٍ      عميقٍ للخلاص، يسمو فوق الحرف، ويخترق النفس، ويملك على القلب. إنه الإيمان      الحي العملي بيسوع المسيح المخلص.
لقد انعقد المجمع بخصوص الأمم المتنصرين وموقفهم من      الناموس الموسوي، وهوذا القديس بطرس يكشف عن التحرر من حرف الناموس ليس بالنسبة      للأمم فقط بل وبكل مؤمن، حتى إن كان من أصل يهودي.
يصرح القديس بطرس أنه لا يقدم رأيًا شخصيًا، بل      شهادة الروح القدس نفسه الذي ناله الأمم بواسطة الآب العارف القلوب، وأن الله      لم يميز بين يهودي وأممي في تقديم عطية الروح القدس. "كما لنا أيضًا"،      أي بدون أي إجراء طقسي خاص بالناموس. "ولم يميز بيننا وبينهم" [٩].
حلول الروح القدس على الأمم هو إعلان عملي عن حكم      الله بخصوص الأمم أنهم قد رجعوا بكل قلوبهم، في إخلاص متمسكين بالإيمان به.      حلوله هو ترحيب الله للأمم لكي يشتركوا مع اليهود في ذات الإيمان بلا محاباة أو      تمييز بينهم. لماذا إذن يُستبعدون كمن هم بعيدون عن اليهود الذين يظنون أنهم      أقدس منهم (إش 56: 5).
لقد صاروا شركاء معنا في ذات الميراث وشركاء الجسد      (أف ٣: ٦)، شركاء في العضوية في جسد السيد المسيح حيث ليس ختان ولا غرلة.
إن كانوا لم يختتنوا ولم يتمموا ناموس موسى حرفيًا      إلا أن الله أظهر أن حفظ هذه العادات ليس بالأمر الضروري لقبول الإنسان لدى      الله، متمتعًا بالشركة معه. لم يعطِ اليهود أية ميزات على الأمم، بل برر الجميع      وقدسهم ووهبهم عطايا الرب على وجه المساواة.
"طهر بالإيمان قلوبهم"، فما عجز الناموس عن      أن يفعله في حياة اليهود، إذ لم يكن قادرًا على تطهير القلوب والضمائر الخفية      حققه الإيمان بالمسيح لدى كلٍ من اليهود والأمم. تطهير قلوبهم هي شهادة عملية      عن عدم حاجتهم أو التزامهم بالعادات الخاصة بالشريعة الموسوية.
v تلك      المعموديّة أيضًا التي توهب مرّة للجميع تطهّر بالإيمان. يقول الرسول بطرس في      رسالته: "أعطانا مثالاً لفلك نوح كيف خلص ثماني أنفس بالماء"، مضيفًا: "لا      إزالة وسخ الجسد، بل سؤال ضمير صالح" (راجع 1 بط 3: 20-21)، الذي احتقره الفرّيسيّون وغسلوا      ما هو في الخارج، وتركوا الداخل في فساده.
v من لا      يهتم ويسهر باحثًا عن الوسائل التي بها ينقّي العيون التي تعاين ذاك الذي يشتاق      إليه بحبٍ عميقٍ؟ لقد عبّر الكتاب المقدس عن هذا، قائلاً: "طهّر بالإيمان      قلوبهم" [9]. الإيمان باللَّه ينقّي القلب، والقلب النقي يعاين اللََّه...      يلزمنا أن نميّز إيماننا غير مكتفين بالاعتقاد، فالاعتقاد لا يكفي ليكون علّة      تنقية القلب. لقد قيل: "إذ طهَّر بالإيمان قلوبهم"، ولكن بأي إيمان غير      ذاك الإيمان الذي عرفه الرسول، قائلاً: "الإيمان العامل بالمحبّة" (غل 5: 6).      هذا الإيمان يميّزنا عن إيمان الشيّاطين وإيمان فاسدي السيرة... ذلك الإيمان      الذي يرجو مواعيد اللََّه. لا يوجد تعريف أكثر دقّة أو كمالاً من هذا التعريف،      ففي هذا الإيمان توجد الأمور الثلاثة التالية:
ذاك الذي إيمانه عامل بالمحبّة، والذي      يترجّى مواعيد اللََّه.
الرجاء أيضًا مشارك للإيمان، إذ بقدر عدم      رؤيتنا لما نعتقد به يكون الرجاء ضروريًّا لئلا نفشل بسبب عدم رؤيتنا ويأسنا من      أن نراه... فعدم رؤيتنا يحزننا، لكن رجاءنا في الرؤية يعطينا عزاءْ. للرجاء      موضع هنا، وهو مشارك للإيمان.
أيضًا المحبّة التي بها نشتاق ونجاهد من أجل      الحصول على الشيء ونلتهب شوقًا، ونجوع ونعطش.
         القديس أغسطينوس 
v يؤمن      الأمم أيضًا به لكي يتبرّروا، ولا يوجد فرق بين يهودي وأممي في الإيمان، فإنّه      إذ يُنزع الختان والغرلة يصيرا واحدًا في المسيح.
         أمبروسياستر 
     "فالآن لماذا تجرّبون اللَّه بوضع نيرٍ على عُنق      التلاميذ،
     لم يستطع آباؤنا ولا نحن أن نحمله؟" [10]
في حزم يوبخ القديس      بطرس المعلمين الذين يتركون الجوهر وهو تطهير القلب بالإيمان ليتمتع بالحضرة      الإلهية، وينشغلوا بتنفيذ عادات حرفية عاجزة عن أن تتسلل إلى القلب لغسله. إنه      بقوة يوبخ الذين يُلزمون الأمم بناموس موسى. جاء حديثه يحمل خفية تحرر حتى      اليهودي من حرف الناموس، لأنه نير لا يستطيع أحد أن يحتمله.
إن كان الله يطهر قلوبهم بالإيمان دون أن يلزمهم      بناموس موسى، فلماذا يتعدون الله نفسه ويجربونه بضغطهم على الأمم، وإلزامهم ما      لا يطلبه الله نفسه منهم؟ لقد قبلهم الله كما هم خلال الإيمان، فلماذا يُغضبون      الله بطلب أمور قد أبطلها، لأنها كانت ظلاً لحقيقةٍ تمت فانتهى الظل.
إذ يقارن الرسول بين التزامات الناموس الحرفية      ونعمة الإيمان يحسب الأولى نيرًا ثقيلاً، والثانية حرية مجد أولاد الله. الأولى      دعاها الرسول بولس "نير العبودية" (غل 5: 1)، لأن النير هو رمز العبودية (1 تي      6: 1)، والحزن (مرا 3: 27)، والعقوبة (مرا 1: 14)؛ والضيق.
نير الناموس يعطل حرية الإيمان، حرية مجد أولاد      الله. لقد جاء السيد المسيح ليعتق الأسرى ويبشر بالحرية (نح 5: 8).
كشف القديس بطرس بكل صراحة عن الأنين الذي في داخله      من جهة ثقل حرفية الناموس على عنقه هو ومن معه كما على أعناق آبائه. فقد جاء      السيد المسيح ليرفع عنا نير حرفية الناموس غير المحتمل ليهبنا نيره الهين أو      الحلو (مت ١١: ٣٠). قدم لنا نير المسيح حتى البرّ الذي في الناموس بلا لوم (في      ٣: ٦)، إذ أكمله تمامًا لحسابنا. لقد أظهر الصليب الفارق بين نير الناموس ونير      المسيح في شخص اللص اليمين. فقد حكم الناموس عليه بالموت في أبشع صورة، لكنه إذ      تطلع بإيمان للسيد، وحوَّله إيمانه إلى عمل بسيط: الشهادة له وسط ضجيج الصالبين      (لو ٢٣: ٤٢)، تمتع بنير المسيح: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس".
طالب القديس بطرس أن نترفق بالآخرين ولا نكون      كالذين "يحزمون أحمالاً ثقيلة عسرة الحمل، ويضعونها على أكتاف الناس، وهم لا      يريدون أن يحركوها بإصبعهم" (مت ٢٣: ٤).
v كان      الناموس محزنًا للإسرائيليّين كاعترافهم، وكما أدرك الرسل الإلهيّون. فقد      وبّخوا الذين كانوا يسعون أن يرجع الذين آمنوا (بالمسيح) إلى ممارسة الطقوس      الناموسيّة... 
لقد علمنا المخلص نفسه ذلك، صارخًا، قائلاً:      "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم؛ احملوا نيري      عليكم وتعلّموا منّي، فإنيّ وديع ومتواضع القلب، فتجدون راحة لنفوسكم" (مت 9:      28). يقول إن الذين هم تحت الناموس كانوا في تعب وثقيلي القلب. وقد دعا نفسه      وديعًا، حيث لم يكن للناموس هذه السمة. إذ يقول بولس: "من يحتقر ناموس موسى،      يموت بدون رحمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود" (عب10: 28). 
يقول (السيد) ويل لكم أيّها الناموسيّون فإنّكم      تأمرون بحزم أحمالٍ مؤلمة لا يمكن احتمالها، تضعونها على من هم تحت الناموس،      بينما أنتم أنفسكم لا تلمسوها.
v كان      الناموس مرًا، إذ كان يعاقب بالموت، وعن هذا شهد بولس: "من يخالف ناموس موسى      فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة" (عب 10: 28). فهو إذن مرّ وغير محتمل للقدماء [10]،      وغير مقبول. لهذا السبب، كما كانت المياه مرّة تمامًا (خر 15: 23)، لكنها صارت      حلوة بالصليب الكريم... فالآن إذ تغيّر الظل إلى التأمل الروحي، فنحن نرى بعيون      العقل سرّ المسيح الذي كان مخفيًا في رموز الناموس، فبالرغم من أن الناموس كان      مرًّا، فقد بطل أن يصير هكذا فيما بعد.
         القديس كيرلس الكبير
v يبدو لي      أن الروح كلي القداسة بدوره يحث المؤمنين أن يقولوا هذه الكلمات: "لنقطع      أغلالهم، ونطرح عنا نيرهم" (مز 2: 3)، ونضع علينا نير الرب الهين. هذه هي      دعوته: "احملوا نيري عليكم، لأن نيري هين وحملي خفيف" (مت 11: 29-30). الآن      يُدعى الناموس نفسه نيرًا بواسطة الرسل القديسين. يقول بطرس المُلهم في سفر      الأعمال: "لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نيرٍ على عنق التلاميذ، لم يستطع آباؤنا ولا      نحن أن نحمله؟"... لنمنع قلوبنا من الرغبة في خضوعها لها (للقيود)، لندحض نير      الناموس. ليتنا لا نعطي أية فرصة للرمز ما لم نفهمه روحيًا؛ ليت الظل يُحسب بلا      نفع ما لم يهتم بسرّ المسيح. 
         الأب ثيؤدورت أسقف قورش
v لقد منعَُ      (الرسل) من أن يكون لهم ثوبان حتى أنهم يرفضون داخليًا وبطريقة كاملة حفظ حرف      الناموس هكذا، فلا يهتم التلاميذ بالخرافات اليهودية، ولا يضعون عليهم نيرًا لم      يقدر هم ولا آباؤهم أن يحتملوه. إنما يكفيهم ثوب واحد، هذا الثوب الداخلي.      فإنهم لا يريدون الثوب الخارجي، بل يطلبون ما هو من فوق. فإن يسوع سمح لهم أن      يكون لهم ثوب واحد، وهذا الواحد هو داخلي.
         العلامة أوريجينوس
v يعمل      اللَّه مالا يستطيع الناموس أن يفعله، لهذا نرفض العادات اليهوديّة (الحرفيّة)      على أساس أنّها لا تعنينا، وانّه يستحيل أن يعهد بها لإشباع احتياجات الأمم،      بينما نقبل بفرحٍ النبوّات اليهوديّة التي تضم تنبّؤات تخصّنا.
         يوسابيوس القيصري
     "لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح 
     نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضًا". [11]
بينما نادى      المعلمون اليهود بأن الختان ضروري للخلاص، إذا بالقديس بطرس يظهر أن الأمر      مختلف عن ذلك تمامًا، فإن الأمم يتمتعون بالخلاص تمامًا على مستوى أهل الختان      الذين أمنوا بالسيد المسيح، وكأن الختان لا قيمة له بالنسبة للأممي، لن ينفعه      شيئًا، إنما ما يركز أنظاره عليه هو نعمة السيد المسيح للخلاص.
كشف الرسول بطرس عن ما وراء الإيمان بالسيد المسيح      وهي النعمة الإلهية التي تساند الشخص وتجتذبه، فيتمتع بالخلاص. هذه النعمة      المجانية مقدمة لكل طالبيها: "ليس يهودي ولا يوناني، ليس عبد ولا حرّ، ليس ذكر      ولا أنثى، لأنكم جميعًا واحد في المسيح يسوع" (غل ٣: ٢٨).
v يقول: "لأَنَّكُمْ      بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ" لكي لا تدفعك عظمة البركات الموهوبة نحو      التشامخ، لاحظ كيف نزل بك... حتى الإيمان ليس من عندياتنا، لأنه لو لم يأتِ      (المسيح) ولو لم يدعنا كيف كان يمكننا أن نؤمن؟!... عمل الإيمان نفسه ليس من      ذواتنا. إنه عطية الله، ليس من أعمال. ربما تقول هل يكفي الإيمان لخلاصنا؟      كلا...
v اعترف أنك      بالنعمة تخلص، حتى تشعر أن الله هو الدائن... فإن أسندنا لله (أعمالنا الصالحة)      تكون مكافأتنا عن تواضعنا أعظم من المكافأة عن الأعمال نفسها...
v لو كانت      النعمة لا تنتظر ما يتحقق من جانبنا لانسكبت بفيض في كل النفوس، لكنها إذ تطلب      ما هو من جانبنا تسكن في البعض بينما تترك البعض الآخر، ولا تظهر في البعض، لأن      الله يشترط أولاً الاختيار السابق.
         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
* *     5. حديث بولس وبرنابا
     "فسكت الجمهور كله،
     وكانوا يسمعون برنابا وبولس 
     يحدّثان بجميع ما صنع اللَّه من الآيات والعجائب     
     في الأمم بواسطتهم". [12]
قدم القديس بطرس      خدمته في بيت كرنيليوس كمثالٍ حي لعمل الروح القدس الذي لم يطالب بختان الأمم      القابلين للإيمان. وأما القديسان بولس وبرنابا فقدما كمًا من أعمال الله      الفائقة وآياته وعجائبه لجذب الكثيرين من الأمم في بلاد كثيرة.
سكت الجمهور pleethosليستمع إلى عمل الله وسط الأمم.      وكان جمهور الشعب حاضرين في المجمع، ولهم شركة فيه. فمع تسلم الرسل والكهنة      القيادة للمجمع إلا أن الشعب كان له دوره.
لم يذكر القديس لوقا تفاصيل أحاديثهم، لأن سفر      الأعمال في أغلبه هو عرض لعمل الله الفائق بين الأمم، والعجائب والآيات التي      صُنعت بينهم، وكيف تمتع الأمم بمواهب الروح على قدم المساواة مع اليهود، بل      كثيرًا ما أثمر الروح القدس في حياة الأمم أكثر بكثير منه فى حياة اليهود بسبب      غلق الآخرين قلوبهم أمامه.
رفع القديس بطرس القضية إلى الله واهب الروح القدس      بلا تمييز ومقدم النعمة الإلهية للجميع، فهو الذي دعا الأمم، وقد ألزم بطرس      الرسول أن يشهد لهم بالإنجيل بغير إرادته، فمن يقدر أن يحتج؟
كان لزامًا أن يقوم بهذا الدفاع القديس بطرس رسول      الختان، لأن المتعصبين ما كان يمكنهم قبول هذا الدفاع من القديس بولس أو القديس      برنابا.
الآن جاء دور القديسان برنابا وبولس بعد أن مهد      لهما القديس بطرس الطريق، فقدما شهادة عملية بصنع الآيات والعجائب في الأمم      بواسطتهما.
v المعجزات      التي تمّمها (القدّيس بولس) وطاعة الأمم هي دليل على أن بولس تمّم بغرض الإيمان      الذي من أجله أُرسل... إنّه يبذل كل جهد ممكن ليظهر أن كل شيء هو من عمل      اللَّه، وليس من عمله هو.
         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
v تختلف      الآيات عن العجائب في أن الآيات هي معجزات تشير إلى أمور مقبلة، بينما العجائب      هي مجرّد معجزات تتم.
         العلامة أوريجينوس 
* *     6. حديث يعقوب الختامي
     "وبعدما سكتا أجاب يعقوب قائلاً:
     أيها الرجال الإخوة اسمعوني". [13]
لعله آخر من آمن      بالسيد المسيح من عائلته حسب الجسد، وقد ظهر له خصيصًا بعد القيامة (١كو ١٥:      ٧). كان معروفًا بيعقوب البار حتى في الأوساط اليهودية، إذ اتسم بالنسك الشديد      والحكمة قبل إيمانه بالسيد المسيح، هذا مع تمسكه الشديد بالناموس والطقوس      اليهودية. وكان له تقديره الخاص بعد أن قبل الإيمان بين اليهود المتنصرين      المتعصبين لناموس موسى حرفيًا.
يبدو أن القديس يعقوب قد سبق أن سمع من القديسين      برنابا وبولس عن عمل الله بين الأمم. وفي المجمع لم يقاطعهما، بل تركهما      يتحدثان بكل ما في قلبيهما حتى صمتا.
تحدث بروح الأخوة المملوءة حبًا في تقدير لكل      الحاضرين: "أيها الرجال الإخوة اسمعوني".
         "سمعان قد أخبر كيف افتقد اللَّه أولاً الأمم،
     ليأخذ منهم شعبًا على اسمه". [14]
أشار إلى حديث      القديس بطرس وقد ذكره باسمه اليهودي "سمعان"، ليجد قبولاً أكثر لدى      اليهود المتعصبين.
         "وهذا توافقه أقوال الأنبياء كما هو مكتوب". [15]
قال القديس يعقوب      الكلمة الأخيرة القاطعة، وهو لا يشير فيها إلى الرؤيا التي شاهدها القديس بطرس      ولا إلى الآيات والعجائب التي تحدث عنها القديسان برنابا وبولسK      لكنه أشار إلى أقوال الأنبياء، فإن هذه هي الشهادة التى لن يقدر اليهودي أن      يقاومها. فما حدث فى ذلك العصر ليس بجديدٍ عنهم، بل سبق فرآه الأنبياء بروح      النبوة. من يقدر أن يقاوم إتمام النبوات؟ لقد تنبأوا عن دعوة الأمم (رو10: 19)،      وقد نادى اليهود الأتقياء بأن المسيا قادم نورًا يشرق على الأمم (لو 2: 32).
         "سأرجع بعد هذا،
     وابني أيضًا خيمة داود الساقطة، 
     وأبني أيضًا ردْمها وأُقيمها ثانية". [16]
هنا أورد القديس يعقوب نبوة كانت تبدو غامضة ويصعب      على اليهود تفسيرها.
عندما كان اليهود يعصون الله ولا يبالون بخلاصهم      وارتباطهم بالله كان الله يتحدث مع الأنبياء كمن فارق شعبه أو كزوج يطلق      امرأته. الآن إذ يقول: "سأرجع"، يعلن حضوره وسط شعبه ليملك على قلوبهم،      ويعلن ملكوته فيهم. وكما يقول: "ارجعوا إليّ يقول رب الجنود، فأرجع إليكم".
استخدم القديس يعقوب الترجمة السبعينية للنص. لقد      تنبأ عن سقوط خيمة داود وذلك خلال انقسام المملكة إلى مملكة إسرائيل ومملكة      يهوذا وسقوطهما في السبي. لم تقم هذه الخيمة حتى بعد الرجوع من السبي، إذ كانت      إسرائيل تحت الاستعمار الفارسي فاليوناني ثم الروماني ولم تُبنَ خيمة داود      إلاَّ بمجيء ابن داود الذي أقام كنيسة العهد الجديد عوض كنيسة العهد القديم،      وقد دعا إلى عضويتها جميع الأمم. لقد مسح السيد المسيح بدمه وقيامته عار الشعب،      وأعطاهم وحدة الروح والقلب والفكر، فقامت الكنيسة، إسرائيل الجديد، تبني ما      تهدم، وترد المجد عوض العار. أما سرّ المجد فهو قبول الأمم الإيمان واتحادهم مع      اليهود المتنصرين في قبولهم اسم الرب.
كان علامة تخلية عن شعبه الرافض الحضرة الإلهية هو      خراب الخيمة، أو السماح للأمم بالاستيلاء على تابوت العهد كما في أيام الملك      شاول، أو خراب الهيكل ومدينة أورشليم، وعلامة رجوعه إليهم هي عودة تابوت العهد      أو إعادة بناء الهيكل ومدينة أورشليم.
واضح أن ما ورد هنا في النبوة لا يحمل المعنى      الحرفي بل الرمزي، لأنه النبي يقدم الوعد الإلهي بعد بناء قصر داود، بل وبعد      بناء الهيكل، مع هذا يقول: "ابني خيمة داود الساقطة"، مشيرًا إلى انهيار مملكة      داود، وإقامة مملكة ابن داود الروحية في قلب كل مؤمن كما في وسط المؤمنين      ككنيسة مقدسة وشعب ملوكي.
         "لكي يطلب الباقون من الناس الرب، 
     وجميع الأمم الذين دُعي اسمي عليهم، 
     يقول الرب الصانع هذا كله". [17]
يؤكد هذا الوعد الإلهي على لسان النبي دخول الأمم      إلى التمتع بميزات أولاد الله.
يقصد بالباقين من الناس، أي الذين هم غير      يهود، أو الأمم. في الأصل العبرى "أدوم"، وهى تشير إلى البشر أو البشرية أو      الشعب.
         "معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله". [18]
ما يحدث هو تحقيق لخطة الله الأزلية من جهة خلاص      العالم كله.
ذكر القديس يعقوب نبوة عاموس في القرن الثامن ق.م.      حيث تربط بين مجد إسرائيل ودعوة الأمم للإيمان: "في ذلك اليوم أقيم مظلة داود      الساقطة، وأحصن شقوقها، وأقيم ردمها، وأبنيها كأيام الدهر، لكي يرثوا بقية أدوم      وجميع الأمم الذين دُعي اسمي عليهم يقول الرب الصانع هذا" (عا ٩: ١١-١٢). هذا      العمل المجيد، أي قيام خيمة داود الساقطة لتضم في داخلها اليهود والأمم معًا      لشعبٍ واحدٍ، يمثل خطة إلهية معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل. وهي ليست من عمل      إنسانٍ ما وإنما هي أعمال الرب العجيبة.
         "لذلك أنا أرى أن لا يُثقَّل على الراجعين إلى      اللَّه من الأمم". [19]
جاءت الكلمة      اليونانية بمعنى "أقضي"، وهي كلمة قانونية تصدر عن القاضي في إصدار حكمه.
"لا يُثقَّل": الإيمان ليس نيرًا ثقيلاً      يلتزم به الشخص، لكنه هبه إلهية تعطي النفس راحة وسلامًا داخليًا.
قدم القديس يعقوب كرئيس للمجمع القرار: "أرى أن      لا يُثقل على الراجعين إلى الله من الأمم" [١٩]. وضع القديس القرار الذي به      فصل في القضية، فلم يعد بعد هناك مجال للمناقشة والمنازعة، ثم رفعت جلسة      المجمع.
         "بل يرسل إليهم أن يمتنعوا عن 
     نجاسات الأصنام والزنا والمخنوق والدم". [20]
قدم المجمع أربع      توصيات تمس الحياة السلوكية التي يلتزم بها الأممي الداخل الإيمان وهي:
1. الامتناع عن نجاسات الأصنام مثل أكل      اللحوم وشرب الخمر المقدمة ذبائح للأوثان، فهي نجسة في نظر اليهودي. كان أكل هذه اللحوم يعتبر نوعًا من الشركة في      العبادة الوثنية. لهذا كان اليهود يرفضونها تمامًا. هذا لا يعني أن هذه اللحوم      في ذاتها نجسة، لكن من أجل نية الوثنيين أنها جزء من العبادة، ومن أجل نظرة      اليهود إليها يمتنع المؤمن عن أكلها حتى وإن كان ضميره قويًا، متطلعًا إلى أن      كل الخليقة طاهرة. فمن أجل محبته لأخيه صاحب الضمير الضعيف يرفض هذه الأطعمة      متى علم أنها كانت مُقدمة للأوثان. وقد عالج الرسول هذه النقطة في شيء من      التوسع (1 كو 8: 1؛ رو 14).
2. الامتناع عن الزنا، فقد عُرف كثير من      الوثنيين بالإباحية الخلقية، كأن تمارس الكاهنات الزنا استرضاء للإله، ولجمع      مال لحساب هيكل الوثن. وممارسة الزنا كنوع من العبادة في الأعياد الرسمية      للآلهة. كانت هذه الرذيلة شائعة بين الأمم على مستوى العالم، تمارس دون خجل أو      حياء، إذ لم يكن يوجد أي قانون بين الوثنيين يمنعها. لذلك كان لابد للمسيحية أن      تأخذ موقفًا واضحًا وصريحًا لمقاومتها.
3. الامتناع عن أكل المخنوق من الحيوانات      والطيور، إذ تحسب كجثة ميتة رميمة نجسة (لا ١٧: ١٠؛ تك ٩: ٤).
4. الامتناع عن شرب الدم، وهي تكملة للوصية      السابقة، ذلك لأنه يحسب أن الدم هو الحياة، فيه النفس (لا ١٧: ١١). هذا وكان من      عادة بعض الوثنيين حين ينتقمون من شخص يقتلونه ويشربون دمه. كان شرب الدم      شائعًا بين الأمم، يشربونه أثناء تقديم الذبائح وفي إقامة عهود وفي الاحتفالات.
ربّما يتساءل البعض لماذا لم يشر المجمع إلى امتناع      الأمم عن الخطايا والجرائم مثل السرقة والقتل، مكتفيًا بالإشارة إلى ضرورة      امتناعهم عن عبادة الأوثان وأكل المخنوق والدم والزنا. ويجيب العلامة      أوريجينوس بأن المجمع أشار فقط إلى ما كان الأمم يحسبونه مباحًا ولا تعاقب      عليه القوانين المدنيّة والجنائيّة للدول. فإن اللَّه يريد أن هذه الجرائم      يعاقب عليها القضاة في العالم وليس ممثلو الكنيسة. تتطلّع الكنيسة إلى قضاة هذا      العالم وحكّامه كخدّام الله الذين يعاقبون الأشرار.
v أما من      جهة الطعام، فلتكن هذه هي قوانينك، إذ توجد عثرات كثيرة من جهته. فالبعض لا      يبالي بما يقدم للأوثان. بينما يدرب البعض نفسه "على عدم أكله"، لكنهم في نفس      الوقت يدينون من يأكلون منه. وهكذا بطرق متنوعة تتدنس نفوس البشر في أمر      الأطعمة بسبب جهلهم الأسباب المعقولة النافعة للأكل أو الامتناع عنه.
فنحن نصوم ممتنعين عن الخمر واللحوم، ليس احتقارًا      لهما كأشياء دنسة، بل بسبب تطلعنا إلى المكافأة. فنستهين بالأمور المادية لكي      نتمتع بالوليمة الروحية العقلية، وإذ نزرع الآن بالدموع نحصد في العالم الآتي      بالفرح (مز 5:126).
احفظ نفسك في أمان فلا تأكل ما يُقدم الأوثان...      فإن هذا الأمر لست أنا وحدي المهتم به، بل والرسل ويهوذا أسقف هذه الكنيسة كان      مملوء غيرة من جهته. فلقد كتب الرسل والشيوخ رسالة جامعة لكل الأمم أنه ينبغي      أن يمتنعوا أولاً عما ذبح للأصنام، ثم عن الدم والمخنوق (راجع أع 20:15، 29).      لأن كثيرين يشربون الدم بصورة وحشية سالكين مثل الكلاب. وأيضًا يتمثلون      بالحيوانات المفترسة التي تفترس المخنوق. أما أنت يا خادم المسيح فاحترس في      الأكل مراعيًا أن تأكل بوقار.
         القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
     "لأن موسى منذ أجيال قديمة، 
     له في كل مدينة من يكرز به،
     إذ يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت". [21]
يرى البعض أن      القديس يعقوب يعلل التوصيات السابقة بأنها لازمة، لأنها تمس حياة اليهودي      الروحية، والتي تستند على أسفار الناموس المقروءة دومًا في المجامع أينما      وجدوا. لهذا يليق بالأممي أن يحمل هذه السمات ذاتها وهي لا تمس طقسًا تعبديًا      بل سلوكًا روحيًا.
* *     7. إرسالية إلى أنطاكية
     "حينئذ رأى الرسل والمشايخ مع كل الكنيسة، 
     أن يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما إلى إنطاكية، 
     مع بولس وبرنابا، 
     يهوذا الملقّب برسابا وسيلا،
     رجلين متقدّمين في الاخوة". [22]
 منذ خمس عشرة      سنة خرج شاول الطرسوسي يحمل رسائل توصية من رؤساء الكهنة لاضطهاد كنيسة المسيح      ومصادرة أموال المسيحيين وقتلهم، وهوذا اليوم يخرج من أورشليم مع برنابا      وبرسابا وسيلا يحملون رسائل من الرسل للترفق بالمؤمنين من الأمم العائدين إلى      كنيسة المسيح حتى يرفع عنهم ثقل حرفية الناموس.
اجتمع رأي الرسل والشيوخ على إرسال بعثة مؤتمنة من      يهوذا برسابا وسيلا، تنقل رأي الكنيسة، وبيدهم رسالة بخط يد الرسل، غالبًا ما      كانت باليونانية. هذه البعثة ترافق الرسولين برنابا وبولس ومن سافر معهما. بهذا      القرار أعطت الكنيسة الفرصة للقديسين بولس وبرنابا للعمل في الكرازة والتبشير      بين الأمم بحرية عوض إضاعة الوقت في منازعاتٍ لا تنتهي.
"مع كل الكنيسة": شركة رائعة بين القادة      والشعب حتى في أخذ قرارات جوهرية تمس حياة الكنيسة ومستقبلها.
"رجلين متقدمين في الإخوة": أي من بين      القادة أو أراخنة الشعب، أصحاب نفوذ وخبرة في الكنيسة.
         "وكتبوا بأيديهم هكذا:
     الرسل والمشايخ والإخوة يهدون سلامًا
     إلى الإخوة الذين من الأمم في إنطاكية وسورية      وكيليكية". [23]
ساد الكنيسة روح الحب والوحدة، فتكتب الكنيسة التي      في أورشليم إلى أخواتها الكنائس التي في سوريا وكيليكية، بروح التقدير      والاحترام المتبادل. لم تصدر الرسالة عن رسول معين مثل القديس بطرس أو القديس      يعقوب أسقف أورشليم، كمن هو صاحب السلطان، بل صدر عن الرسل والكهنة مع الأراخنة      (الإخوة).
لم تعرف الكنيسة السلطة المنفردة، مهما كانت قدسية      القائد أو مركزه. فاعتماد الباباوية الرومانية على رئاسة القديس بطرس لا أساس      لها، حيث لم يأخذ القديس بطرس مركز الرئاسة ولا اشتهاها، ولا أخذ يعقوب الرسول      كأسقف أورشليم هذا المركز، بل ما كان يشغل الكل روح الوحدة فى تواضع لأجل مجد      الله وحده وبنيان الكنيسة الجامعة (الكاثوليكية).
         "إذ قد سمعنا أن أناسًا خارجين من عندنا، 
     أزعجوكم بأقوال،
     مقلِّبين أنفسكم، 
     وقائلين أن تختتنوا، وتحفظوا الناموس الذين نحن لم      نأمرهم". [24]
في حزمٍ بروح الحق يوبخون المعلمين المنادين      بالتهود، أي حفظ الناموس والعوائد اليهودية الخاصة بالناموس. يبدو هؤلاء انهم      نسبوا هذا التعليم للرسل، لذا التزموا بتوضيح الأمر والكشف عن خداعهم لهم وعدم      صدقهم.
حسبوا هؤلاء المعلمين خوارج، خرجوا عن كنيسة المسيح      وانفصلوا عنا، لم يعودوا ينتسبون إليها. هؤلاء افقدوا المؤمنين سلامهم الداخلي،      وسببوا لهم تشويشًا في الفكر.
"مقلبين أنفسكم" أو مدمرين لها، الكلمة      اليونانية تعنى "تجميع الأواني المستخدمة فى بيت بقصد التخلص منها"، وهى      تُستخدم بالنسبة للناهبين واللصوص والأعداء الذين ينهبون الممتلكات. هنا      تُستخدم لمن يسبب ارتباكًا وعدم استقرار للذهن، كما يسلب سلام الفكر ووعيه.
         "رأينا وقد صرنا بنفس واحدة، 
     أن نختار رجلين ونرسلهما إليكم، 
     مع حبيبينا برنابا وبولس". [25]
* * "رجُلين قد بذلا      أنفسهما لأجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح". [26]
     شهادة حية للرسولين من الكنيسة أنهما قد بذلا      حياتهما من أجل ملكوت الله ونشر الكلمة.
          "فقد أرسلنا يهوذا وسيلا،
     وهما يخبرانكم بنفس الأمور شفاهًا". [27]
          مع ذهاب الرسولين بولس وبرنابا المهتمين بالكرازة      للأمم، ومع بعث رسالة من مجمع الرسل المنعقد في أورشليم، بعثا بمندوبين هما      يهوذا وسيلا ليجيبا على كل أسئلتهم. فلا تكفي الرسالة وحدها، بل مع القراءة      يحتاجون على الاستماع من هذه المبعوثين.
          "لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن 
     أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً أكثر غير هذه الأشياء      الواجبة". [28]
          هنا نرى إيمان الحاضرين جميعًا بقيادة الروح القدس      للمجمع الرسولي، وقيادته للكنيسة حسب وعد ربنا يسوع المسيح (مت 18: 18- 20؛ يو      14: 26).
v قال      الرسل: "لأنّه قد سُرّ الروح القدس ونحن" (أع 15: 28). وعندما يقولون: "قد      سُرّ"، يشيرون ليس فقط إلى فاعل النعمة، بل أيضًا إلى مصدر تنفيذ ما أوصى      به.
القديس أمبروسيوس 
"أن * *      تمتنعوا عمّا ذبح للأصنام، 
* *وعن الدم والمخنوق والزنى، 
* *التي إن حفظتم أنفسكم منها فنعمًا تفعلون، 
* *كونوا معافين". [29]
     أُفتتح المجمع تحت قيادة الروح القدس، وبدأ القديس      بطرس خطابه بإيضاح أن ما يستعرضه ليس رأيه الشخصي، بل ما ألزمه به الروح القدس      حين طلب منه أن يكرز في بيت كرنيليوس الأممي. وها هو المجمع يختم بأن القرار قد      صدر بناء على رأي الروح القدس العامل في حياة الرسل والمتجاوبين معه.
     لقد شعر الرسل أن الجلسة كلها كانت تحت ظل الروح      القدس وقيادته.
v كانوا كمن      يقوتون أطفالاً صغار، فأعطوهم لبنًا ليشربوا وليس طعامًا (1 كو 3: 2) فلم يضعوا      لهم أحكامًا خاصة بالعفة ولا قدموا تلميحا عن البتولية، ولا حثوهم على الصوم      ،ولم يكرروا التوجيهات المقدمة للرسل في الإنجيل، أن لا يكون لهم ثوبين، ولا      كيس ولا مال في مناطق ولا عصا في أيديهم ولا أحذية في أقدامهم (مت 10: 10، لو      10: 5). وبالتأكيد لم يأمروهم أنهم إن أرادوا أن يكونوا كاملين يبيعوا كل ما      لهم ويعطوه للفقراء ويأتوا ليتبعوه (مت 19: 21).
القديس جيروم 
"فنعمًا تفعلون" أي تعملون ما هو صحيح وحق.
"كونوا معافين"، وهو اصطلاح وداعي يحمل معنى      "كونوا أصحاء وأقوياء".
* *     8. تعزية في أنطاكية
     "فهؤلاء لمّا أطلقوا،
     جاءوا إلى إنطاكية،
     وجمعوا الجمهور ودفعوا الرسالة". [30]
     "فلما قرأوها فرحوا لسبب التعزية". [31]
     قدمت هذه الرسالة الرسولية إلى الشعب فرحًا وتعزية      ليست بقليلةٍ، فمن جهة وضعت حدًا للنزاعات الداخلية، بل وربما للصراعات الفكرية      للشخص الواحد بين رغبته في التمتع بحرية مجد أولاد الله وخشيته أن يُحسب كاسرًا      لناموس موسى الذي تسلمه من الله. ومن جانب آخر فقد شعر المؤمنون الذين من أصل      أممي باتساع فكر الكنيسة واهتمامها بالروح لا بالحرف القاتل، مع الحب الحقيقي      حيث شعرت كنيسة أورشليم بقيادتها بثقل النير الذى يود المعلمون المنادون      بالتهود أن يضعوه على عنقهم.
     جاءت الرسالة ليست في صيغة حكم صادر عن محكمة، أو      قرار صادر عن صاحب سلطة، وإنما مع روح الحزم حملت الرسالة لمسات حب صادقة      وأمينة، تشع بالروح المفرح.
**"ويهوذا وسيلا إذ      كانا هما أيضًا نبيّين،
* *وعظا الإخوة بكلامٍ كثيرٍ وشدّداهم". [32]
كان يهوذا      وسيلا نبيين، أي كارزين بالأمور المستقبلية والحياة الأبدية، لهما موهبة الكلمة      الجذابة للنفوس. يبدو أن بولس وبرنابا قد أعطيا الفرصة لهما للحديث مع الشعب      والقادة ليجيبا على كل أسئلتهم حتى لا يُتهم الرسولان بولس وبرنابا أنهما      متحرران لا يباليان بالناموس.
* *"ثم بعدما صرفا      زمانًا،
* *أُطلقا بسلام من الإخوة إلى الرسل". [33]
لم يكونا في      عجلة، بل صرفا زمانًا ليس فقط لإقناع المؤمنين اليهود بعدم إلزام الذين من      الأمم بحمل نير الناموس، وإنما لخدمة الشعب وبنيانهم الروحي، فمزجا الفكر      االلاهوتي بالحياة العملية الروحية.
نجحا فى مهمتهما وامتلأت الكنيسة سلامًا وعادا إلى      أورشليم يبلغان الرسل بالأخبار السارة.
* *"ولكن سيلا رأى أن      يلبث هناك". [34]
هذه العبارة لم      ترد في كثير من النسخ القديمة خاصة القبطية والسريانية والعربية، وجاءت في      الفولجاتا: "استحسن سيلا أن يبقى، بينما ذهب يهوذا وحده إلى أورشليم".
         "أمّا بولس وبرنابا فأقاما في إنطاكية، 
     يعلّمان ويبشّران مع آخرين كثيرين أيضًا بكلمة      الرب". [35]
v لم يمكثا      في إنطاكية ليس إلا، وإنما كان يعلمان. بماذا كانا يعلمان وبماذا كان يبشران؟      كلاهما كان يعلمان الذين كانوا بالفعل مؤمنين، ويبشران الذين لم يكونوا بعد قد      صاروا هكذا.
         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
لا نعرف المدة التي قضاها الرسولان بولس وبرنابا في      انطاكية. يرى البعض أنه في هذه الفترة حدث الخلاف بين القديسين بطرس وبولس      الوارد في غل 2: 11-12.
* *     9. خلاف بين بولس وبرنابا
 **"ثم بعد أيام قال      بولس لبرنابا:
* *لنرجع ونفتقد اخوتنا في كل مدينة نادينا فيها بكلمة      الرب كيف هم". [36]
لم يشغل نجاح      خدمة القديسين بولس وبرنابا في أنطاكية في جو يسوده الهدوء والسلام عن اهتمام      القديس بولس باخوته الذين سبق فكرز لهم مع القديس برنابا، فإشتهي أن يروي ما قد      غرسه، وأن يفتقد الإخوة. إحساس القديس بولس بمسئوليته نحو الكرازة بين الأمم لم      يكن يفارقه، فأراد أن ينطلق برحلة تبشيرية، مع إدراكه بالمتاعب والضيقات التي      تحل به أثناء رحلاته. 
مع مركز الرسول بولس الأبوي الفائق، خاصة في المدن      التي أنشأ فيها الكنائس، ومع تأكيده انه ليس الكل آباء، حاسبا نفسه انه قد      ولدهم في إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح، يدعو القديس بولس كل أعضاء الكنيسة: أساقفة      وكهنة وشعب "إخوتنا".
**سأله أن يذهبا معا إلى الكنائس إلى كرزا فيها      وأسساها لينظروا "كيف هم" يفتقد الكنائس، ويشاركها فرحها وتعزياتها بالروح      القدس، وآلامها وضيقاتها... يمارسا شركة الحب العملي.*​ *تـــابع...*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*بالروح      القدس، وآلامها وضيقاتها... يمارسا شركة الحب العملي.
         "فأشار برنابا أن يأخذا معهما أيضًا يوحنا الذي      يدعى مرقس". [37]
 تشاور مع القديس      برنابا صديقه الحميم في الكرازة، فوجد تجاوبًا من جانبه، غير أن برنابا رأى أن      يأخذ معهما ابن أخته القديس مرقس يوحنا الإنجيلي.
"وأمّا بولس فكان      يستحسن أن الذي فارقهما من بمفيلية، 
ولم يذهب معهما للعمل، 
لا يأخذانه معهما". [38]
     يبدو أن رجوع القديس مرقس في الرحلة التبشيرية      الأولى (أع 13: 23) لم يكن برضا القديسين بولس وبرنابا. اعترض القديس بولس على      مرافقته لهما، مهما كانت أسباب رجوعه، فالرسول بولس لا يجد أي عذر لمن ينسحب عن      الخدمة.
          "فحصل بينهما مشاجرة، 
     حتى فارق أحدهما الآخر،
     وبرنابا أخذ مرقس، وسافر في البحر إلى قبرص". [39]
 أصر القديس بولس      على رأيه ربما ليكون درسًا للخدام، أن من ينسحب من خدمة لا يُقبل فيها بسهولة،      بينما قبل القديس برنابا عذر القديس مرقس فأراد مرافقتهما. وإذ لم يتفق الاثنان      حدث نزاع ودي كان حله بركة للكنيسة، حيث انطلق القديسان بولس وسيلا إلى رحلة      كرازية ثانية، بينما انطلق القديسان برنابا ومرقس إلى رحلة كرازية أخرى، فتحول      الخلاف لا إلى هجوم طرف على آخر، بل انطلاق الكل للعمل، كل فريق إلى مكان ليعمل      الكل بروح الحب تحت قيادة روح الله القدوس الصالح، الذي يحول حتى الاختلاف في      الرأي إلى نمو الكنيسة وبنيانها.
يرى البعض في هذا الخلاف صورة للضعف البشري حتى بين      الرسل الروحيين، لكنه ليس فرصة لتبرير وجود خلافات بيننا أو مشاجرات واحتداد.
هنا ندرك انه ليس بالأمر الغريب أن يحدث خلاف حتى      بين الرسل الحكماء، لكن لا تتسلل الكراهية إلى قلب أحدهم، ولا ينسحب أحد عن      العمل، أو يحقر من عمل الآخر، ولا تهتز وحدة القلب والروح والفكر، مادام الكل      يخدم المسيح الواحد، بإيمانٍ واحد، مستنيرين بنور الروح القدس واهب المحبة.
مرة أخرى لم نرَ القديسين بولس وبرنابا قد اختلفا      معًا حين حلت الضيقات من غير المؤمنين وتعرضا لاضطهادات مرة، لكن دبّ الخلاف في      فترة الهدوء، وإن كان روح الرب حوله للبنيان.
أخيرًا فإن هذا الخلاف في الرأي لم يدم بل صار      القديس مرقس معينًا للقديس بولس في الخدمة كما شهد بذلك في رسالته الوداعية (2      تي 4: 11)
v ما نأخذه      في الاعتبار ليس أنهما اختلفا في الرأي، وإنما تكيف الواحد مع الآخر متطلعين      إلى أن صلاحًا أعظم يتحقق بمفارقتهما بعضهما البعض... ماذا إذن؟ هل افترقا في      عداوة؟ حاشا! ففي الواقع نرى بعد ذلك مديح كثير لبرنابا فى رسائل بولس. إنه      نضال حاد ليس عداوة ولا خصام، أدى النضال إلى المفارقة بينهما. "وبرنابا أخذ      مرقس..." بتعقل كل منهما رأى أن ذلك أنفع فلم يمتنع أحدهما عن الخدمة إذ      وجدت شركة مع الآخر. إنني أحسب أن المفارقة قد تمت بروية، وكل منهما قال للآخر:      "إذ أنا لا أرغب في هذا وأنت ترغب، لهذا لا نتخاصم، وإنما نوزع مناطق العمل".      لقد فعلا هذا وخضع كل منهما للآخر. فقد أراد برنابا أن تنجح خطة بولس لهذا      انسحب، ومن الجانب الآخر أراد بولس أن تثبت خطة برنابا فانسحب.
         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     10. بدء الرحلة الثانية
     "وأمّا بولس فاختار سيلا،
     وخرج مستودعًا من الاخوة إلى نعمة اللَّه". [40]
v حسن هو      إتحاد الشيوخ مع الشبان، واحد يقدم شهادة والآخر يعطي راحة. واحد يقود والآخر      يعطي بهجة. أعبر بلوط الذي التصق وهو شاب بإبراهيم إذ كان خارجًا (تك 12: 5).      ربما يقول البعض أن هذا حدث بسبب القرابة وليس عن طوعٍ اختياري. ماذا نقول عن      إيليا وأليشع (1مل 19: 21)؟... وفي سفر أعمال الرسل برنابا أخذ مرقس معه، وبولس      أخذ سيلا وتيموثاوس (أع 16: 3) وتيطس (تي 1: 5).
         القديس أمبروسيوس
     "فاجتاز في سورية وكيليكية يشدّد الكنائس". [41]
اجتاز الرسولان في سوريا وكيليكية يفتقدان الكنائس      التي سبق أن قام القديسان بولس وبرنابا بغرسها بروح الله القدوس.
كيف كانا يشددان الكنائس؟ حتمًا بكلمة الرب التي      تشدد الركب المنحنية وتهب قوة الروح.
يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن القديس      بولس لم يكن في عجلة، لهذا لم يأخذ البحر بل طريق البر ليثبت الكنائس التي سبق      فأسسها وكرز فيها. هذا وأنه كان يفضل تثبيت الكنائس التي كرز فيها عن الكرازة      فى مناطق جديدة حتى لا تصير هذه الكنائس عائقا للكرازة بسبب الضعفات التي تحل      فيها.
              من وحى أع 15
     مجمع مقدس تحت قيادة الروح القدس
 v أعماقنا      تصرخ إليك: 
هل يمكن أن يعقد مجمع مسكوني مقدس بروح مجمع الرسل؟     
ليس من يطلب أن يكون رئيسًا، 
ولا من يحتد برأيه!
يسود الحب والتواضع مجمع القديسين. 
ويتهلل الكل بأعمالك الإلهية الفائقة!
v لتوجد      خلافات في الرأي، ليكن! 
لكن روحك الناري يصهر الكل في وحدة رائعة!
ليس ما يشغل كنيستك سوى خلاص العالم كله!
v ليس ما      تطلبه عروسك، 
سوى أن يختبر الكل العرس المفرح، 
فيرتفع الجميع فوق الحرف القاتل. 
ويتهلل الكل بأعمالك الخلاصية! 
v يا لك من      إله عجيب. 
روحك الناري يقدم القرارات دون تجاهل كهنتك وخدامك.     
وكهنتك يفرحون، إذ يشترك الكل معهم.
يا لها من وحدة عجيبة ومبهجة!
v كنيستك      يقودها روحك القدوس.
تشتهى قداسة كل مؤمن، ليتمتع بك أيها القدوس! 
لا تود أن تضغط بنير الحرف القاتل،
بل أن يستعذب الكل نير صليبك الحلو، 
ويتمجد الكل بحمل صليبك المجيد!
1 و انحدر قوم من اليهودية و جعلوا يعلمون الاخوة      انه ان لم تختتنوا حسب عادة موسى لا يمكنكم ان تخلصوا

     2 فلما حصل لبولس و برنابا منازعة و مباحثة ليست بقليلة معهم رتبوا ان يصعد      بولس و برنابا و اناس اخرون منهم الى الرسل و المشايخ الى اورشليم من اجل هذه      المسئلة

     3 فهؤلاء بعدما شيعتهم الكنيسة اجتازوا في فينيقية و السامرة يخبرونهم برجوع      الامم و كانوا يسببون سرورا عظيما لجميع الاخوة

     4 و لما حضروا الى اورشليم قبلتهم الكنيسة و الرسل و المشايخ فاخبروهم بكل ما      صنع الله معهم

     5 و لكن قام اناس من الذين كانوا قد امنوا من مذهب الفريسيين و قالوا انه ينبغي      ان يختنوا و يوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس موسى

     6 فاجتمع الرسل و المشايخ لينظروا في هذا الامر

     7 فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس و قال لهم ايها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون      انه منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الامم كلمة الانجيل و      يؤمنون

     8 و الله العارف القلوب شهد لهم معطيا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا ايضا

     9 و لم يميز بيننا و بينهم بشيء اذ طهر بالايمان قلوبهم

     10 فالان لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نير على عنق التلاميذ لم يستطع اباؤنا و لا      نحن ان نحمله

     11 لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما اولئك ايضا

     12 فسكت الجمهور كله و كانوا يسمعون برنابا و بولس يحدثان بجميع ما صنع الله من      الايات و العجائب في الامم بواسطتهم

     13 و بعدما سكتا اجاب يعقوب قائلا ايها الرجال الاخوة اسمعوني

     14 سمعان قد اخبر كيف افتقد الله اولا الامم لياخذ منهم شعبا على اسمه

     15 و هذا توافقه اقوال الانبياء كما هو مكتوب

     16 سارجع بعد هذا و ابني ايضا خيمة داود الساقطة و ابني ايضا ردمها و اقيمها      ثانية

     17 لكي يطلب الباقون من الناس الرب و جميع الامم الذين دعي اسمي عليهم يقول      الرب الصانع هذا كله

     18 معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله

     19 لذلك انا ارى ان لا يثقل على الراجعين الى الله من الامم

     20 بل يرسل اليهم ان يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الاصنام و الزنا و المخنوق و الدم

     21 لان موسى منذ اجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من يكرز به اذ يقرا في المجامع كل      سبت

     22 حينئذ راى الرسل و المشايخ مع كل الكنيسة ان يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما      الى انطاكية مع بولس و برنابا يهوذا الملقب برسابا و سيلا رجلين متقدمين في      الاخوة

     23 و كتبوا بايديهم هكذا الرسل و المشايخ و الاخوة يهدون سلاما الى الاخوة      الذين من الامم في انطاكية و سورية و كيليكية

     24 اذ قد سمعنا ان اناسا خارجين من عندنا ازعجوكم باقوال مقلبين انفسكم و      قائلين ان تختتنوا و تحفظوا الناموس الذين نحن لم نامرهم

     25 راينا و قد صرنا بنفس واحدة ان نختار رجلين و نرسلهما اليكم مع حبيبينا      برنابا و بولس

     26 رجلين قد بذلا انفسهما لاجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح

     27 فقد ارسلنا يهوذا و سيلا و هما يخبرانكم بنفس الامور شفاها

     28 لانه قد راى الروح القدس و نحن ان لا نضع عليكم ثقلا اكثر غير هذه الاشياء      الواجبة

     29 ان تمتنعوا عما ذبح للاصنام و عن الدم و المخنوق و الزنا التي ان حفظتم      انفسكم منها فنعما تفعلون كونوا معافين

     30 فهؤلاء لما اطلقوا جاءوا الى انطاكية و جمعوا الجمهور و دفعوا الرسالة

     31 فلما قراوها فرحوا لسبب التعزية

     32 و يهوذا و سيلا اذ كانا هما ايضا نبيين وعظا الاخوة بكلام كثير و شدداهم

     33 ثم بعدما صرفا زمانا اطلقا بسلام من الاخوة الى الرسل

     34 و لكن سيلا راى ان يلبث هناك

     35 اما بولس و برنابا فاقاما في انطاكية يعلمان و يبشران مع اخرين كثيرين ايضا      بكلمة الرب

     36 ثم بعد ايام قال بولس لبرنابا لنرجع و نفتقد اخوتنا في كل مدينة نادينا فيها      بكلمة الرب كيف هم

     37 فاشار برنابا ان ياخذا معهما ايضا يوحنا الذي يدعى مرقس

     38 و اما بولس فكان يستحسن ان الذي فارقهما من بمفيلية و لم يذهب معهما للعمل      لا ياخذانه معهما

     39 فحصل بينهما مشاجرة حتى فارق احدهما الاخر و برنابا اخذ مرقس و سافر في      البحر الى قبرس

     40 و اما بولس فاختار سيلا و خرج مستودعا من الاخوة الى نعمة الله

     41 فاجتاز في سورية و كيليكية يشدد الكنائس

مرجع الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية للقديس بولس الرسول
*http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/rosol15.htm​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

حته ملف مافيش منه اتنين

شكرا علي المجهود

يبارك حضرتك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## ميرنا (7 أبريل 2010)

موسوعة الموضوع دا بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*ملخص الرحلة الثالثة للقديس بولس الرسول*
*مسار رحلة القديس بولس الرسول الثالثة...*
*1- من أنطاكية.*
*2 - إلى بلاد غلاطية ففريجية.*
*3 - إلى أفسس.*
*4 - إلى مقدونية.*
*5 - إلى هلاس.*
*6 - إلى مقدونية.*
*7 - إلى فيلبى.*
*8 - إلى ترواس.*
*9 - إلى أسوس ( فى ميسيا) بآسيا الصغرى.*
*10 - إلى ميتيلينى عاصمة جزيرة (لسبوس).*
*11 - إلى تروجيليون - ميناء القديس بولس - مرورا بجزيرة (خيوس)بين لسبوس وساموس.*
*12- إلى ميليتس.*
*13 - إلى جزيرة (كوس)فى بحر إيجه.*
*14 - إلى جزيرة رودس.*
*15 - إلى مرفأ (باترا) فى ليكية.*
*16 - إلى (صور) , مرورآ بقبرص.*
*17 - إلى بتولمايس (عكا).*
*18 - إلى قيصرية.*
*19 - إلى أورشليم.*

*المرافقون للقديس بولس فى رحلته الثالثة:*
 
*1 - القديس لوقا الرسولى.*
*2 - القديس تيموثيئوس.*
*3 - أرسطوس.*
*4- سوباتروس بن برس.*
*5 - أرسترخس.*
*6 - سكوندوس.*
*7 - غايس الدربى ( من دربة) فى آسيا الصغرى.*
*8 - تيخيكس.*
*9 - تروفيموس.*


:download:

*المرجع*
*كتاب:*
*القديس بولس الرسول( شخصيته وكرازته ورسائله)*
*تأليف*
*المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس*
*أسقف عام*
*للدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية*
*والبحث العلمى* ​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2010)

القديس بولس الرسول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
 ولد فى طرسوس عاصمة كيليكية جنوبى اسيا الصغرى . كان ابوه فريسيا نشا هو ايضا فريسيا متحمسا لشريعة ابائه ، وكان لبولس المام كبير بالثقافةاليونانية واللغة اليونانية ، وكان يجيد اللغة اليونانية وتعلم صناعة الخيام حتى ما تكون عونا له فى مواجهة الحياة ومصاعبها كعادة تقليد معلمى اليهود .​
 ​ 
 ​ 
 التقاؤه بالرب يسوع​ 
 5 ابيب ـــ 12 يوليو​ 
 ​ 
 ​  اما اهتداؤه للمسيح فكان عند مشارف دمشق ، حينما اعلن له الرب يسوع ذاته وارشده الى ما ينبغى ان يفعله (ا ع 9 : 1 ـ 8 1 ) وكان هذا على الارجح سنة 6 3 او سنة 7 3 م .وبعد عماده وامتلاؤه من الروح القدس حتى تحول من مضطهد الى مجاهد ومن يهودى متعصب لبنى جنسه الى رسول عملاق ، بعد ذلك امضى بولس ثلاث سنوات فى الغربية وهى الصحراء المقابلة لدمشق شرقا وكان الغرض هو الخلوة والتامل والصلاة ودراسة اسفار العهد القديم بروح جديدة .​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 بعد ثلاث ستوات من ايمانه الى وقت استشهاده فى سنة 67 او 68 م ـ قام بولس يثلاث رحلات تبشيرية الى جانب بعض رحلات صغيرة اخرى وزار اورشليم خلالها خمس مرات ، وامضى اكثر من اربع سنوات اسيرا فى قيصرية روما .​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 وانتهت حياة هذا القديس بقطع رقبته بحد السيف فى عهد نيرون الطاغية فى مدينة روما فى سنة 67  او  68 .​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 وكم من الاكاليل وضعت لذلك الذى تعب اكثر من جميع الرسل ، ودعا الناس الى ان يمتلئوا من السيد المسيح ، واخيرا قدم حياته ثمنا لحبه لالهه ومخلصه .​ 
 ​ 
 ​ 
 ​                                                                     بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين​  
 ​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

* ملخص مسار رحلة القديس بولس الرسول الرابعة إلى روما...

1 - من قيصرية
2 - إلى صيدا.
3 - إلى ميناء (ميرا) فى ليكية.
4 - إلى جزيرة (كريت) - عند خليج سلمونه, فالموانى الصالحة أو المرافئ الأمينة بالقرب من مدينة (لاسية).
5 - المرور بمحاذاة جزيرة (كلودة).
6 - إلى جزيرة (مالطة).
7 - إلى سيراكوسا (ميناء فى جزيرة صقلية).
8 - إلى ( ريغيون) على ساحل إيطاليا مواجهة لميسيلينا فى جزيرة صقلية.
9 - إلى بوطيولى (من أعمال إيطاليا) إلى الشمال من نابولى.
10 - إلى روما ( فى فورن  إبيوس أى ساحة أو سوق أبيوس والحوانيت الثلاثة).

المرافقون للقديس بولس الرسول
فى رحلته الرابعة إلى روما...

1 - القديس لوقا الرسول.
2 - أرسترخس المقدونى.
أما المرافقون له فى روما فهم :
1 - إبفراس.
2 - إبافروديتوس.
3 - أريستارخوس.
4 - أونيسيموس.
5 - تيخيكس.
6 - تيموثيئوس.
7 - ديماس.
8 - الذين من بيت قيصر.
9 - القديس لوقا الرسول.
10 - القديس مرقس الرسول.
11 - يسوع الملقب يسطس.

:download:
المرجع
كتاب:
القديس بولس الرسول( شخصيته وكرازته ورسائله)
تأليف
المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس
أسقف عام
للدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية
والبحث العلمى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*خريطــــــــة*
*رحله بولس الرسول الثالثة*







*وكمان خريطة لرحلة بولس الرسول الرابعة إلى روما...*







عن موقع الأنبا تكلا...​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*تابع شخصية بولس الرسول...

إتساع قلبه بالحب...

فى الطريق إذ كان شاول منطلقآ نحو دمشق يضطهد يسوع المسيح فى أتباعه , التقى به السيد وناداه باسمه ليعلن له محبته على مستوى أبدى.
هذا الأحساس الذى سجله بعبارات كثيرة منها قوله : " ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا... ونحن أعداء قد صولحنا بموت إبنه" (رو 5 : 8 , 10 )ولدّ فيه طاقة حب نحو الله يترجمها باتساع قلبه بالحب نحو البشرية فنراه الكارز الملتهب محبة يجد نفسه فى بيته أينما وُجد , فان التقى باليهود أعلن " أقول الصدق فى المسيح , لا اكذب وضميرى شاهد لى بالروح القدس ان لى حزنآ عظيمآ ووجعآ فى قلبى لا ينقطع , فانى كنت أود لو أكون أنا نفسى محرومآ من المسيح لأجل إخوتى أنسبائى حسب الجسد " ( رو 9 : 1 - 3 ), وان التقى بالأمم يشعر أنه رسولهم , إذ يقول " فانىأقول لكم أيها الأمم , بما انى أنا رسول للأمم أمجد خدمتى... " (رو 11 :12 ).
لم يتسع قلبه لحب العالم. الأممى واليهودى - ككل وانما كسيده اهتم بالأشخاص , على مستوى العلاقات الشخصية, حتى وإن كان الشخص عبدآ هاربآ مثل أنسيمس الذى يقول عنه لسيده فليمون : "     أطلب إليك لأجل إبنى أنسيمس الذى ولدته فى قيودى... فاقبله الذى هو أحشائى ... إقبله نظيرى " (فل 10 ,12 , 17 ).

كانت مشاعره ملتهبة للغاية ورقيقه, فمع خدمته على المستوى المسكونى نجده على سبيل المثال حين يكتب إلى أهل روما يسجل فى الخاتمة مشاعره بقوة فيدعو بريسكلا واكيلا العاملين معه فى المسيح يسوع اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياته ( رو 16 : 3 )  , وابينتوس حبيبه ( 16 : 5 ), وبرسيس المحبوبة التى تعبت كثيرآ فى الرب (16 : 12 ) ويدعو أم روفس أمآ له ( 16 :13 )..إذ امتثل القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم بالرسول بولس فى اتساع قلبه بحب أبوى للكل , قال ( انى أب مملوء حنوآ... إسمعوا ما يطلبه بولس : " يا أولادى الصغار الذين اتمخض بهم " غلا 4 : 19 ). كل أم تصرخ وهى تتمخض فى ساعة الولادة , هكذا أفعل أنا أيضآ )...
كان فى حبه وحكمته الروحية قادرآ أن يثير حب الآخرين له فى الرب , ففى رسالته إلى أهل كورنثوس يقول :
" هو يخبرنا بشوقكم ونوحكم وغيرتكم لأجلى حتى انى فرحت أكثر" ( 2 كو 7 : 7 ) , بل وكان قادرآ أن يجتذب الكثيرين ممن مالوا إلى مقاومته ومعاداته إلى حبهم له.

:download:
عن كتاب - القديس بولس الرسول
ومنهجه الإنجيلى , اللاهوتى
الكنسى , الكرازى, الروحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب مَلطى.**
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*شعوره بالسلطان الرسولى...

مع محبته  الفائقة للكل كان يشعر بالسلطان الذى وهبه الله إياه قائمآ على الدعوة الإلهية للكرازة , فكان يعمل بقوة وغيرة متقدة برجاء لا ينقطع وثقه فى الله انه ينجح طريقه. وقد ظهر هذا الاحساس بقوة خاصة فى رسالتيه الى كولوسى وغلاطية.

كان هذا الاحساس متلازمآ مع إتضاعه , حتى حسبه أهل كورنثوس ذليللآ فى الحضرة ( 2 كو 10 : 1 , 10 ), كما عبر هو نفسه عن أحاسيسه بقوله : " فقال لى : تكفيك نعمتى لأن قوتى فى الضعف تُكمل , فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحرى فى ضعفاتى لكى تحل علىّ قوة المسيح... لانى حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوى " ( 2 كو 12 : 9 , 10 ).

فالسلطان بالنسبة له ليس استعراضآ للسلطة وانما عملآ قويآ للبنيان بروح الأتضاع , فحينما هوجم فى رسوليته التزم أن يدافع لا عن ذاته وانما عن رسوليته لبنيانهم وحسب نفسه وهو يفتخر كمن هو مختل العقل , إذ يقول :" فإنى وإن إفتخرت شيئآ أكثر بسلطاننا الذى إياه الرب لبنيانكم لا ليهدمكم لا أخجل... فاقبلونى ولو كغبى لأفتخر أن أيضآ قليلآ" (2 كو 10 : 8 , 11 : 16 ).

حينما التزم القديس ان يستخدم سلطانه الرسولى فى التأديب , نراه لا يتعجل بل ينذر مرة ومرات حتى يرد النفس الى الله إن أمكن دون تأديب , إذ يقول : " لذلك أكتب بهذا وأنا غائب لكى لا استعمل جزمآ وأنا حاضر حسب السلطان الذى أعطانى إياه الرب للبنيان لا للهدم " (2كو 13 : 10 ) , وكأنه يعتذر لهم عن شدة حزمه فى الكتابة لكى متى جاء لا يجد مجالآ للشدة بل للترفق . 


عن كتاب - القديس بولس الرسول
ومنهجه الإنجيلى , اللاهوتى
الكنسى , الكرازى, الروحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب مَلطى.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*تـــــــابع شخصية القديس بولس الرسول.....
إتســـــــاع فكــــــــره...

شعوره بالدعوة الإلهية والتزامه بالعمل على مستوى مسكونى, مع اتساع قلبه بالحب الداخلى وغيرته المتقدة نحو خلاص كل نفس ولّد فيه اتساعآ فى الفكر, وجكمة روحية , فصار قادرآ على التعامل مع اليهودى كما مع الأممى , يعرف كيف يكسب المنشقين ويلهب محبة الأصدقاء , يهتم بالرعاة مع الرعية , يسند الضعفاء وينمى مواهب الأقوياء فى الرب , يلاطف العبيد ولا يتجاهل كرامة السادة ... هذه الحكمة تقوم بالروح القدس العامل فيه خلال استعداده للبذل من أجل الكل , إذ يقول : " إذ كنت حرآ من الجميع استعبدت نفسى للجميع لأريح الأكثرين , فصرت لليهودى كيهودى لأربح اليهود , وللذين تحت الناموس كأنى تحت ناموس لأربح الذين تحت الناموس , وللذين بلا ناموس كأنى بلا ناموس , مع انى لست بلا ناموس لله بل تحت ناموس للمسيح , لأربح الذين بلا ناموس,صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لأربح الضعفاء , صرت للكل كل شئ لأخلص على كل حال قومآ" (1 كو 9 : 19 - 22 ). وكما يقول يوحنا ذهبى الفم ( انه لم يفعل هذا خلال تغيير ذهنه وإنما خلال تنازل حبه).

:download:
عن كتاب - القديس بولس الرسول
ومنهجه الإنجيلى , اللاهوتى
الكنسى , الكرازى, الروحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب مَلطى.
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (7 أبريل 2010)

*أخي الحبيب أبو تربو *
*شكراً لهذه المنظومة الخاصة ببولس الرسول ( فيلسوف المسيحية )*
*الرب يبارك مجهودك العظيم ويعوضك عن تعبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2010)

*تــــــــابع شخصية القديس بولس الرسول....
رجل آلام....

سجل لنا القديس بولس قائمة مختصرة بآلامه فى رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس(11: 23 - 33 ), فقد احتمل السجون والضربات والرجم والأسفار الطويلة وانكسار السفينة به , أخطارآ من بنى جنسه وأخطارآ من الأمم , وأخطارآ فى المدينة وأخطارآ فى البرية وأخطارآ فى البحر, متاعب فى الكنيسة من المبتدعين ومن محبى الإنقسام , فى جوع وعطش , وفى أصوام مرارآ كثيرة , فى برد وعرى الخ... هذا بخلاف الشوكة التى فى الجسد ( 2كو 12 : 7 )والتى يحتمل أن تكون فى عينيه.

امتاز الرسول ليس فقط بكثرة آلامه وإنما ما هو أهم فهمه للألم من منظار مسيحى جديد يتلخص فى الآتى: 

1 - حسب الألم هو المناخ اللائق أو الدائرة التى فى داخلها يلتقى المؤمن بمسيحه المتألم , لكى خلال الآلام ينعم بمعرفة والقيامة وخبرة قوتها فيه , إذ يقول : " لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشيهآ بموته , لعلى أبلغ إلى قيامة المسيح " (فى 3 : 10 , 11 ). بهذا المفهوم يقول يوحنا الذهبى الفم : ( ما أمجد الآلام ! بها نتشبه بموته !)

2 - ان كنا نتألم معه , إذن فآلآم هبة خاصة يقدمها لمحبيه : " لأنه  قد وهب لكم لأجل المسيح لا أن تؤمنوا به فقط بل أيضآ أيضآ أن تتألموا لأجله " ( فى 1 : 29 ). ويعلق القديس يوحنا الذهبى الفم على هذه العبارة الرسولية , قائلآ : ( إنه يعلمنا الآلام نعمة من أجل المسيح , هى عطية النعمة , عطية مجانية . لا تخجل من عطية النعمة هذه , فهى أعجب من قوة الأقامة من الأموات أو صنع المعجزات . فإننى إن فعلت هذه الأمور الأخيرة أكون مدينآ (لله ), أما إن احتملت الآلام فيكون المسيح هو مدين لى لذلك يليق بنا ليس فقط ألا نخجل منها بل بالحرى نفرح أنه قد صار لنا هذه النعمة).

3 - حسب الآلام قوة لتحقيق رسالة الإنجيل وليست عائقآ , إذ يقول : " أمورى قد آلت أكثر إلى تقدم الإنجيل , حتى أن وثقى صارت ظاهرة فى المسيح كل دار الولاية وفى باقى الأماكن أجمع" (فى 1: 12 , 13 ).فقد آلت وثقة وسجنه إلى الكرازة بين رجال البلاط كما من بين العسكر , وكانت سّر سند للعاملين فى كل موضع. حقآ إن الحياة المدللة والمترفة لا تقدر أن تكرز بالصليب كما تشهد حياة المتألمين فى الرب بشكر.

:download:
عن كتاب - القديس بولس الرسول
ومنهجه الإنجيلى , اللاهوتى
الكنسى , الكرازى, الروحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب مَلطى.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2010)

*رسائل القديس بولس الرسول...

للقديس بولس الرسول أربع عشرة رسالة تحتل مكانآ متوسطآ بين أسفار العهد الجديد السبعة والعشرين. ورسائل القديس بولس تجئ فى ترتيب أسفار العهد الجديد بعد سفر أعمال الرسل, وعلى ذلك فتشغل المساحة من السفر السادس إلى السفر التاسع عشر من أسفار العهد الجديد.
ومنها 6 ستة رسائل كتبها من روما وهو سجين مقيّد بالسلسلة.
ثم 3 ثلاث رسائل كتبها فى كورنثوس , وهى : رسالته إلى أهل رومية أو روما , ورسالتاه الأولى والثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكى.
3 ثلاث رسائل كتبها فى مقدونية , وهى : رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس , ورسالته الأولى إلى تيموثيئوس, ورسالته إلى تيطس.
ورسالتان كتبهما فى أفسس , وهما : رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس, ورسالته إلى غلاطية.
وهى كما يلى:

1 - رسالته إلى أهل رومية أو روما Rome :
كتبها من كورنثوس على يد فيبى Phoebe | شماسة كنيسة كنخريا Canchrea فى سنة 58 للميلاد.
وهى تشمل على 16 إصحاحآ أو فصلآ كبيرآ.

2 - رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس Corinthos :
كتبها فى أفسس بين سنة 56 وسنة 58 للميلاد وهى تشمل على 16 إصحاحآ أو فصلآ كبيرآ.

3 - رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس  Corinthos :
كتبها فى مقدونية بين سنة 56 وسنة 58 للميلاد , وتشمل على 13 إصحاحآ أو فصلآ كبيرآ.

4 - رسالته إلى غلاطية: 
كتبها فى أفسس Ephesus بين سنة 56 - 57 للميلاد وهى تشمل على 6 إصحاحات أو فصول كبيرة.

5 - رسالته إلى أهل أفسس Ephesus :
كتبها فى روما بين سنة 61 وسنة 63 للميلاد على يد تيخيكيس Tychicus وهى تشمل على 6 إصحاحات.

6 - رسالته إلى أهل فيلبى Philippi :
كتبها فى روما بين سنة 61 وسنة 63 للميلاد على يد إبافروديتوس  Epaphroditus وهى تشمل على 4 إصحاحات .

7 - رسالته إلى أهل كولوسى Colosse :
كتبها فى روما بين 61 وسنة 63 للميلاد على يد تيخيكس Tychicus وأونيسيموس Onesimus وتشمل على 4 إصحاحات.

8 - رسالته الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكى Thessalonike :
كتبها فى كورنثوس بين 52 , وسنة 53 للميلاد. وهى تشمل على 5 إصحاحات.

9 - رسالته الثانية إلى تسالونيكى Thessalonike :
كتبها فى كورنثوس بين سنة 52وسنة وسنة 53للميلاد . وهى تشمل على 3 إصحاحات.

10 - رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثيئوس Timotheos :
كتبها فى مقدونية بين سنة  64 وة 66 للميلاد . وهى تشمل على 6 إصحاحات.


11 - رسالته الثانية إلى تيموثيئوس:
كتبها من رومية Rome سنة 67 أو 68 للميلاد وهى السنة التى أُستشهد فيها القديس بولس الرسول فى روما, بأمر الملك
الملك نيرون ( 37 - 68 ). ولذلك تعد آخر رسالة كتبها القديس بولس فى روما على يد أحد معاونيه , إذ كان مقيّدآ ينتظر الحكم عليه بالموت . ويُلاحظ قوله فى آخر الرسالة ( فإنى أنا الآن أُسكب سكيبآ ووقت إنحلالى قد حضر )(4 : 6).
وتشمل هذه الرسالة على أربعة إصحاحات.

12 - رسالته تيطس Tiius :
كتبها من مقدونية بين سنة 64 , وسنة 66 للميلاد. وهى تشمل على 3 إصحاحات.

13 - رسالة إلى فليمون Philemon :
كتبها من روما بين سنة 61 وسنة 63 للميلاد وهى قصيرة , لا تزيد عن إصحاح واحد.

14 - رسالته إلى العبرانيين:
كتبها من إيطاليا سنة 64 للميلاد على يد تيموثيئوس وتشمل على 13 إصحاحآ.
 ***
( وعلى ذلك فرسائل القديس بولس الرسول الأربع عشر تشتمل على 100 مائة إصحاح أو فصل كبير.


المرجع
كتاب:
القديس بولس الرسول( شخصيته وكرازته ورسائله)
تأليف
المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس
أسقف عام
للدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية
والبحث العلمى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2010)

*سمــــــــات رسائل القديس بولس الرسول ...

نود أن نقدم بعض السمات التى اتصفت بها رسائله :

أولآ : إن كان غالبية الدارسين - إن لم يكن جميعهم - ينظرون إلى الرسول بولس كلاهوتى مبدع , لكنه فى الواقع لم يكتب رسائله كبحوث لاهوتية بالمفهوم الحديث , وإنما كتب لكنائس أو أفراد لعلاج بعض المشاكل اللاهوتية والسلوكية, فجاءت تحمل الفكر اللاهوتى بطريقة روحية حية.

ثانيآ : جاء فى 2 بط 3 : 16 أن رسائل معلمنا بولس بها أشياء عسرة الفهم ,ويرى البعض أن سّر هذا الغموض ليس فى عمق الأفكار فقط وإنما أحيانآ فى الأسلوب. هذا وقد استخدم الرسول البلاغة فى بعض رسائله مثل الرسالة الى رومية وأيضآ إلى غلاطية , كما استخدم الشعر فى( 1 كو 13 , 15 : 42 , 43 ).

ثالثآ : يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : ( اعتاد الرسول أن يقدم أمورآ كثيرة بطريقة عارضه , كان غزيرآ جدآ فى أفكاره. هذه هى نعمة الروح , فلا يقدم أفكارآ قليلة بكلمات كثيرة بل فكرآ عظيمآ ومتنوعآ بتعبيرات مختصرة).

رابعآ: هناك تقسيمات كثيرة لرسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول من بينها هذا التقسيم :

1 - رسائله الأولى : 1 , 2 تس تهتم بامجاد القيامة فى حياة المؤمن خلال اتحاده بالسيد المسيح القائم من الأموات , فتظهر الكنيسة انقضائية أخروية.
2 - رسائله الكبرى : غلا ؛ 1 , 2 كو ؛ رو تعالج ارتباط خلاص الانسان بآلام المسيح موته وقيامته فتتحول احداث الخلاص إلى حركة ديناميكية أو قوة متجددة فى حياة المؤمن , تدعى " الحياة الجديدة فى المسيح ".
3 - رسائل الأسر : أف , فى , كو , فل كتبها فى أسره حيث يرى المسيح قائمآ وسط كنيسته يتجلى فيها وسط الألم ويتعهدها بالنمو.
4 - الرسائل الرعوية : 1 , 2تى , تى تعالج الرعاية والتنظيم الكنسى.
5 - الرسالة إلى العبرانيين : تعالج موضوع المسيح السماوى كاهننا الأعظم.

خامسآ : باستثناء الرسالة إلى العبرانيين , فان الرسائل الثلاث عشر قد حملت إطارآ عامآ موحدآ يمكن تلخيصه فى النقاط التالية:

1 - إسم الراسل, غالبآ ما يعطى لإسمه لقبآ يناسب موضوع الرسالة وغايتها.
2 - إسم المرسل إليه , أيضآ لقبآ أو سمات للمرسل إليهم تناسب موضوع الكتابة وتحمل تشجيعآ لهم كأن يدعوهم قديسين أو مدعوين من الله الخ...
4 - مقدمة تشجيعية : لا يبدأ بعرض المشاكل ولا بالهجوم وإنما دائمآ يبدأ بالتشجيع حتى  يمكن للمرسل إليهم أن يتقبلوا الرسالة بفرح وباتساع قلب.
5 - الجوانب الإيمانية والمشاكل ... لا يقدمها بطريقة نظرية افة , إنما تلمس فيها الخط الروحى واضحآ.
6 - وصايا عملية.
7 - الختام.

:download:

عن كتاب - القديس بولس الرسول
ومنهجه الإنجيلى , اللاهوتى
الكنسى , الكرازى, الروحى
للقمص تادرس يعقوب مَلطى.
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2010)

*مديح الشهيد بولس الرسول ​*

*في سماء ربي الحنان          ++++++             يعيش هذا الانسان
من كرز بالايمان     ++++++ماربولس الرسول
معني اسمه ممدوح      ++++++                      هذا المملوء بالروح
اسمه علم يلوح         ++++++                             ماربولس الرسول
مولود في طرسوس      ++++++                     هذا الرسول المأنوس
حبيب ربي القدوس        ++++++                  ماربولس الرسول
من سبط بنيامين            ++++++                            هذا الرجل الامين
خادم يسوع المعين          ++++++                 ماربولس الرسول
اسمه الروحاني              ++++++                          شاول بالعبراني
وبولس بالروماني           ++++++                ماربولس الرسول
ابويه يهوديين                   ++++++              في المذهب فريسيين
اضطهد المسيحيين            ++++++               ماربولس الرسول
اجاد اليهودية                    ++++++             وحفظ العبرية
بغيرة نارية                           ++++++         ماربولس الرسول
وحرس هذا المأنوس           ++++++             ثياب راجمي اسطفانوس
شهيد الرب ايسوس             ++++++             ماربولس الرسول
وحدث انه كان                    ++++++            اخذ رسائل الطغيان
ضد عبيد الديان                  ++++++                      ماربولس الرسول
وعندما اقترب                     ++++++            من دمشق ابرق
حوله نور فسقط                     ++++++                   ماربولس الرسول
وسمع صوت يقول              ++++++             شاول يا شاول
انا ربك المهول                  ++++++             ماربولس الرسول
لماذا تضطهدني                    ++++++                    انا ومن يتبعني
فساله اخبرني                      ++++++           ماربولس الرسول
ماذا تريد مني                       ++++++          يا ربي وجابلني
قال اذهب الي ابني                 ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
ذهب هذا النفيس                   ++++++                    الي حنانيا القديس
عمده بالتقديس                   ++++++            ماربولس الرسول
فملأه روح فاديه                      ++++++                 وسقط من عينه
قشورا لينقيه                        ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
مضي ثلاث سنوات                ++++++           في الصحراء بثبات
ينال من البركات                        ++++++               ماربولس الرسول
جال بولس المحبوب               ++++++          يكرز بين الشعوب
باسم يسوع المصلوب             ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
جاهد هذا البار                    ++++++            في اصوام واسهار
وجال في الاقطار                   ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
كان افضل في الاتعاب         ++++++              اوفر في الضربات
اكثر في الجلدات                    ++++++                   ماربولس الرسول
في عطش وجوع                  ++++++           في صبر ودموع
من اجل الرب يسوع                ++++++         ماربولس الرسول
يا كاروزنا العظيم                   ++++++         ذقت عذابا اليم
من اجل الرب الرحيم             ++++++           ماربولس الرسول
في جلدات وسجون              ++++++            مع احزان وشجون
قواك الهنا الحنون                 ++++++           ماربولس الرسول
وكان حبك عجيب                  ++++++           وجهادك كان فريد
عشت كرسول غريب             ++++++           ماربولس الرسول
كتب اربعة عشر                    ++++++                    رسالة للبشر
وخدم بدون ضجر                  ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
وقام ذو التطويبات                ++++++           بكثير من الرحلات
للكرازة بثبات                       ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
الوالي سرجيوس                       ++++++      آمن بالرب ايسوس
والساحر صار في عبوس        ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
شفا في لستره                     ++++++           بقوة ربنا
المقعد بقدماه                        ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
ورأي في الرؤية                      ++++++                 قائم يطلب عنا
اعبر الينا اعنا                    ++++++            ماربولس الرسول
اسروه مرتين                       ++++++          وتحمل الامين
العذاب بيقين                         ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
ارتعب فيلكس الوالي               ++++++         بايمان بولس الغالي
وكلامه عن العالي                  ++++++         ماربولس الرسول
ايضا امام فستوس               ++++++            شهد لاسم ايسوس
بايمان قوي محسوس              ++++++         ماربولس الرسول
يا عظيم في الارشاد                ++++++         قد اكملت الجهاد
وفزت بالامجاد                     ++++++           ماربولس الرسول
قطع نيرون رأسه                   ++++++          بالسيف صعدت روحه
عند يسوع ربه                        ++++++        ماربولس الرسول
في الخامس من ابيب              ++++++          استشهد الحبيب
في البيعة عالي النصيب          ++++++                    ماربولس الرسول
صلواته تكون معنا                ++++++           طلباته ترفعنا
للرب فيقبلنا                          ++++++         ماربولس الرسول
وتكون لنا حارس                 ++++++           من كل الدسائس
وللملكوت نرث                         ++++++      ماربولس الرسول
يا شهيد وابوسطولوس             ++++++                  نقول لك اكسيوس 
اكسيوس اكسيوس                 ++++++          ماربولس الرسول
تفسير اسمك في افواه             ++++++          كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا اله                 ++++++           ماربولس اعنا اجمعين​**تقبلوا مرورى *


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

موضوع قمة بالروعة ابو تربو 

مخدوم حلو 

مش ناقصة اى حاجة 

انا قلت استنى للاخر لقيتكم جميعا استوفيتم الموضوع 


انا بس 
لى 
صلاة قصيرة جدا 


يا رب لن اقبل اقل من بولس الرسول فى كل معاند  متعصب  يرفس مناخس



والعالم كلة للملك المسيح لة كل المجد


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن نحمل فيلم تسجيلى عن القديس بولس الرسول من على موقع الكنيسة على الرابط التالى:*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104895​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

*إلى هنا أعاننا الرب بنصلى أن يكون ملف القديس بولس الرسول
 سبب بركة لكم
وأشكر كل من تعب معنا فى عمل  هذا الملف...
الرب يعوضهم بالسمائيات...آمين





*​


----------



## josyian (3 يوليو 2010)

انا مكنتش مسجلة فى المنتدى بس فعلا سجلت مخصوص علشان اشكرك على الموضوع الهايل ده بجد انا كنت بعمل بحث عن بولس الريول ومش قادرو اقولك انا استفدت ازاى من الموضوع ده شكرا جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

josyian قال:


> انا مكنتش مسجلة فى المنتدى بس فعلا سجلت مخصوص علشان اشكرك على الموضوع الهايل ده بجد انا كنت بعمل بحث عن بولس الريول ومش قادرو اقولك انا استفدت ازاى من الموضوع ده شكرا جدا


سلام ونعمه.....
الشكر لربنا
البحث بمجهود اعضاء الكنيسة 
المشاركين فى البحث
وليس مجهودى لوحدى.
أشكرك.
صلواتكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا اخوتى
> بركه القديس العظيم فلتكن مع جميعنا
> شكرا ليكم
> ربنا يعوضكم ​


الشكر لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> حته ملف مافيش منه اتنين
> 
> شكرا علي المجهود
> 
> ...


شكرا لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> موسوعة الموضوع دا بجد ربنا يباركك



شكرا لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## فرايم حبيب (21 أغسطس 2010)

*هذا ولم يكتب رسائل بهدف دراسى بحت , وإنما بقصد كرازى رعوى , فقد عالج الكثير من المواضيع والمشاكل الاهوتية التى تمس إيماننا بدقة وتفصيل مع بقاء الخط الروحى العملى واضح تمامآ فى كل كتاباته , فجاءت هذه الأعمال الرسولية تكشف لنا عن فهمه اللاهوتى - بل فهم الكنيسة الرسولية اللاهوتى - ملتحمآ بالفهم الكرازى الرعوى الروحى.*
موضوع جميل جدا عن هذا القديس العظيم


----------



## minatosaaziz (21 أغسطس 2010)

الله الموضوع جميل قويييييي خصوصا اني بحب بولس الرسول جدا جدا وهو عندي بعد المسيح علطول. فيه ناس بيحبوا العدرا بعد المسيح علطول لكن انا بحب بولس الرسول اكثر من العدرا على العكس . 
انا كل ما اتأمل في جماله وعظمته واتضاعه ومحبته فعلا اشوف محبة المسيح الي غيرت شاول لبولس العظيم . وكثير حاولت اكتب قصيدة عن حبي للقديس العظيم وعن عظمته لكن معرفتش هاكتب عن ايه ولا ايه . وبيعجبني اوي ازاي افنى نفسه لاجل اسم المسيح ولاجل ايمان الامم وخلاصهم. وانا رجائي انه هاشوفه في سماء رب المجد . 
شكراااااااا جدا لكل الي شارك في الموضع الرائع عن الشخصية الفريدة جدا دي .


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> *هذا ولم يكتب رسائل بهدف دراسى بحت , وإنما بقصد كرازى رعوى , فقد عالج الكثير من المواضيع والمشاكل الاهوتية التى تمس إيماننا بدقة وتفصيل مع بقاء الخط الروحى العملى واضح تمامآ فى كل كتاباته , فجاءت هذه الأعمال الرسولية تكشف لنا عن فهمه اللاهوتى - بل فهم الكنيسة الرسولية اللاهوتى - ملتحمآ بالفهم الكرازى الرعوى الروحى.*
> موضوع جميل جدا عن هذا القديس العظيم


أشكركم لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> الله الموضوع جميل قويييييي خصوصا اني بحب بولس الرسول جدا جدا وهو عندي بعد المسيح علطول. فيه ناس بيحبوا العدرا بعد المسيح علطول لكن انا بحب بولس الرسول اكثر من العدرا على العكس .
> انا كل ما اتأمل في جماله وعظمته واتضاعه ومحبته فعلا اشوف محبة المسيح الي غيرت شاول لبولس العظيم . وكثير حاولت اكتب قصيدة عن حبي للقديس العظيم وعن عظمته لكن معرفتش هاكتب عن ايه ولا ايه . وبيعجبني اوي ازاي افنى نفسه لاجل اسم المسيح ولاجل ايمان الامم وخلاصهم. وانا رجائي انه هاشوفه في سماء رب المجد .
> شكراااااااا جدا لكل الي شارك في الموضع الرائع عن الشخصية الفريدة جدا دي .


متنساش حضرتك بردو ان العدرا مريم هى والدة الاله ومجدها فاق السمائيين.
 أشكرك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## حسن مكي (24 أغسطس 2010)

* ############
محدش طلب رايك 
والقسم هنا مش خاص بحوارات ولا اسئله واجوبه 
*


----------



## حسن مكي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

لم تقول دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس علي ان بولس رسول -----والا اي حد يبقي رسول


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مكي قال:


> لم تقول دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس علي ان بولس رسول -----والا اي حد يبقي رسول



*الاخ حسن رجاء الحفاظ على اختصاص كل قسم والا يعتبر ذلك مخالفه للقوانين وعند مع الاداره 
 لانه قد سبق وتم حذف لك اكثر من مشاركه مخالفه لانها ليست فى مكانها فمن فضلك اعد قراءة قوانين كل قسم قبل المشاركه
عندك​* قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية​
وقسم ا لرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​
*ضع فيهم ما شئت من اسئله وستجد الرد اللازم أما القسم هنا فغير مختص بهذا النوع من الاسئله
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مكي قال:


> السؤال ما ذال هل يوجد دليل علي ان بولس رسول ام لا


*
اخ حسن رسالة بولس لم تتعارض ابدا مع انجيل البشارات الاربعة و الدليل على ان بولس رسول المسيح هو تلك الاية التي قالها المسيح عند ظهوره لبولس .. اقرأها لتعلم ان بولس هو مرسلا من المسيح نفسه 

أَمَّا شَاوُلُ فَكَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ يَنْفُثُ تَهَدُّداً وَقَتْلاً عَلَى تَلاَمِيذِ الرَّبِّ فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ
وَطَلَبَ مِنْهُ رَسَائِلَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ إِلَى الْجَمَاعَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا وَجَدَ أُنَاساً مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ رِجَالاً أَوْ نِسَاءً يَسُوقُهُمْ مُوثَقِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.
وَفِي ذَهَابِهِ حَدَثَ أَنَّهُ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ فَبَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلَهُ نُورٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ
فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَمِعَ صَوْتاً قَائِلاً لَهُ: «شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟»
فَسَأَلَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ».
فَسَأَلَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ: «يَا رَبُّ مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟»فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُم وَادْخُلِ الْمَدِينَةَ فَيُقَالَ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ».
وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الْمُسَافِرُونَ مَعَهُ فَوَقَفُوا صَامِتِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ الصَّوْتَ وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ أَحَداً.
فَنَهَضَ شَاوُلُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ وَهُوَ مَفْتُوحُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ لاَ يُبْصِرُ أَحَداً. فَاقْتَادُوهُ بِيَدِهِ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ.
وَكَانَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُبْصِرُ فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ.
وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا». فَقَالَ: «هَأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ».
فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الزُّقَاقِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ وَاطْلُبْ فِي بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا رَجُلاً طَرْسُوسِيّاً اسْمُهُ شَاوُلُ - لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا يُصَلِّي.
وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلاً اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلاً وَوَاضِعاً يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ».
فَأَجَابَ حَنَانِيَّا: «يَا رَبُّ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ عَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ كَمْ مِنَ الشُّرُورِ فَعَلَ بِقِدِّيسِيكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.
وَهَهُنَا لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُوثِقَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِاسْمِكَ».
فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي».
فَمَضَى حَنَانِيَّا وَدَخَلَ الْبَيْتَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الأَخُ شَاوُلُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جِئْتَ فِيهِ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ وَتَمْتَلِئَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ».
فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَقَعَ مِنْ عَيْنَيْهِ شَيْءٌ كَأَنَّهُ قُشُورٌ فَأَبْصَرَ فِي الْحَالِ وَقَامَ وَاعْتَمَدَ.​*
*ما معنى هذه الكلمات لو كنت تفهم ؟؟؟؟

«اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي»

إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي
إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي
إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي

اي ان بولس اختاره الرب ليحمل اسمه و جعله يمتلئ من الروح القدس و بالتالي هو رسول ... وصلت؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مكي قال:


> الاخ 88 نحن نتحاور ارجو ان تكون لغة الحوار لغة جميلة انا اسال وانت تجيب لا يوجد مشكلة او العكس وارجو منك ان تكتب رقم الاصحاح ورقم العدد وفي اي انجيل متي ام لوقا ام مرقس ام يوحنا ام اعمل الرسل ارجو ذلك وشكرا



*عزيزي انا فتاة (اخت ) 

ثم هنا ليس موضوعا حواريا و لكنني اجبتك بسبب اصرارك على السؤال 

اطرح موضوعا في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية و ستصلك الاجابة الكاملة 
اما المرجع فهو http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/9​*


----------



## حسن مكي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخت 88 ان اسف ولكن عندي سوال انا جديد في المنتدي لقد ذهبت الي الاسئلة والاجوبة المسحية ودخلت علي موضوع ربنا يسوع المسيح وقرات الموضوع ووضعت الاسئلة بعد وضع الاسئلة جعلوة الموضوع مغلق وقالوا الغاء التثبيت الموضوع مغلق مع اني  دخلت لم يكن مغلق فلم اعرف السبب ومشي عارف من المسئول وهل اذا تم المشاركي في موضوعات اخري يغلقوا الموضوع وشكرا ارجو الرد والنصيحة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)

بركة القديس بولس الرسول تشملنا جميعا
شكرا ابوتربو 
بحث مهم ومفيد


----------

